# picture and teaser thread for the winter reaper



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot can not wait to see pics soon


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Am I the first? I got a teaser today! Thank you for the really cool spider Necklace!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's starting! It's starting!! Yays! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Pretty spider! Great teaser gift!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> Am I the first? I got a teaser today! Thank you for the really cool spider Necklace!
> View attachment 190544


It looks good on you. I knew purple would be a good color for you.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Teasers are so fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh I like that!! Very cool!!


----------



## scareu72 (Jun 3, 2012)

Got this in the mail today! Carnival of Evil plans are in the works!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot the teasers and pics are starting great stuff guys


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...and so, the stalking of delivery people everywhere begins!!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

scareu72 said:


> Got this in the mail today! Carnival of Evil plans are in the works!
> View attachment 190545


That's why I thought of you when I saw this.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cant wait to see more pics


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Love the necklace. By the way, are those portraits behind you from the Haunted Mansion? I love them!


QUOTE=Pumpkinqueen29;1585223]Am I the first? I got a teaser today! Thank you for the really cool spider Necklace!

View attachment 190540

View attachment 190541

View attachment 190542

View attachment 190543

View attachment 190543

View attachment 190544
[/QUOTE]


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I got a teaser today!!!! I have my Granddaughter so I don't know how much I'll get done tomorrow but I will try to post some pics of what I got so everyone has something to look at


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Teaser! Teaser! Teaser!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

pics hope we see more soon


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

mb24 said:


> Love the necklace. By the way, are those portraits behind you from the Haunted Mansion? I love them!
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Pumpkinqueen29;1585223]Am I the first? I got a teaser today! Thank you for the really cool spider Necklace!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


She hasn't seen this post yet, so I'll steal the answer. lol. They are from the Haunted Mansion. We got this set of prints of the stretching portraits during Marc Davis's anniversary celebration. They are not actual reproductions of the portraits you see in the ride, they are reproductions of Mr. Davis's original concept work. There are 4 of them all around the room if we had panned the photo out more.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

2 pages already!! Should I send a teaser........will I get a teaser................... OH the torture!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Will there be any teasers today?? Oh, the suspense!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, more pictures. I want to see what I sent everyone. How else will I know what I'm taking credit for?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry it took so long to post pics!!!


















































Gotta say I absolutely LOVE these


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So cute! I love the heart ones...the one with the skull in the center is my fave!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> So cute! I love the heart ones...the one with the skull in the center is my fave!


Why, Thank You. I worked really hard on those. I even grew the glitter myself on the glitter bush in the back yard.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very cool I love seeing everyone's goodies


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow....I have to get on the ball and get mine out to my victim! Hmmmmm....what/who will it be?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I got a card from my reaper!! 
Cool skull with heart Eyes on the front.
Someone's watching me...............


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pumpkin queen, that is a cool necklace. so scareme, are you the reaper.? you comment you knew a purple spider would look good on her?
scareu, nice teaser. clowns rock
okay, now I'm confused, scareme, are you scareu's reaper too?
mummyof5, happy valentines day to you. awesome teaser.
oh, scareme, I see now you are trying to confuse everyone. just remember, he who crys wolf, will not be believed when it is the truth. muahahahahahaaaaaa.
jules, who/what. the who doesn't matter, because it will be from scareme of course. just work the what...kay? lol
Bethany, I wouldn't mind seeing a picture of the card. bet it's cool


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love seeing the pics


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is a pic of my card from my reaper! Thank you reaper








AND here is my fortune teller  (Notice she is holding the card)


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

MummyOf5 said:


> Sorry it took so long to post pics!!!
> View attachment 190651
> 
> View attachment 190652
> ...


wow!!! just wow, i love theese! Whoever your reaper is.. MAN I should have joined this one, and got them lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love the pictures, I think I need to do a teaser!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

neat card Bethany. 

I LOVE the fortune teller. Thanks for the idea of using the skellies. I am so into witches and have sought masks and witches to use all over the house. I really never thought about using the poseable skellies. I will be picking up a few of those for sure!!!

She is beautiful. Did you make her clothes? I don't sew, so that will limit me. I guess I can use kids costumes. If you did this, let me know about what size.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> neat card Bethany.
> 
> I LOVE the fortune teller. Thanks for the idea of using the skellies. I am so into witches and have sought masks and witches to use all over the house. I really never thought about using the poseable skellies. I will be picking up a few of those for sure!!!
> 
> She is beautiful. Did you make her clothes? I don't sew, so that will limit me. I guess I can use kids costumes. If you did this, let me know about what size.


Didn't sew her clothes, picked them up at a thrift store. They are pinned/clipped in the back so they don't fall off. I had the wig & shawl & necklaces. 
Worked on my Mad Scientist tonight. LOL He is sitting in the living room in a chair. Don't know if I am happy with him. Def. not happy that he keeps wanting to bend at the waist, I need him to stand in in the kitchen for halloween party.


----------



## bellas reaper (Feb 3, 2014)

Spookybella977,
I tried to send you a PM with a photo and message for a teaser my tasty victim!!!!! I think that only part of worked and was sent. My powers are so limited due to exhaustion since I have been working night and day on the Reaper gifts. Evil grin: 

I want to make sure that you get all of this, so I am posting here for you. Since February is the month of love and all that mushy junk, the Powers that Be implied that I should branch into that area for this Reaping. But, they did not deem that it had to be light and mushy!!!!!!! So, beware the Valentine Reaper cometh soon.

In the meantime, enjoy the lighter side of Valentine's month and don't you worry my precious, you will be Reaped---just wonder how and when and what the Reaper has in store for you....


(｡◕‿◕｡)
˙•٠•●HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY ✿●•٠•˙

(¯`L´¯)✿Look behind you and watch for Halloween everywhere!
.`•.¸.•´(¯`O´¯)✿Open your heart and mind to the wonders of Halloween!
******.`•.¸.•´(¯`V´¯)✿Valentine Reaper Cometh!
************.`•.¸.•´(¯`E´¯)Every day is Halloween. Isn't it?



It is getting close, my victim... Remember, even Spookybella977 and other haunters need and find love--be it twisted or not the norm. Bahhhaaaa! Even Cupid needs help with his love arrows...

2014 Valentines has all the stars aligned and your witchy friends have a special surprise soon headed your way. 

Soon, my victim, soon.......

******************.`•.¸.•´


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

More! More! More!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol belladonna reaper, 

Am loving the teaser members


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been reaped! I'm so excited!!!! My favorite part was the note 
My kids favorite part.... The beautiful candy!!!!

Totally love the little purses with skulls! My purse right now has skulls on it 

Thank You for making my day awesome Reaper


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

More pics so you can see the details my lovely Reaper worked so hard on.

I especially love the chess piece chocolates. I'm one of those Twilight nut jobs. Haha....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

NICE!! 
And Happy Anniversary to you & your other half.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info! They're awesome!


She hasn't seen this post yet, so I'll steal the answer. lol. They are from the Haunted Mansion. We got this set of prints of the stretching portraits during Marc Davis's anniversary celebration. They are not actual reproductions of the portraits you see in the ride, they are reproductions of Mr. Davis's original concept work. There are 4 of them all around the room if we had panned the photo out more.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

such great goodies
oh man do I love seeing the pics whoot


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, nice crafty gift. I think I know who your reaper is. if so, not only the teaser will be good
Bethany, your fortune teller is amazing, I love her. your reaper sent a card that sure fits in with her. great job teasing
bethene, do send a teaser.


----------



## bellas reaper (Feb 3, 2014)

Spookybella977, oh my winter reaper, what do I have in store for you? I thought it was time to do some teasing. You have been so elusive by not posting much. I have a great list of things from bethene, but what way should I go with this reaping, you ask? 

Well, you will just have to wait a little longer. Hmmm.....how to tease you tonight....

I see that you love hearts and the fabulous Tim Burton movies. So let me think.....

I know what about a quote from Corpse Bride to keep you guessing and everyone else drooling in anticipation.

Corpse Bride:
_If I touch a burning candle, I can feel no pain. In the ice or in the sun, it's all the same. Yet I feel my heart is aching. Though it doesn't beat, it's breaking. And the pain here that I feel, try and tell me it's not real. I know that I’m dead, yet it seems that I still have some tears to shed
_

Surely, a Halloweenie means that kind of heart!!!!


It is getting closer to reaping time Spookybella, dear. Just wait and watch.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> booswife, nice crafty gift. I think I know who your reaper is. if so, not only the teaser will be good
> Bethany, your fortune teller is amazing, I love her. your reaper sent a card that sure fits in with her. great job teasing
> bethene, do send a teaser.


hallorenescene I don't know how you are so good at knowing who reapers are, haha.... You guessed who my victim was for the main reaper as well! I love surprises so I try not find out. I don't even look at the post office stamps from where it was shipped!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> hallorenescene I don't know how you are so good at knowing who reapers are, haha.... You guessed who my victim was for the main reaper as well! I love surprises so I try not find out. I don't even look at the post office stamps from where it was shipped!


I'm pretty sure I know who it is too.  BUT I'M NOT TELLING!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

booswife02, I am with you. I love surprises, too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Someone get some goodies in mail we need pics


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, we do.

I finished up a couple of things and am quite pleased with them. Not being artistic or crafty, I always worry about these things, but I am actually proud of what I decided to do. Even hubby had a couple of nice comments for his Halloween nut wife. Then he just shook his head and said, "It is only February!"


Hopefully, he won't open the door to the back bedroom. The bed and floor are covered with thrift store things just waiting on some inspiration.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ohhhhh Nice! I LIKE THAT


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome reaps! Awesome teasers!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh yes, me again. My sneaky Reaper sent me another little goody today! I opened my letter and even jumped up and down. Good thing I was alone. Haha.. .


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, anything headless horseman makes me jump up and down. It's just so spooky cool. I'm a dork. Haha... 

The haunted forest comes alive, as another victim dies. His horse, galloping Like a beast, driven by the blood of enemies. When the night falls down, the horseman seeks his revenge. The cold misty night has come, and the moon turns blood red. 

Heads will Roll

If that doent put you in the Halloween spirit nothing will.  Thank you Reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome! Another cute skellie butterfly and a Headless Horseman note...I love the H.H.!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Yes, anything headless horseman makes me jump up and down. It's just so spooky cool. I'm a dork. Haha...
> 
> The haunted forest comes alive, as another victim dies. His horse, galloping Like a beast, driven by the blood of enemies. When the night falls down, the horseman seeks his revenge. The cold misty night has come, and the moon turns blood red.
> 
> ...


Totally cool!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The teaser gift for my victim that I shipped Saturday was returned to me today because it had the wrong zip code on it. There were several packages mailed out that day and obviously in my rush to get to the post office I made a mistake in the address. Now I am disappointed. But don't fret my victim, I took care of the problem and once again something wicked is headed your way! You can't escape, not that easily, I'll get you yet!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

haha booswife, I guess yours, but make a shamble of guessing my own reaper. right sikentwisted and bethene. lol. Bethany, I'm not telling either. but I know you know too. oh, and I like knowing surprises.
booswife oo la la, a very cool reap.
expired, that is to bad about your gift.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm home for our 9th snow day and guess what came in the mail?








I adore the bracelet. I have a tiny wrist so it fits perfectly. I know my students will thinks its cool when I wear it next Fall. My daughter is already fighting me for the earrings


Thank you mystery reaper!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Are those from Disney? Just curious because of the ears, lol. The bracelet is super cute.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Love that bracelet, Kloey. I want one


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I turned my bracelet into a necklace.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool bracelet and earrings! I love the little charms!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My daughter squealed when she saw they were from Disney!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Very cute idea, Kloey. Great pic of you too.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Cool reapings so far... can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great teaser gift Kloey and great pic of you too


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

kloey74 said:


> I turned my bracelet into a necklace.
> View attachment 191007


Very nice!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Today is my 29th birthday! I received a lovely teaser birthday card in the mail yesterday and it made me so happy. My birthdays have been very low key the past few years and receiving the card was a welcome surprise.  I haven't received a birthday card from anyone except my mom and my husband in _years!_ 















Whoever my reaper is has the most amazing penmanship I've ever seen.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Happy birthday kardec 25!! What a wonderful card!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Kloey I love the bracelet /necklace !!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Kardec251985 said:


> Today is my 29th birthday! I received a lovely teaser birthday card in the mail yesterday and it made me so happy. My birthdays have been very low key the past few years and receiving the card was a welcome surprise.  I haven't received a birthday card from anyone except my mom and my husband in _years!_
> 
> View attachment 191014
> View attachment 191015
> ...


Happy birthday! Great card and obviously you have a very thoughtful and considerate reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Kardec!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

kardec251985 said:


> today is my 29th birthday! I received a lovely teaser birthday card in the mail yesterday and it made me so happy. My birthdays have been very low key the past few years and receiving the card was a welcome surprise.  i haven't received a birthday card from anyone except my mom and my husband in _years!_
> 
> View attachment 191014
> View attachment 191015
> ...


happy birthday


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Happy bday  


Kardec251985 said:


> Today is my 29th birthday! I received a lovely teaser birthday card in the mail yesterday and it made me so happy. My birthdays have been very low key the past few years and receiving the card was a welcome surprise.  I haven't received a birthday card from anyone except my mom and my husband in _years!_
> 
> View attachment 191014
> View attachment 191015
> ...


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Happy Birthday kardec !!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

X-pired, what a bummer—for you and victim.

Kloey74, great teaser gifts.

Kardec, happy birthday!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> X-pired, what a bummer—for you and victim.
> 
> Kloey74, great teaser gifts.
> 
> Kardec, happy birthday!


Yes, I was disappointed with myself. Other victims are getting teasers and mine is probably feeling neglected. But it should be there by the weekend or Monday at the latest. Oh well, things happen. On the up side it is more anticipation for me and my victim.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Yes, I was disappointed with myself. Other victims are getting teasers and mine is probably feeling neglected. But it should be there by the weekend or Monday at the latest. Oh well, things happen. On the up side it is more anticipation for me and my victim.


No worries...the shipping date isn't even until the 22nd, so there is plenty of time for teasers and gifts to be sent out. It's early yet. Not everyone even sends teasers, so I'm sure your victim will be pleased to get one, no matter when it gets there!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it is still way early, but I still jumped out of my skin when I just heard the UPS truck pull up---NEXT DOOR! lol

At Reaper time, it doesn't take much to excite me!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

As promised pictures of what I thought was a reaping but the tag said there was more to come and there was no name so another teaser?








Sorry about the teeth marks my dog gets excited with boxes and for some reason went really nuts with this one. 













Ignore the not so nice face I couldn't find the tape.




















Love the crow on everything. 







































































The batteries go with the candles they are on our mantle and I will have to take a pic of them in there holder I forgot.

Thank you so much, I have a few thoughts of who you are but want to be surprised so I am not going to guess, please don't be offended by that I love everything~


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

What a teaser!!! WOW. I can't imagine what the reap will be!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, LOVE the gifts, the box and tag is too cool, love the candles. and also the garland is simply so cool.. and the bottles.. man, I don't know what I like more!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

A teaser for my Victim...............


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow great goodies you got for sire pumpkin


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I actual did nothing tonight hot bath and relaxing no work on your goodies victim but no worries weekend is all about you


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, PumpkinQueen29---and there is more to come! Awesome!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Glad to hear that you took it easy, Saki! You deserve and need a break so that you can feel better and be able to enjoy your package when it arrives.

Mabee the big box of the goodies for PumpkinQueen are the main reap with something to follow. 

I am sending mine early--hope to mail by the weekend. I am thinking about coming up for something else again closer to the final deadline. Just waiting on inspiration to reach up and slap me in the face though. I will know it when I see it! lol

Just finished up some things for my Victim. Now if they will just dry. It is 9 degree wind chill here. I know many of you have much lower, but that is extreme for us. We are expecting it to drop to 5 degrees tonight and expecting some light snow. I am so ready to go to the beach and bake in the sun!!!!


Oh yeah, I added something else to my victim's goodies tonight. I don't know why I didn't think of this sooner.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

kloey74 said:


> My daughter is already fighting me for the earrings
> 
> 
> Thank you mystery reaper!!!!


 How old is she, she sounds like she has spunk. Do you have any other children fighting you for your nice things?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kardec251985!!!!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Kardec251985 

I can't believe the creativity of this bunch! The reapes and teaser so far have been awesome  More pics more pics!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> How old is she, she sounds like she has spunk. Do you have any other children fighting you for your nice things?


Does this answer your question?








Her favorite birthday present this year when she turned 9 was a long animal print coat. I've since made a hot pink hat and scarf to go with it. Her 11 year old brother is the complete opposite and his super shy!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

More pics please


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Kloey, what a beautiful little witch you have!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Kloey74 she is adorable!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Loving the pictures


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

More teasers sent hehe


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone! DH bought me the most delicious chocolate ganache cake and some pretty pieces of clothing. Great birthday all around! 

I will be putting my victim's package in the mail on Saturday; can't wait to see how he/she likes their reaping!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

kloey74- brilliant idea to change it to a necklace. It so much easier to see all the pretty charms!

Pumpkinqueen-I'm floored by your goodies! I love all the little details! And I love love the crow! I might have to get myself some primitive crow decorations! 

Cute card Kardec! And Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

kloey74 said:


> I turned my bracelet into a necklace.
> View attachment 191007


Love it as a necklace! You look Beautiful


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kardec251985 said:


> Today is my 29th birthday! I received a lovely teaser birthday card in the mail yesterday and it made me so happy. My birthdays have been very low key the past few years and receiving the card was a welcome surprise.  I haven't received a birthday card from anyone except my mom and my husband in _years!_
> 
> View attachment 191014
> View attachment 191015
> ...


Happy Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sent my second teaser today! I'm pretty sure I'm more excited for them to get it than they are to receive it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kloey, nice reap. I love jewelry. oh my gosh kloey, you can wear that as a bracelet or a necklace. that is real pretty. and aren't you a pretty one, beautiful black hair. you look great in purple. 
kardec, then that is very special. good job from your reaper. happy birthday
pumpkinqueen, nice reap. wow! for a teaser, it is amazing.
kloey, what a cutey. I love her attire. she looks adorable. she has your chin


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

victim do you know what i made you?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 191080
> 
> 
> victim do you know what i made you?


Yes! yes I do!

Happy Bday Kardec.

Love the bracelet/ necklace.

Cool stuff Pumpkinqueen


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received a small teaser card today, will take a picture tonight, and try to post it, new laptop that I have never used for pictures


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

Got a teaser picture yesterday. Can't get my picture up right now btu I will. Someone knows me all to well, which frightens me just a bit.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

great pictures everyone. I enjoyed checking out everyone's goodie. It is making me feeling a tad guilty that I am not doing a teaser. Maybe I should rethink it. Just having a little trouble here so money is tight but do not worry, I shall get it out in the mail. I am feeling off for the last couple of days due to having no med in my systems due to not having the funds to get my much needed med. You know how that goes. I am done with the Halloween cards, just need to mail them. I am currently working on *&^%$$#$^"s gift and painting involve and I am wondering how in the hell am I gonna spray gloss it and for it to dry when it is fricking cold out?


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> kloey, nice reap. I love jewelry. oh my gosh kloey, you can wear that as a bracelet or a necklace. that is real pretty. and aren't you a pretty one, beautiful black hair. you look great in purple.
> kardec, then that is very special. good job from your reaper. happy birthday
> pumpkinqueen, nice reap. wow! for a teaser, it is amazing.
> kloey, what a cutey. I love her attire. she looks adorable. she has your chin


I've been told almost on a daily basis that she has my everything. So much for yelling "where's your mother?" when she's being obnoxious in public! LOL








If I hadn't gone grey at an earlier age, my natural hair color is her's.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> great pictures everyone. I enjoyed checking out everyone's goodie. It is making me feeling a tad guilty that I am not doing a teaser. Maybe I should rethink it. Just having a little trouble here so money is tight but do not worry, I shall get it out in the mail. I am feeling off for the last couple of days due to having no med in my systems due to not having the funds to get my much needed med. You know how that goes. I am done with the Halloween cards, just need to mail them. I am currently working on *&^%$$#$^"s gift and painting involve and I am wondering how in the hell am I gonna spray gloss it and for it to dry when it is fricking cold out?


I hope you feel better. I know how awful it is to not be on meds. A month ago my thyroid dr took me off my synthroid for 4 days and then had me start a new dose. I had to take off work by the 4th day because I was so tired and out of it. My mind was so fried that I couldn't even remember which street my pharmacy was on when the nurse asked.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

NOWHINING said:


> great pictures everyone. I enjoyed checking out everyone's goodie. It is making me feeling a tad guilty that I am not doing a teaser. Maybe I should rethink it. Just having a little trouble here so money is tight but do not worry, I shall get it out in the mail. I am feeling off for the last couple of days due to having no med in my systems due to not having the funds to get my much needed med. You know how that goes. I am done with the Halloween cards, just need to mail them. I am currently working on *&^%$$#$^"s gift and painting involve and I am wondering how in the hell am I gonna spray gloss it and for it to dry when it is fricking cold out?


Nowhinning, don't feel guilty about not sending a teaser. I would think getting your meds would take precedence over any aspect of winter reaper and everyone understands. Maybe you could post a teaser photo as some others on here have done. I love seeing those, they really stir the imagination, keeps everyone guessing, and are lots of fun. In a lot of ways I think they are better than sending an actual item early as a teaser. Plus you aren't out any shipping. Just a thought.  Hang in there and hope you feel better soon. It sucks to be sick!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

no whining, just send your victim a teaser letter. I've gotten those, they are fun. 
kloey, a spitten image I must say. even the smile. you guys are adorable together. and you look great in that hair color.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Kloey, great photo of you and daughter. she is precious and you two look exactly alike. I have a daughter who everyone says looks so much like me. When I was in high school my best friend starting dating a guy from a neighboring town who grew up with my mothers. They had not seen each other since high school. We went to his house one day with a group of about 6 and the minute we walked in the door, his dad yelled, I know who you are you are Mosies daughter. (my mom's nickname) It was hilarious! I do hope I look like my mom did when I get in my 80s! She had this very young looking skin.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

nowhining, I too am on a tight, tight budget. I almost didn't join this Reaper because of that. I have sent a couple of letters in the mail. I do have one small something that I may send separate, but since I am close to mailing, I probably won't---even though it can go in a padded envelope and not cost a lot of postage.


----------



## bellas reaper (Feb 3, 2014)

Closer and closer it gets Spookybella! I do hope that you have received your letter and card. I keep waiting to see you post. I am still working on your Secret Reaper gifts, but they will be on their way SOON!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

bellas reaper said:


> Closer and closer it gets Spookybella! I do hope that you have received your letter and card. I keep waiting to see you post. I am still working on your Secret Reaper gifts, but they will be on their way SOON!


Nice label.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes, the economy is tough right now and budgets are tight and yet many are finding pleasure and delight in trying to make someone else smile. How amazing is that? I have to say I am blown away by everyone's kindness and generosity on this forum. For myself I want to say thank you and express my appreciation to each and everyone who joined the winter reaper. I am seeing that each person contributes something unique, making the entire experience invaluable. There's a great group of really special people on here! And a special thanks to Bethene for all the extra work she does to pull this off!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Nice label.


Yes, very nice label!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bellas reaper, how do you do that? very cool, but baffling. and your tease is great.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

x-pired, I agree so completely about the members on here. this is the 4th reaper since summer. some folks are on all . some on a couple, some only do the big summer one, but no matter, every one does such a great job for their victim, I also have made good friends on here, and am meeting more all the time, such great people. what a awesome place this is! 

also, you are welcome, I actually love doing this,, I missed my calling, I should be a event planner or something. I tend to organize work parties too,,


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Can't wait for more pictures!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Can't wait for more pictures!!!!


Me too can not wait


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I got a great teaser in the mail today!! This is so much fun. YeeHaw! Thank you my SR.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

not sure if I will send a teaser or not. ,


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thought I would give a photo teaser a try! Hmmm, dear victim, can you guess what this could be???


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my goodness pib, that is an awesome teaser. talk about western. I could have used that the year I did my western theme. 
nooooo, not another teaser. I'm not getting them. I'm getting eyestrain from trying to find some clue.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice teaser PIB, Save a horse, ride a cowboy? 
WitchyKitty, Looks like snake skin to me......... 
Loving the teasers & pics!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I think it is a sweater with a long fringy yarn hanging collar


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethany, I thought it looks like snake skin, too! Ewwwwww.....I don't like snakes!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Teaser Teaser, Nana Nana Boo Boo. These things are for you Victim.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Loving the teasers


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

No one has received any teasers today?? We need more pics! Some one send something so someone else can post something, lol. 

{{WitchyKitty checks the thread...no pics. Refreshes ten seconds later...still no pics. Checks email...wait, someone may have posted pics! Clicks back to thread to check...still no pics. Refresh...Refresh...WitchyKitty needs to back away from the computer...}}


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is a teaser pic


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is a special teaser for someones very first reap


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am with you Witchykitty. I keep this page open and keep going back and forth waiting on pics! LOL, I need a life!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Dear Victim,
Roses are red
Violets are blue
Here is a teaser pic just for you!

(and for those among us going through picture withdrawals  )


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...my mind is working at what all these teaser pics could be...I have a few ideas, but there's no way to be sure. Nothing is normally what it should be here on the forums, lol.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki I have no idea what to guess the black and white pic is but I have some good ideas about the purple feathers   

I keep waiting for my victim to post pics of my teaser gifts, ive sent three so far.....I hope everything is okay with my victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

my victim does not post much either, booswife, it takes a bit of the fun out of it!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Dear Victim,
> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> Here is a teaser pic just for you!
> ...


is that gothic flowers for Sakis garden?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

bethene said:


> my victim does not post much either, booswife, it takes a bit of the fun out of it!!!


I agree, I get more excited the happier they are...it makes me want to add more things to the main reap...I did that last year, every time livngdeadgirl31 would post pics of my teaser gifts and say how happy she was I would get inspired and go make her something else, haha....
I do hope everything is okay with my victim though


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

This should go out in the mail this weekend once my husband comes home. I hope you like it dear victim......


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Teaser picture.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Me,too. I have not seen posts from my vic in a long time.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

might post a teaser tomorrow


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Love my reaper... thank you so much!! Very excited to see all that you have done!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Dear Victim:

I am watching you. 
Can you feel it?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a fresh week hope we get lots of teaser pics and maybe some reaper pics of goodies


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, I might have an idea what your 2 teasers are. booswife, I like your gothic garden guess. kloey, I'm guessing a corpse skull?
and if you want to vent about posting pictures of gifts, wait till your victim is one of the ones pushing everyone to post, but never posts what they got from you. I've done the reaper 5 years, I'm still waiting to get lucky. I have had 2 now that at least posted pictures of a couple of things I sent, but never the total packages. it does make you feel like you didn't do good.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahh that's no good Hallo. I wasn't complaining I just love the game. Everything about the reaper. Including pics!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

start Monday off right with a teaser pic


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> start Monday off right with a teaser pic


Oooh! Headless horseman! Love!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> saki, I might have an idea what your 2 teasers are. booswife, I like your gothic garden guess. kloey, I'm guessing a corpse skull?
> and if you want to vent about posting pictures of gifts, wait till your victim is one of the ones pushing everyone to post, but never posts what they got from you. I've done the reaper 5 years, I'm still waiting to get lucky. I have had 2 now that at least posted pictures of a couple of things I sent, but never the total packages. it does make you feel like you didn't do good.


It's terrible that you have had so many victims who didn't post. I can see it happening on rare occasion if your victim has something bad happen in their life at the same time they get their gifts...but nearly every time for you? That's not right. I would be heartbroken. Also, I can't believe someone would ask for pics to be posted...but not want to post their own?? That makes absolutely no sense...but who knows what reasons they may have, I suppose.
I take pics of things I make before I box them up, just in case. That way I can post them in my albums for people to at least see there, especially if my vic doesn't post. If I ever join a Reaper with you and you get me as a victim, rest assured I would be posting every single pic from it's best angle!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I might be a little slow posting pics but I like to share what I get from my Reaper. Everything has been so cool so far


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> start Monday off right with a teaser pic


Oh my.... Is he headless? Are u sure you won't just send him to me? Whatever it is. I believe your victim would understand my need for headless things. Haha...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

A tasty little teaser for you victim....


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great teaser pic Saki!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> A tasty little teaser for you victim....


Hmmm...looks carnival-ish!  

As for venting.....I would hope that anyone who gets something from their reaper would at least acknowledge receiving it so your reaper can be sure it made it there, they have the correct address, etc, plus it makes it more enjoyable for everyone involved.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

All the teasers are driving me crazy...LOLOLOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok who got teasers today we need pics LOL


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

teaser


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear Reaper, lucky for you that you are not here with me because I would hug and squeeze you til your eyes started to pop out! 

I got yet another teaser today! Thank you sooo much!!! You make me feel so special! 

There are two teas missing from my pic Annabella and I got excited and made two of them right away. We always Drink English breakfast tea and chamomile so it was so nice to try others! I've always wanted to try peppermint tea!!! We had our tea and I read her the poem that inspired her name!!!!! You're the best reaper for providing that nice little moment with my baby


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Dear Reaper, lucky for you that you are not here with me because I would hug and squeeze you til your eyes started to pop out!
> 
> I got yet another teaser today! Thank you sooo much!!! You make me feel so special!
> 
> There are two teas missing from my pic Annabella and I got excited and made two of them right away. We always Drink English breakfast tea and chamomile so it was so nice to try others! I've always wanted to try peppermint tea!!! We had our tea and I read her the poem that inspired her name!!!!! You're the best reaper for providing that nice little moment with my baby


Awesome! I love Poe, and that sounds like it made such a nice day for the two of you. Your reaper is very thoughtful!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Dear Reaper, lucky for you that you are not here with me because I would hug and squeeze you til your eyes started to pop out!
> 
> I got yet another teaser today! Thank you sooo much!!! You make me feel so special!
> 
> There are two teas missing from my pic Annabella and I got excited and made two of them right away. We always Drink English breakfast tea and chamomile so it was so nice to try others! I've always wanted to try peppermint tea!!! We had our tea and I read her the poem that inspired her name!!!!! You're the best reaper for providing that nice little moment with my baby


Booswife, that is a lovely teaser. "Annabell Lee" just rolls off the tongue especially when read with "tea"! Those mugs are adorable and remind me of the Powerpuff Girls heart.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

very cool teaser booswife! I wish I could join you, love tea!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That is so special that you shared that with us booswife02 about Sharing a special moment with your daughter. I bet that also made your reapers day. So cool


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Constant Comment is my favorite tea. I think I may just have to go have a cup!!


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

Haven't posted in a while...my laptop broke... the reaper gift should be shipping soon.. just got a couple more dollars to spend.and the thrift store isn't really helping either...not a lot of good stuff there :/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok i am so excited about this item i just finished. I think my victim will love it. I am going to have to make me one a little teaser


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Oooooh....looks awesome Saki!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki you're going to have one lucky victim!

I made something else super cute that I love. Here's a teaser. I never make whimsical type things for myself so I love having a victim that I can make these things for.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

booswife, what a special teaser from your Reaper. I remember you sharing with me about you and your daughter and your tea times. Love it! I would love to have cups like those!!! How special for Valentine's Day. I, too, love English Breakfast tea. I don't think that I have ever tried chamomile tea, although I hear it is good. I think that I will have a cup of tea tonight, too. Great teaser and what a fun addition to this week.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hallo, how sad to have not had things posted in so many Reapers.
Okay, Saki, I am thinking Hitchcock and the Birds. And headless something.
Booswife, the candy corn looks cool, but I am baffled. Maybe a candy corn witch? I had someone dress as one a couple of years ago at my Be WITCHY party. I do see something that looks like carnival.
Jubbag, welcome back. Money to spend and no place to spend it….what a horrible thing!!!
Bethany, I have never heard of that tea. Will have to look it up. That is one creepy eye in your teaser.
Kardec, I haven’t thought of the PowerPuff Girls in a long time.
WitchyKitty, I think that tea is perfect for a reading of Poe, too.
Beautifulnightmare---I don’t have a clue to what that is.
Gee, that dang sub job is in the way of my Reaper fun. I can't check in during the day and now am lost with all the teaser posts.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got those mugs from target two years ago on clearance. Like .50 each. I decorate for every holiday but I only buy stuff on clearance the day after. I never thought of the power puff girls heart. It looks just like it! 
I don't prefer chamomile tea but it doesn't have caffeine. Belle has been drinking tea since she was two so I never wanted to give her any caffeine. English breakfast tea tastes much better in my opinion of course.


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

It took me a couple days due to limit internet access at home. but this is the teaser I got a couple days ago. Like I said before, someone knows me all to well.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

fenixcelt said:


> View attachment 191295
> View attachment 191296
> 
> 
> It took me a couple days due to limit internet access at home. but this is the teaser I got a couple days ago. Like I said before, someone knows me all to well.


Ooo creepy. I love it


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well saki, it's the headless horseman, but what the total picture looks like, I'm clueless. and the second teaser is a scene from the birds. again, not sure what the total pic looks like.
booswife, it looks like carnival popcorn container, popcorn, and maybe an ant? and you got a nice teaser. great you shared the moment with a dear one. and your last teaser leaves me clueless.
beautiful nightmare, I'm guessing a rose?
fenicat, that not only is a creepy cool teaser, it's great someone is making you so pleased


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Hallo, how sad to have not had things posted in so many Reapers.
> Okay, Saki, I am thinking Hitchcock and the Birds. And headless something.
> Booswife, the candy corn looks cool, but I am baffled. Maybe a candy corn witch? I had someone dress as one a couple of years ago at my Be WITCHY party. I do see something that looks like carnival.
> Jubbag, welcome back. Money to spend and no place to spend it….what a horrible thing!!!
> ...


It is a tea made by Bigelow there is a tea bag in Booswife's pic. It has the flavor of cinnamon & oranges. It used to come in a jar as instant also. hubby likes Earl Grey. Had some of my Hot Chocolate that I got from GatorGirl & her mom - Delish!! had the caramel!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> It is a tea made by Bigelow there is a tea bag in Booswife's pic. It has the flavor of cinnamon & oranges. It used to come in a jar as instant also. hubby likes Earl Grey. Had some of my Hot Chocolate that I got from GatorGirl & her mom - Delish!! had the caramel!


Oh that tea sounds good. I to am a tea and cappuccino drinker . 
Hope people get stuff today so we get to see more goodies


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Me,too. I have not seen posts from my vic in a long time.


Here I am. I've just been busy.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am so happy, it's a new day! is anyone getting reaped today? teased? maybe I'll get another bloody valentine! The day is full of grim opportunities!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Here is a special teaser for someones very first reap


First reap? Leaves me out



gatorgirl35 said:


> Dear Victim,
> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> Here is a teaser pic just for you!
> ...


Ooo Aaaaa, I love it.


booswife02 said:


> Saki I have no idea what to guess the black and white pic is but I have some good ideas about the purple feathers
> 
> I keep waiting for my victim to post pics of my teaser gifts, ive sent three so far.....I hope everything is okay with my victim


Running outside to see if I've missed anything.



kloey74 said:


> This should go out in the mail this weekend once my husband comes home. I hope you like it dear victim......
> View attachment 191241


Nice paint job.


hallorenescene said:


> saki, I might have an idea what your 2 teasers are. booswife, I like your gothic garden guess. kloey, I'm guessing a corpse skull?
> and if you want to vent about posting pictures of gifts, wait till your victim is one of the ones pushing everyone to post, but never posts what they got from you. I've done the reaper 5 years, I'm still waiting to get lucky. I have had 2 now that at least posted pictures of a couple of things I sent, but never the total packages. it does make you feel like you didn't do good.


 I'll post photos of everything. I promise.



booswife02 said:


> A tasty little teaser for you victim....


Nice!



beautifulnightmare said:


> I am so happy, it's a new day! is anyone getting reaped today? teased? maybe I'll get another bloody valentine! The day is full of grim opportunities!


 Grim opportunities, I love it.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ready for some teaser pics! I hope someone gets a teaser or even reaped today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Ready for some teaser pics! I hope someone gets a teaser or even reaped today


Me to getting excited to see people's reaps


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's so quiet


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Checking for photos during lunch. Seems it's too quiet. Maybe everyone I'd creating.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

someone get reaped LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> someone get reaped LOL


I'm trying, I'm trying!! Hahaha!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm trying, I'm trying!! Hahaha!


LOL go hunt down the ups man hell I need reaped I will go hunt him down too lol


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Anybody get reaped today? I got my big box mailed today!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got reaped! I posted on the discussion thread. Still have photos to take. I was posting from memory and probably left things out. I don't know who is from--except their name shown on return address. Reaper, please let me know who you are. I got some great things. Back later to share photos!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay Printer you're the first! Woooo Hooooo! cant wait to see what you got!!! 

I have a confession to make, I was suppose to mail a box to you yesterday but didn't get it mailed, I said, ill do it today, I opened the front door and it is a blizzard outside, we finally got snow! kids had no school and your box is still here in my dining room  Ill get it to you asap!!!! at least now you know you have something else to wait on 

hurry back and show us what you got!!!

This is my back yard.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Ouch! I really do know how that is. 



kloey74 said:


> I hope you feel better. I know how awful it is to not be on meds. A month ago my thyroid dr took me off my synthroid for 4 days and then had me start a new dose. I had to take off work by the 4th day because I was so tired and out of it. My mind was so fried that I couldn't even remember which street my pharmacy was on when the nurse asked.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you sweetie. I have been feeling better. I do not have chance to sent teaser so I do hope that my gifts to a special someone will make up for it. We shall see!



X-Pired said:


> Nowhinning, don't feel guilty about not sending a teaser. I would think getting your meds would take precedence over any aspect of winter reaper and everyone understands. Maybe you could post a teaser photo as some others on here have done. I love seeing those, they really stir the imagination, keeps everyone guessing, and are lots of fun. In a lot of ways I think they are better than sending an actual item early as a teaser. Plus you aren't out any shipping. Just a thought.  Hang in there and hope you feel better soon. It sucks to be sick!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay. My boxes are suppose to be mailed today. Victim, you will be getting two boxes. I couldn't find a large box to fix everything in. Another box will go to certain someone as a "Pay-it-forward"-Housewarming gift. I will not post pic of that one.

I got my Valentine early from the love of my life. Dozen roses, big box chocolate and black diamond ring. what a guy eh?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, nowhining what a Valentine's Day and it is only the 11th!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

booswife, that is so funny! I actually have something for you, too. I was hoping to get it there before your anniversary or at least by Val Day. It is going to be late, but will be something that you and the little one can enjoy together and hopefully will be a part of your February and maybe even Halloween celebrations. I have just been so worn out this past week. It has been a LOOOOOONNNNGGG week since the passing of my brother-in-law. We usually have funeral services within several days and I am just stretched too thin with this almost two weeks in here. My sister was waiting for the weather to clear so that our sister from up north could come. She has made the decision that they won't be coming. We don't have the memorial service until Saturday, but there has been something each day it seems. That and the fact that I am working every day in this long term sub job and doing physical therapy three days a week until about 6 p.m. I am just exhausted. I just have not had time to get to the post office. I have a package for you and for my Victim ready to go. It is coming, I promise. Then I have several PIF things that I need to get shipped.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nannie, nannie
Boo, boo!

I GOT REAPED!

But, I don't know who it is from---well it has a return address and name, but not the screen name. Reaper, please let me know who you are.

It will be later this evening before I can get pictures and upload them. But, let me share some of my goodies and the delight they gave me!

First, I pulled into the driveway and spotted the big box beside the front door. I was soooooo excited and could see the purple Halloween duct type tape with spider type webs and beady eyeballs.

When I opened it---with hubby's help due to the tape job---Miss Lulu, my noisy little black Doxie, who thinks she is a cat was right there, sticking her nose in everything. The first thing I pulled out was a beautiful battery candle that has a black spider on it and glows. I was busy looking at all the items in the box and then squeeled, "Is that a witch?" as I pulled out an adorable witch head. I thought it was the heavy plaster material and was pleasantly surprised to find it is made in a light weight plastic something. Then I spied the switch on the bottom and hit it and her eyes started blinking-glowing and Lulu really got interested. I was laughing so hard at the witch and Miss Lulu Witch. I then pushed the switch and realized that I had it on demo and when it is in on position, she even talks! Not just a word or two. She says quite a bit with the flashing. I absolutely LOVE her. So, does Lulu, she was sniffing and putting her nose right against it!

I was almost too excited to look at the other things. But, I did. I will list everything later with photos, but let me run through from memory---and believe me I will forget things because there were so many.

Dead End Cemetery sign, several packs of fishnet and creepy cloth, 2 bouquets of black roses with spiders on them, a precious metal witch that holds a candle, several battery candle tapers, a red heart shaped vase, a gorgeous tall green glass bottle for my witches potions and a tall red one that got broken. I am going to try to glue it together. It is too special not to try. 

Let me see: numerous potion bottles in various colors with painted names on them and batteries that let them light up. I have several similar ones that will go great with these. The cutest lantern that also is battery operated. Small hanging skelly, sign that says Best Wishes (you know I love signs!!!!), a small witches broom that says The Witch is In, glass votive holders, a hairy spider, a crow.

Wow, I am so excited. I have probably left out things---there was so much in there. I just wanted to GLOAT and have my moment first!!!!

Thank you Secret Reaper! You have made me very happy. I love it all. I know that I should not have a favorite, but the witch head that talks and glows is AWESOME!!!!!!!!

Back later with photos and maybe a video if I can figure it out. You need to hear the witch.

Thank you, Thank you and please let me know your screen name!!!! 




























































































When I listed the items in the earlier post and then copied into this one, I omitted the two masks. They are so pretty and a package of JOL plastic teeth. I have never seen those before.

The witch head that I love so much looks a lot like one of the small plaster ones that I found at Dollar Tree this year. Only this one is much bigger---about 8-90 inches tall. The voice is wonderful and she says several things. She is such a classic looking witch. She will have a place of honor in my home and at the Be WITCHY party. Oh Reaper, I love everything, but she just spoke to me as soon as I saw her.

I have a larger version of the broom. I told Lulu that now we both have one. LOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome reap!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

what a fantastic reap whoot you got some great stuff there girl wicked candle and light up jars whoot ya it is starting love seeing what everyone will get


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great reap printersdevil! Lots of cool stuff!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it was! It looks like Halloween around here. I have this all spread out plus all the items for my victim and some things that are headed to Booswife plus several other things that I am working on. Love it. It sure has made this cold, nasty and sad week better for me!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome reap, printersdevil! I especially love the besom (broom), witch bust and the pumpkin lantern.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just want to know who my Reaper is, so I can thank them. Address and name was there, but don't know the forum name. I am so excited over all my loot. I feel like it is Christmas! The great thing is that it is ALL mine!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

So much packed in there -great reap!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

That is an amazing reap Printersdevil! I love everything you got! Wow! 
Anyway, I spent the afternoon welding something for my victim. It crossed my mind that I should tell you what that something was Victim, but then again, I don't believe in shoulds. Your day is coming victim, soon, soon. . . Brahahaaaahaaaaa!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

That was an awesome reap of printersdevil. I am so excited! The reaping shave begun!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey, Forum friends. I hope you will consider helping me out. An area car dealership is having a Valentine's Contest about love. I entered a pic of me and the hubster since our 41st anniversary was yesterday. However, when I did this early last weekend, I did something wrong and a lot of the votes--LIKE didn't count. They corrected it late today, but now we are really behind. I would love if you are on Facebook to go to their site and help us out. Many of you know that I have been off work a large portion of the past three years with surgeries ---three of them---and am just getting back to work. Money has been very tight and I would love to have one of the prizes of $100 for first or $50 for second and third places. It would allow us to have a nice evening out that we have not done in a long time. 

All you have to do is go to Bonham Chrysler page on Facebook and LIKE the page and then scroll down until you find us. We are Jim and Felecia Garvin and are wearing black clothing and black hats. You then have to LIKE our photo, too for a vote to count. They are cutting this off early, so I would appreciate it. Be sure to read how we met and you will see a little of my passion for witches and fortune tellers! LOL

Here's the pic:
[






]


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So excited to start seeing everyone's reaps and creativity. 
Great pic printer hope you win


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

printersdevil, it was me! I went to the P.O. to mail your package, came home, and realized the letter I wrote you was still sitting on my desk. LOL So I figured I would let you wonder who it was.

I found that witch bust online and knew it needed a good home. Glad you liked her! The fish nets and masks are for your potential Mardi Gras theme.

I'm sending you a PM too, but I wanted to say please tell me if you can't fix that red glass bottle so I can send you a replacement! I bought one for me too so I have an extra and I'd rather you have it.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Printersdevil, that is an awesome reap! I love the pumpkin, and I've never seen light-up bottles like that--how cool! Zombiesmash you did a fantastic job!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome job on the reaping Zombiesmash. I have left my identity out several times too. Printersdevil, enjoy your goodies.


printersdevil said:


> I just want to know who my Reaper is, so I can thank them. Address and name was there, but don't know the forum name. I am so excited over all my loot. I feel like it is Christmas! The great thing is that it is ALL mine!!!





Zombiesmash said:


> printersdevil, it was me! I went to the P.O. to mail your package, came home, and realized the letter I wrote you was still sitting on my desk. LOL So I figured I would let you wonder who it was.
> 
> I found that witch bust online and knew it needed a good home. Glad you liked her! The fish nets and masks are for your potential Mardi Gras theme.
> 
> I'm sending you a PM too, but I wanted to say please tell me if you can't fix that red glass bottle so I can send you a replacement! I bought one for me too so I have an extra and I'd rather you have it.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Zombiesmash said:


> printersdevil, it was me! I went to the P.O. to mail your package, came home, and realized the letter I wrote you was still sitting on my desk. LOL So I figured I would let you wonder who it was.
> 
> I found that witch bust online and knew it needed a good home. Glad you liked her! The fish nets and masks are for your potential Mardi Gras theme.
> 
> I'm sending you a PM too, but I wanted to say please tell me if you can't fix that red glass bottle so I can send you a replacement! I bought one for me too so I have an extra and I'd rather you have it.


Zombiesmash, you are a reaper to look up to! You really nailed this one, I hope I do half as well with my victim. Everything you sent was great and your victim is clearly extremely happy! Way to go!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hope we get to see more pics today of more teasers or reaps whoot


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> booswife, that is so funny! I actually have something for you, too. I was hoping to get it there before your anniversary or at least by Val Day. It is going to be late, but will be something that you and the little one can enjoy together and hopefully will be a part of your February and maybe even Halloween celebrations. I have just been so worn out this past week. It has been a LOOOOOONNNNGGG week since the passing of my brother-in-law. We usually have funeral services within several days and I am just stretched too thin with this almost two weeks in here. My sister was waiting for the weather to clear so that our sister from up north could come. She has made the decision that they won't be coming. We don't have the memorial service until Saturday, but there has been something each day it seems. That and the fact that I am working every day in this long term sub job and doing physical therapy three days a week until about 6 p.m. I am just exhausted. I just have not had time to get to the post office. I have a package for you and for my Victim ready to go. It is coming, I promise. Then I have several PIF things that I need to get shipped.


Your tough week is what started my box for you, I had planned on sending you a sympathy card and it morphed into a gift, then I decided I couldn't not send you something Halloween since we are Halloween pals, that just wouldn't be right....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Printer and Zombiesmash great reap, I love the witchy broom....so exciting!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Hey, Forum friends. I hope you will consider helping me out. An area car dealership is having a Valentine's Contest about love. I entered a pic of me and the hubster since our 41st anniversary was yesterday. However, when I did this early last weekend, I did something wrong and a lot of the votes--LIKE didn't count. They corrected it late today, but now we are really behind. I would love if you are on Facebook to go to their site and help us out. Many of you know that I have been off work a large portion of the past three years with surgeries ---three of them---and am just getting back to work. Money has been very tight and I would love to have one of the prizes of $100 for first or $50 for second and third places. It would allow us to have a nice evening out that we have not done in a long time.
> 
> All you have to do is go to Bonham Chrysler page on Facebook and LIKE the page and then scroll down until you find us. We are Jim and Felecia Garvin and are wearing black clothing and black hats. You then have to LIKE our photo, too for a vote to count. They are cutting this off early, so I would appreciate it. Be sure to read how we met and you will see a little of my passion for witches and fortune tellers! LOL
> 
> ...


absolutely, already done! I hope you guys win, Happy Anniversary, 41 years is awesome!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Liked & Liked


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

pics we need pics


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Hey, Forum friends. I hope you will consider helping me out. An area car dealership is having a Valentine's Contest about love. I entered a pic of me and the hubster since our 41st anniversary was yesterday. However, when I did this early last weekend, I did something wrong and a lot of the votes--LIKE didn't count. They corrected it late today, but now we are really behind. I would love if you are on Facebook to go to their site and help us out. Many of you know that I have been off work a large portion of the past three years with surgeries ---three of them---and am just getting back to work. Money has been very tight and I would love to have one of the prizes of $100 for first or $50 for second and third places. It would allow us to have a nice evening out that we have not done in a long time.
> 
> All you have to do is go to Bonham Chrysler page on Facebook and LIKE the page and then scroll down until you find us. We are Jim and Felecia Garvin and are wearing black clothing and black hats. You then have to LIKE our photo, too for a vote to count. They are cutting this off early, so I would appreciate it. Be sure to read how we met and you will see a little of my passion for witches and fortune tellers! LOL
> 
> ...


Done! hope you win.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> Hey, Forum friends. I hope you will consider helping me out. An area car dealership is having a Valentine's Contest about love. I entered a pic of me and the hubster since our 41st anniversary was yesterday. However, when I did this early last weekend, I did something wrong and a lot of the votes--LIKE didn't count. They corrected it late today, but now we are really behind. I would love if you are on Facebook to go to their site and help us out. Many of you know that I have been off work a large portion of the past three years with surgeries ---three of them---and am just getting back to work. Money has been very tight and I would love to have one of the prizes of $100 for first or $50 for second and third places. It would allow us to have a nice evening out that we have not done in a long time.
> 
> All you have to do is go to Bonham Chrysler page on Facebook and LIKE the page and then scroll down until you find us. We are Jim and Felecia Garvin and are wearing black clothing and black hats. You then have to LIKE our photo, too for a vote to count. They are cutting this off early, so I would appreciate it. Be sure to read how we met and you will see a little of my passion for witches and fortune tellers! LOL
> 
> ...


done hope you win


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

haven't seen my victim around for over a week! hope my awesome victim is ok!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here are pictures of my wonderful reap, the first picture is of the box, with my Jessie girl checking it out, what the box looked like when I opened it, and some of the cute wrapping/packaging , ( and chocolates, can't forget that, they are gone already,, yummm, so good! one was gone already when I took the picture), some spiders for my next years spider area, a WONDERFUL witches kitchen sign,, this is already on the wall in my kitchen, love it!!!! a painted spider candle holder a wonderful little box with cats painted on it, and a fabulous Witch hat, that is so cool, and 2 little witch hat ornaments, that you can tell my kitty is trying to steal,the inside of the box, with 2 candles,, cute little potion bottles and some rose quartz in it, 

more to come


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh great stuff you got there bethene your reaper did great for you  way to go witchkitty whoot . 
love the kitchen witch sign


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

awesome! love the "kitchen witch"


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahaha! bethene, I love the pic of your kitty trying to steal the little hat ornament!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I received these two teaser notes, last week. It was a great surprise


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great Reap bethene. Do you want to alter the pic with your address......
love the kitchen witch sign too & the box with cats on it & your little thief...

Great teser cards Spinechiller!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

It is so fun seeing the photos of the reaps as they are coming in! Love all the witchy things you got, Bethene.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, bethene is making me wait for her to post the rest of her pics. Oh the torture!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, cool things there bethene! Love the Kitchen Witch sign. I would have to save the box or at least cut out the witch and keep it. Awesome!

What a pretty wine glass and potion box and ornaments an witch hats. Well, you know you can't go wrong with witches---well that is also true of any Halloween items from a Secret Reaper. I am always so amazed and all the things that are sent from cyber friends. It just warms my heart to be a part of this wonderful community. And WitchyKitty is saying that there is more?????? Pictures, pictures.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Wow, cool things there bethene! Love the Kitchen Witch sign. I would have to save the box or at least cut out the witch and keep it. Awesome!
> 
> What a pretty wine glass and potion box and ornaments an witch hats. Well, you know you can't go wrong with witches---well that is also true of any Halloween items from a Secret Reaper. I am always so amazed and all the things that are sent from cyber friends. It just warms my heart to be a part of this wonderful community. And WitchyKitty is saying that there is more?????? Pictures, pictures.


Lol, thank you! I love witch stuff, too, so I had tons of fun making all those items for her. Yes, there should be more photos. That's about half the items I sent her.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...maybe her kitty succeeded in stealing the other items before she could take pics, hahahaha!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Seriously?? Dang it I posted them, what happened,???!! I'm sorry, I thought they were there. I am on my phone, will need to go to my laptop and get them up


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Seriously?? Dang it I posted them, what happened,???!! I'm sorry, I thought they were there. I am on my phone, will need to go to my laptop and get them up


LOL! It's okay. It just adds to everyone's suspense!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh more pics to come sweet


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

WitchyKitty, I knew your gift would be great. Can't wait to see the rest. I love the kitchen witch sign too. I love the little kitty on it. I also love the witch hat. Bethene, enjoy your goodies.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

WitchyKitty, you did great work with bethene's gift! I LOVE the Kitchen Witch sign!

When I got home from work today I had a box waiting for me: my first package for winter reaper! My reaper did not leave a name, but said that there would be more to come...onto the pictures. 








The box is opened. Lots of cute skulls and glittery hearts adorn the inside.








Another package is coming. Oh my!








First look inside of the box. Everything is so perfectly packed.








Adorable little solar devil. He raises his pitchforks up and down, and he's even moving right now in the kitchen light!








Red kitchen towels. Great for using the next few days while making Valentine's Day goodies.








Fluffy socks with hearts. I mentioned that I would like silly V-day socks or a shirt, and my reaper came through. 








The socks are so comfy. Fit JUST fine.








I laughed so hard when I unwrapped this from the tissue paper! It was so unexpected and funny. I'm not sure what to do with this (besides eating all the mini Snickers inside, of course) but I can tell you right now that this little shopping cart is going to be a staple of my kitchen for years and years to come. I love it so much!








CANDY! My reaper remembered all of the licorice praise I posted in the initial discussion thread. I received a bag of Twizzlers licorice and Sambuca. The Sambuca was gone as soon as I opened the package (so good) and I've dug pretty deep into the licorice bag. After dinner I had the PB Kit Kat and it was delicious. I'll save the cocoa for tomorrow during the snowstorm.








The entire haul. I honestly cannot believe there's more coming!









I'm so happy with the Valentine's Day themed gifts. Reaper, you are the best! You put so much thought into all of the items; I love everything. I cannot wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry again, here is the rest of the pictures;

first off is the potion bottles,,,love them, they are on my china cabinet

next is a picture of a amazing witches cauldriin logs, witches hat and broom, all in a nice jar, this is amazing, the picture simply does not do it justice,

and here is a picture of the jar, as well as another jar, with pumpkins in it, and a happy halloween tag, 
the adorable witches hat she made me, 

some cut out paper craft, witches theme,

then the tiop of my witches box, and last but certainly not lase, a great skelly wreath she made me, which is hung in my craft room. 

I love all this , so much,,, thank you once again!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Kardec, I love your gift. Such great goodies. The socks are great. Enjoy the cocoa. WOW Bethene! I love it all. That box with the cats is fabulous. And the wreath is so nice.

I bought that little devil dude and put him on my desk at work where he makes me smile several times per day. I may have even bought one for my victim. Speaking of my victim, I sent a teaser and have not seen that it has arrived. I hope it did, or does soon, and I hope my victim gets a kick out of it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome reap, Kardec! Love the tiny shopping cart, lol. Red velvet cocoa? Mmmmmmm. Love the socks, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Glad you liked everything, bethene!! Awww, I see the skellie wreath broke.  He was glued into place to be propped up relaxing inside the wreath with one hand on his knee. This is how he was supposed to be sitting...maybe you can glue him back? (unless you like how he is now sitting, lol.)








Also, I knew it was hard to take pics of and see the little witch cauldron in the jar, so I thought ahead and took pics of it before I placed it in the jar for you in case couldn't get a good pic and you wanted people to be able to see it.


























I see the pumpkins in the jar got all jumbled, too. I had them all set to be able to see their little faces. I'm sorry, I guess the delivery people really shook that box up!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay... I didn't lose power yet so I got to see bethene and Kardecs Reaps! Great stuff guys. 

Kardec im loving the socks and red velvet cocoa! Mmmm my reaper sent me red velvet chocolates. And peanutbutter kit Kat. I gotta go find that immediately. Haha ...

Bethene I love your cute little witch hat and your beautiful skelly wreath. your kitchen witch sign is awesome and my favorite part, your kitty checking it all out! haha....Witchkitty you did a fantastic job!!!

Here's a little teaser for my Dear Victim. I'm snowed in making things for you!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! Reapings are happening! Can't wait to see more pics!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Spinechiller, great teasers there! Can't wait for all the reveal packages.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I will fix it, WitchyKitty, and will try to get the pumpkin faces fixed too, if the jar opens. Man, I thought it got to me in one piece


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kardec, great goodies you got there can not wait to see what you have coming next. and love the rest of your reap bethene great job whitchkitty


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I will fix it, WitchyKitty, and will try to get the pumpkin faces fixed too, if the jar opens. Man, I thought it got to me in one piece


Well, technically, it did, as nothing is truly broken, thankfully! Mr. Skellie just needs to be re-propped and you have some troublesome pumpkins, lol. Hmmm...I think the lid may come off...I can't remember if the twine or anything was glued or not...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

kardec, love the grocery basket, too. The socks looks very warm and comfy. Red velvet cocoa???? Sounds heavenly. It is so much fun to see all the pics. Keep em coming. Love the pic of you, too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great stuff there bethene. Love those potion bottles and the scene in the jars is awesome. You will be a classy witch in that designer hat! Spiders are always needed, even though the thought of real ones makes me sick! Liking that wreath and the cutouts are unique. That witches box is cool---love the cat tails in the shape of a heart!!! Very Valentinish in a witchy way!

Ohhhhhh major loving the jar scene. Thanks WitchyKitty for pics before they went in jars. What a fantastic gift and idea.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Great stuff there bethene. Love those potion bottles and the scene in the jars is awesome. You will be a classy witch in that designer hat! Spiders are always needed, even though the thought of real ones makes me sick! Liking that wreath and the cutouts are unique. That witches box is cool---love the cat tails in the shape of a heart!!! Very Valentinish in a witchy way!
> 
> Ohhhhhh major loving the jar scene. Thanks WitchyKitty for pics before they went in jars. What a fantastic gift and idea.


"Valentinish in a witchy way" was what I was going for with that box, lol. The stuff inside is for love spells, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...now I really want red velvet hot chocolate...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great stuff!! 
WitchyKitty Great crafting!! 
kardac The first thing I thought of with the shopping cart was 1 skellie inside & one pushing. LOL Great stuff. 
I had issues with a box of Good & Plenty - It Lost. I need to avoid buying them as I just eat them all. Very addictive. 
Worked on a #%(%&#(& for $)(%$)%*$) and completed a few other things today for my victim. Now I'll be taking a break for a couple days because Valentine's Day dinner is here Friday so I need to tidy up the house & get things ready. Each place at the table will have a special chocolate.

booswife, you are making stuff that would go great with my commercial popcorn popper, I think.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> "Valentinish in a witchy way" was what I was going for with that box, lol. The stuff inside is for love spells, too!


dang, I told you I could be thick and slow. Needed to hit me smack in the head with that. I didn't get the valentines reference LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printersdevil, that is a nice reap. the masks are very pretty. how did your reaper do those glowing skelly heads? the spider candle is awesome. and that big fat juicy spider is quite delightful. and then the witches head, well, I think you said it all. wait a minute, I almost forgot the pumpkin teeth. they rock. everything rocks. printer, you guys are a beautiful couple. I hope you win too.
bethene, nice reap. I love the witches hat, the little box, and the cool little spiders. very nice. and to top it off, the décor on your box was fabulous. I agree with printers devil, I would have to keep that box.
spinechiller, those are wonderful cards. that is just to thoughtful. cute witch card
kardec, great, you too. I love the box deco, [perfectly packed, all the better to get more in my dear], oh man are you lucky, I wanted one of those solar devils, but they were all sold out. mmmmmm, those socks look comfy. I'm not sure what Sambuca is, but the rest of the goodies look scrumptious. well, except that licorice. I don't envy you that. nice thumbs up picture too.
wow bethene, more! awesome. that wreath is way cool.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I am ready to be reaped.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> printersdevil, that is a nice reap. the masks are very pretty. how did your reaper do those glowing skelly heads? the spider candle is awesome. and that big fat juicy spider is quite delightful. and then the witches head, well, I think you said it all. wait a minute, I almost forgot the pumpkin teeth. they rock. everything rocks. printer, you guys are a beautiful couple. I hope you win too.
> bethene, nice reap. I love the witches hat, the little box, and the cool little spiders. very nice. and to top it off, the décor on your box was fabulous. I agree with printers devil, I would have to keep that box.
> spinechiller, those are wonderful cards. that is just to thoughtful. cute witch card
> kardec, great, you too. I love the box deco, [perfectly packed, all the better to get more in my dear], oh man are you lucky, I wanted one of those solar devils, but they were all sold out. mmmmmm, those socks look comfy. I'm not sure what Sambuca is, but the rest of the goodies look scrumptious. well, except that licorice. I don't envy you that. nice thumbs up picture too.
> wow bethene, more! awesome. that wreath is way cool.


i will check my dollar tree and see if I can pick one up for you.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope we get more pics today


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Awsome picture everyone love seeing them!!!! Every things looks so awsome!!! Hope everyone stayin warm we r getting hit by another pile of snow here in WV.. ( wonder if my victim gotten their teased yet????)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics from today. Spooky one stay warm and safe. I know other Forum friends see getting pounded by more winter ice and snow, too. Take care my friends.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I wounder how many teaser and reaper gifts are being effected by the weather just thought of that. Guess mother nature wants to play too LOL


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Bethany said:


> kardac The first thing I thought of with the shopping cart was 1 skellie inside & one pushing. LOL Great stuff.


Bethany, great idea! I also have some fluffy little chicks I can pose with the cart for Easter, and I can fill it with seashells/tiny shovels/bottled sand for the summer. The little red cart is going to be a seasonal display piece. Thanks so much for the input!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Can't wait to see pics from today. Spooky one stay warm and safe. I know other Forum friends see getting pounded by more winter ice and snow, too. Take care my friends.


Thank you for caring, printersdevil. We already had 6" of snow as of an hour ago, and we're expected to get 1.5' by the time the Nor'easter is over.  Had to come into work today & I hope I won't have trouble leaving! Good luck to everyone who's waiting on a package to be delivered!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Witchkitty you outdid yourself! Love the wreath and the cauldren. What an awesome reap 
Kardec what an awesome reap! Loved the socks too! Even the box looked great!

Box 1 of 2 that I sent is out for delivery today ---watch for the mailman my little victim (the 2nd may take awhile to get there judgeing by what happened at Christmas  )


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Witchkitty you outdid yourself! Love the wreath and the cauldren. What an awesome reap
> Kardec what an awesome reap! Loved the socks too! Even the box looked great!
> 
> Box 1 of 2 that I sent is out for delivery today ---watch for the mailman my little victim (the 2nd may take awhile to get there judgeing by what happened at Christmas  )


I am working from home today so that is perfect


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> ...now I really want red velvet hot chocolate...


Me too, me too!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am just blown away by all the reaps! Is is bad, even though I personally haven't been reaped yet, I am almost jumping up and down by the pictures of those reaps! on the edge of my seat waiting for more! more! more pics!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

We got reaped! Well sort of... by snow! 









Thought I'd share this with all my warm climate buddies.  

Store closed early so hubby's on the way here. Just hoping we don't have much more snow at our house. Could be an interesting trip. Of course I've had time this morning to work on someones gift too.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sometimes the mail is just soo-o-o-o-o-o-o slow


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't get mail until around 3.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I don't get mail until around 3.


same here i get it around 3:30


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

yep, me to, around 3:30


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mines already been delivered. We live right outside of town so we get it early. No packages from the postman today but maybe from the Brown truck?


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh no.......................postal service says had to leave a notice, no answer at the door. I thought everyone outside of Florida was snowed in and someone would be there for sure...........oh well. There's always tomorrow


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bummer not me cause i am home and the mail has not come


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Wasnt me. I even went out and looked. Lol

In the meantime, an awesome
Victim's package was marked delivered earlier!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nothing for me today. The waiting game continues...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Nothing for me today. The waiting game continues...


same here  but i did get my plate for my motorcycle whoot so that was a good thing LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe that much snow. And did I read that right Kardek as one and a half foot of snow. Wow!!!

Stay warm and safe everyone.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, after reading the final posts above it seems that one package was delivered today and another slip left for someone else. So, we hopefully will get to see pictures of at least one tonight and another tomorrow. Yeah, I can't wait to see who got Reaped and drool over the loot.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lizzy, truthfully, that is a dreadful sight.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope on friday some people get reaped so we get pics to look at


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmmm...I'm wondering who will actually able to get their reaper packages delivered on Valentine's Day? My box was delivered faster than I thought it would, so she got hers 2 days before. I really thought it would take longer than it did. Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I was reaped today. It made my week! I was a little caught off guard in a good way when I saw a Grandin Road box (I order from that company, a fair amount). I quickly realized it was from my secret reaper. I received this wonderful clown skull with light up eyes. I'm planning on using it as a head on my PVC clown body, I'm constructing for my carnival theme. I also received this great card. Thanks again, its such an awesome gift


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Creppy clown should look great when your done


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

Cool Clown Head Spinechiller almost done with my gift to be sent out and im hoping to receive mine soon as well  i dont think its mailed yet but sooon


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

SOON my sweet Victim going to put some finishing touches on your goodies


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

after 30 years of home haunt, I am getting so many cool ideas just from this thread. So glad I joined. And to my Victim, I am on finishing touches, and the mail man should be picking up first of the week, hope it is worth the wait


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

fenixcelt we are glad that you are here as well, you are an inspiration for us also! Im sure your victim will be super pleased, cant wait to see your reap!

spinechiller, cool clown skull, itll be great on a body, hes creepy already! funny about the grandin road box, I think a lot of us would have been thrown off by that, I think most of us have ordered from there at one point or another! I love that place

WitchKitty I think the weather is messing with some of the shipping for the reaps, I had a box that was suppose to be deliverd on a certain date and wasn't delivered til 5 days later! It stayed in the state for almost a week before it went out for delivery, odd hu...gotta be the weather.

zombiesmash hurry up and post your pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Will do, booswife!

















A HEART!! From a mystery reaper. Excited!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow spinechiller, I wonder who your reaper is, that's an awesome clown. cute card as well
zombie, a heart, what a fitting valentine gift


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Spinechiller, that head is super creepy sitting like that on a table without a body---I just love it! And Zombie, I agree with Hallorenecene , a heart in a box is perfect for Valentine's Day!
Keep the reap pic coming and Happy Valentine's Day to all you guys!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Happy valintines to all of you amazing people


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Its going to be a great day today of pics I looked into my crystal ball hehe


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Zombiesmash said:


> View attachment 191512
> 
> 
> A HEART!! From a mystery reaper. Excited!


Your heart is amazing! Can you tell us what it's made out of? It looks like it would be squishy to the touch.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Happy Valentines Day, everyone,,, I hope Saki's crystal ball is right and we have more pictures to look at!!

Zombiesmash, that heart is awesome!! 

Spinechiller,, holy cow, that is a freaky looking clown,,,, brrrr,,, so scary,,,


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The clown head is so cool! Do we know who made it? 

The heart in the box is pretty cool, but kinda creeps me out...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

That heart in a box makes me want to watch my bloody valentine, my annual valentines day movie. Im baking a heart shaped chocolate cake for the hubby, that will go great with a little My Bloody Valentine tonight, you guys remember im from West Virginia, My dad, my brother and my father in law work in the coal mines!

Spinechiller my son (age 5) saw the clown skull and said NO WAY MOMMY!!! haha..... I think its a keeper


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy Heart Day to my Spooky Loving Pals!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Valentine's Day!! Time to see if there are any Valentine reaps!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Happy Valentines Day, everyone,,, I hope Saki's crystal ball is right and we have more pictures to look at!!
> 
> Zombiesmash, that heart is awesome!!
> 
> Spinechiller,, holy cow, that is a freaky looking clown,,,, brrrr,,, so scary,,,


oh my crystal ball says it feels some excitement is in store for some people in the next few hours


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok going to share I was giving this for valentines day from a co worker  the heart bottle will make a great potion bottle


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been REAPPPPED!!!!!!!! (Jumping around while I'm typing on my phone. Sorry if I misspell.haha...)

I cant open it no one is home!!! Here are pics of the box


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

And not just me!!!! Belle is about to lose her mind over her first reaping!!!! She isn't home so I left it on the porch for her to find!!!!!

The Reaper Goddess Mrs Saki is Belles Reaper! I'm not sure if my box is from Saki or my reaper. I'll let you know as soon as I open it. I promise!!!!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love that my box says magic lies within. How freaking cute!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> And not just me!!!! Belle is about to lose her mind over her first reaping!!!! She isn't home so I left it on the porch for her to find!!!!!
> 
> The Reaper Goddess Mrs Saki is Belles Reaper! I'm not sure if my box is from Saki or my reaper. I'll let you know as soon as I open it. I promise!!!!!!!


I hope she love everything. It was great getting to send her the first reaping box ever  haha I bet she is going to freak when she gets home and see it LOL
I am excited also for her to get home and see her goodies.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here are some to start with, prepare yourselves. You asked for pictures!!!!!

Annabella loves charmed the tv show and immediately screamed a blood curtailing 7 year old version when she saw the charmed pics on the box


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

A beautiful fabulous feather witch hat which of course she tries to wear


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bubbles in little potion bottles how cute! A little fairy that grows in water, a big princess button pin and hairbands!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

A beautiful little box with glitter hearts. A ton of little rubberbands fir bracelets, a bracelet making kit and two charm necklaces! She decided to keep the band's in her little box


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The feather hat is so cool! I love Charmed, too, so the box rocks!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Now this next one I thought id need hearing aids after. Haha... It's not just the doll you see..... She's wearing a necklace that the girls on charmed wear in some of the shows. Do you watch charmed Saki? Lol. She proceeded to tell me the entire episode by the way


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL the witch hat is actual for the doll head her own glamor witch  LOL
I have watched charmed in the past just had to do a little research haha to find things I new she would love


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Need a close up of the necklace! (Lol, I am actually watching Charmed right now.) She looks so happy with her first reap...good job, Saki!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank You so much for making this Valentine's Day a day she will not forget Saki. I think we have a little spookster in the making and when she's older and someone asks how she became that way I don't doubt she will remember this day. 

She said this was the best Valentine's Day EVER!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

She is very very welcome was very glad to do it and to make her smile


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Annabel has definately got to be the cutest spookster around. It is so wonerful to watch kids having fun---although I suspect BoosWife was haveing just as much fun! Saki.Girl, you knocked it outta the park


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

That is so neat of you Saki to add the special necklace. You can tell that really took her breath away! Way to go on the whole thing!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki is the Reaper Godess


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Saki is the Reaper Godess


LOL thanks sweetie i try


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Need a close up of the necklace! (Lol, I am actually watching Charmed right now.) She looks so happy with her first reap...good job, Saki!


Here you go witchkitty


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

By the way, booswife, your Valentines Day décor looks very festive!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks, PIB I try. Haha.... My hubby should be home soon and I will open my box!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Annabel has definately got to be the cutest spookster around. It is so wonerful to watch kids having fun---although I suspect BoosWife was haveing just as much fun! Saki.Girl, you knocked it outta the park


You are ofcourse very right! I was pretty darn excited myself!!!!! Haha.... Saki is just so good at getting to know her victims. She makes it personal


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok going to share I was giving this for valentines day from a co worker  the heart bottle will make a great potion bottle


You are so thoughtful Saki, a fantastic person, the world needs more Saki's


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Maybe I'll get to see the pics before I go to work


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Thanks, PIB I try. Haha.... My hubby should be home soon and I will open my box!!


Dang you must be going nuts looking at that box still all wrapped lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> You are ofcourse very right! I was pretty darn excited myself!!!!! Haha.... Saki is just so good at getting to know her victims. She makes it personal


I love making it personal


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

man! no kidding!! I think he is taking his time getting home because I told him I would wait, haha.... I don't think I could have waited if we didn't have Belles awesome stuff to keep us busy!!!!!!!!!! I keep looking at my pictures on the outside of the box, just that makes me happy!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

*My reaper rocks!*

Okay, for participating in the reaper event for the first time I was lucky enough to end up with who I considered to be the perfect victim. He/she could not have been more right for me if I had chosen the person myself ( I hope they feel the same). I had a great deal of fun with their list! And then today I was reaped! And unbelievably I discovered that I have the most perfect reaper imaginable! What are the odds? It can't get any better than this! 

Thank you Paint It Black. You knocked it completely out of the ball park. I have never, no kidding, never, been more blown away by a gift nor has one ever been more 'dead on' ;-) for me! 

It has been really crazy with work and other things the last few days so I have a lot of catching up to do with this thread but I had to pop in and share the news of my reap. To say we love everything is an understatement but wow. . . ! ! ! ! !

Anyway, a busy, tense day and then unexpectedly a box box shows up with skull and crossbones tape. The timing couldn't have been better! I was giddy as I opened it. There was a lovely damask table runner in favorite black and orange with pumpkins scrolling through it on top. Next was a heart shaped box of chocolates, decorated appropriately with a skull I might add. 

Then, with the witch. . . er. . . wife, looking over my shoulder I pulled out the snapshots of her long dead relatives. She was so overcome with joy at seeing them that she grabbed the chocolates, opened the box and ate them without thinking to offer me one, dancing around and focused on finally having pictures of her ancestors she can frame. Who could blame her she adamantly pointed out, being overwhelmed and all by the several high quality photographs. She is already planning the matts for the montage. Just a side note but after I made the list of our likes I wished I had highlighted those since it was probably one of the things we wanted most. Actually Paint It Black, it is like you read my mind on all of your choices! 

The skull door knockers are wonderful. We have an enclosed court yard that stretches across the entire front of our house with matching doors on each end and these are perfect for them! The witches broom and intricate carved dragon ball will be added to the witches room. The skeleton mask is a great addition not only to our mask collection but our skull collection as well. While we have numerous skulls we did not have a skull mask but we do now! I had it on my list to buy this year but now will mark it off. 

Then I discovered the candle in the box. You did a fantastic job on it! That bewitching partner of mine immediately swooped in and removed it from my possession. She proclaimed that it is perfect to place on the bar. Of course I agree with her whole heartedly! And then I unwrapped the gargoyle. Really nice! We have two decks over looking the court yard and he will go on one of those. The valentines card is cool. Yes, clearly you hand picked, with great thought and care, items from our list and I can't thank you enough for taking the time and obvious effort to do so incredibly well! I really don't think it is possible to have had a better reaper!!! Thank you Paint It Black! No one could have a better or more appreciated reaper than me! You rock!

I apologize this is so long but I am so ecstatic I just had to share! And happy Valentines Day everyone on the forum. You guys are the greatest!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> She is very very welcome was very glad to do it and to make her smile


Way to go Saki.Girl! You really are awesome!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Thank You so much for making this Valentine's Day a day she will not forget Saki. I think we have a little spookster in the making and when she's older and someone asks how she became that way I don't doubt she will remember this day.
> 
> She said this was the best Valentine's Day EVER!!!




Boos Wife, your daughter is so outrageously adorable! And clearly highly intelligent with impeccable taste!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

You are so welcome, X-Pired. Thank you so much for all the kind words and great photos. So happy you liked everything. You had a great list from which to choose fun items. I am also glad everything seemed to make it in one piece (always a worry). Glad your wife was happy too!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been reaped! Had a total of 19" of snow at our house yesterday and the mail couldn't even make it to our neck of the woods. My package had yesterday's date penciled on it, so I guess if not for the snow, it would have been in the box yesterday.  Just got home so will be posting pictures soon.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just typed up a response to your wonderful Reap, X-Pired and then I lost my Internet connection. We have weather that has warmed up the past few days to spring like temperatures, but today we are having a lot of high winds. Unfortunately my AT&T Uverse is giving us fits. We keep losing connection.

So, I will try again.

Great things that you received from your wonderful Reaper PIB. I love the dragon ball. It is very unique. Let your wife know that must be a long lost relative on her side of the family, because those photos look a lot like my ancestors, too. I must work on getting copies printed up to spread around the house.


I can't wait to see photos of your Halloween décor this season. Your porch and decks sound perfect. 

It was great that you explained everything in such detail. I love that (obviously since I do it, too!) I feel that it lets us all experience the fun, too. 


Booswife, your little girl is precious. It was so exciting to see her as she found all her new treasures in her first Secret Reaper. What a wonderful thing for Saki.girl to do. I love the hat and the Charmed necklace. That show is awesome. I am so excited to know that there is at least one more Secret Reap that we will get to see today!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Booswife, thanks for posting a close up of that necklace! love it!

X-pired, love your reap! The photos are terrific and I need to get myself one of those brooms at some point. Good job, PIB!!

Lizzy, can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

OMG!!! No one ever in the history of Reaps has ever been happier than I am right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My box is from my super fantastic awesome brilliant talented kind Reaper. I think I may have an idea as to who you are but won't guess just in case. If it is who I think it's so funny because I have a box for you all taped up and inside is one of the very same things that you sent to me!!!

Prepare yourselves for awesomeness!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

booswife,, love the pictures of your daughter,, so darn cute!!!


Xpired, what a wonderful reaping you got!! Paint it black did a perfect job,

boowife, I see you are starting to post pics of your reap, can't wait to see them!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Crazy part is my Reaper says there is another box!!!!!! I might just die!!!!!

The beautiful black and red candle holder will go in my black and red bedroom

Gorgeous box with an Avon candlestick and red candles inside. Isn't it awesome!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Check out this handcarved jewlery box and the beautiful treasure inside!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

A kitchen witch!!!!!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm trying not to mix up pics but there's just so much stuff!!!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I just love love love this candle holder. It is very sleepy hollow. It's twisted metal that looks like twigs. Did you make this reaper? It is amazing!!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My fantastic sign is double sided. If I hang it in my kitchen door you can see it from both sides. You had to have checked out my pinterest reaper because I have this on there!!!! You're so sneaky


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

You're not going to believe this one. My reaper is either super stealthy or knows me so well they knew I'd have to have this! 

My reaper sent me this purse organizer and this is my purse!!!!!!! It's the same!!!!! Man you're good reaper!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Booswife, what awesome gifts!!! Love, love, love it all. The Kitchen Witch is simply awesome!! I also love the Sleepy Hollow sign with the Pumpkins heads on the other side. You really got some great things. 

I really think that seeing all the gifts is ALMOST as good as getting one!!!! 

To your Secret Reaper---great job! You are so talented and have impeccable taste.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

And still more......


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow!!!!!!! I am just so excited about this item!!! It's so hard to take a picture of. It has etched glass headless horseman scene. The metal looks like branches. I'll try to get better pics somehow. It is absolutely stunning. I can't stop staring at it!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Booswife...you cannot imagine my jealousy over your reap...awesome candle holders, Sleepy Hollow stuff...and oh, oh the severe jealousy...a kitchen witch!!!!! Lucky, lucky, lucky! 

(Where in your kitchen do you plan on hanging your kitchen witch, just out of curiosity? Do you live near me? Will it be near an open window? Hmmm...need to get my kitties outfitted with their wings and send them on a mission...completely somewhere else that has nothing at all to do with any of these questions that I just asked you...)


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

There is no way to get pics of this item so you can fully understand how awesome it is! It's carved and the legs move!!!! It is just unbelievable!!! I LOVE IT!!! Where in this world did you find this!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Had a long day so wanting to get these posted before fall asleep.  Sorry for the grainy pictures but the lighting here is really crappy. 









Love the cool picture on the box! Return address looks really familiar, I think I may have a repeat reaper! 









Oooh, a love potion! Picture doesn't do it justice! This one's definitely going in my curio cabinet with my skulls 









A heart shaped box ... For some reason I have Nirvana stuck in my head now. lol









Oooh, creepy! I love it!









CHOCOLATES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CREEPY CHOCOLATES!!!!!!!!  I'm going to refrain from eating any tonight in hopes that I can get some better pictures tomorrow, especially of the rat. 









My reaper confesses and speaks of another box yet to come! Thank you so much gatorgirl35! I'm thrilled to have you as my reaper once again! I have to confess that the ornaments you sent in the merry reaper are still hanging on my tree cause I've never got around to taking it down yet. 

Since you mentioned the other box was bigger, I'll keep an eye out for a notice as anything that won't fit in my mailbox has to be picked up at the post office. Hopefully I can pick it up on the same day.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I tried to take some group pics. All of the black and red items will go in my bedroom. Did I show you guys the spiderweb candleabra? 

I grouped the kitchen things together and my amazing sleepy hollow stuff
I'm going to use my little notebook in my purse for Halloween plans 

I just can't even believe this!!!!! AMAZING!!!!!!!!
WOW!!! Every item is so perfect for me  my face hurts from smiling haha....


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Cool pics! And I got to see them before leaving for work


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the potion bottle and the chocolates, Lizzy! I can't wait to see what else you get!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh my, I thought you were through numerous photos ago. I come back to see if anyone else was reaped and see more wonderful photos. Wow, you have some great things for this year's them of Sleepy Hollow. What a great Reaper. Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

great stuff here!! I hope to have my box ready to send by the deadline. Hubby is off for 4 days (3 more to go) so that kind of cuts into my crafting.
I have $&%($), )%#)%, *^#@(*#$)%, #(&($&%(@* & )*_*)*@#)($ done. Then there is the A)#%*$ & $(*)$(* .. I am getting a lot of compliments on #$((*&(* definately need to do one for me.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I think I was teased today! My first ever teaser!
Love it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> My fantastic sign is double sided. If I hang it in my kitchen door you can see it from both sides. You had to have checked out my pinterest reaper because I have this on there!!!! You're so sneaky


. Something in this pic should for sure give away who your reaper is hehe .


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, Lizzy, I was trying to run to the store, but just couldn't without checking out your photos. I love the box of candies! How special. But, a rat??? I am not sure I could eat that even in wonderful chocolate!!

Love the potion bottle. Hope we get to see it up closer.

Beautifulnightmare, that is a very pretty heart. 

This is all so exciting! 

Now off to the store!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Wow!!!!!!! I am just so excited about this item!!! It's so hard to take a picture of. It has etched glass headless horseman scene. The metal looks like branches. I'll try to get better pics somehow. It is absolutely stunning. I can't stop staring at it!!!!!



Ok i am spilling thé beans i am you reaper. I am si glad this made or to you. I have not done glass eitching in like 20 years. When I saw this it screamed headless hoursman. So I bought eitching and went for it. Knowing that this made it safe and that you like everything so far and your daughter liked her reap has truly made my valintines day. Your last box of goodies will be sent out Monday.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

booswife, wow,, what a amazing reap!!!!! there are so many cool things, I don't think I can pick just one,,,love all of it!

Lizzy,, love potion bottle, and the heart box , love the skull on it!!

beautiful nightmare,,, fabulous teaser, the web on the heart is pretty cool,,, never would of thought of that,


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Thete is no way to get pics of this item so you can fully understand how awesome it is! It's carved and the legs move!!!! It is just unbelievable!!! I LOVE IT!!! Where in this world did you find this!


That horse started out as a christmas ornament it was origianl gray with colors Lol but as soon as i saw it i was like make over time perfect for the headless horsmen hores


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Cha-ching!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You did good, Saki.girl. Awesome items. How big is the horse? It looks like it would have been a big ornament.

oaklawn Creamatory, is that a teaser gift? If so, did it have one of those explanation sheets as to what everything represents? I love to get those.

Awesome night for viewing pictures. I have been baking cakes this evening. We have a lot of food for the dinner after the memorial service, but not a lot of variety of desserts. We really have plenty, I just wanted some variety. It has been a long almost two weeks. Service is at 10 a.m. in the morning and then we will go to the Community Room where my sister lives for lunch.

I am off on MOnday since it is a staff development day and I don't have to be there. I am looking forward to sleeping in on Monday. Still have physical therapy that afternoon, but I don't have to work all day and then go. Yea!


Edited: Okay, now I see that the horse is on one of those hangers. I somehow missed that. 


beautifulnightmare, I just realized that the spiderweb is stiched onto the heart and not drawn. It is truly beautiful.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I WAS REAP....YESTERDAY! IT TOOK FOREVER FOR ME TO GET THE PICTURES .
I DO NOT KNOW WHO IT IS FROM. BUT THANK YOU! I ENJOYED OPENING THE GIFTS.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Had a long day so wanting to get these posted before fall asleep.  Sorry for the grainy pictures but the lighting here is really crappy.
> 
> View attachment 191593
> 
> ...



love that creepy skeleton lady in black pic on the front of the box and those chocolates look yummy!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

NOWHINING said:


> I WAS REAP....YESTERDAY! IT TOOK FOREVER FOR ME TO GET THE PICTURES .
> I DO NOT KNOW WHO IT IS FROM. BUT THANK YOU! I ENJOYED OPENING THE GIFTS.


love that cameo, awesome reap!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> That horse started out as a christmas ornament it was origianl gray with colors Lol but as soon as i saw it i was like make over time perfect for the headless horsmen hores


You just gave yourself away silly, haha.... I knew it! Thank you so much for everything that you have done for me, I just appreciate you so much and cant stop talking to everyone about you! You just put so much effort into everything that you choose. I hope who ever has you sends you a great Reaping, you sooo deserve it! I found you a little pay it forward gift its two pieces of your red glass, and one is the candle holder!!! what are the odds! haha......


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Booswife...you cannot imagine my jealousy over your reap...awesome candle holders, Sleepy Hollow stuff...and oh, oh the severe jealousy...a kitchen witch!!!!! Lucky, lucky, lucky!
> 
> (Where in your kitchen do you plan on hanging your kitchen witch, just out of curiosity? Do you live near me? Will it be near an open window? Hmmm...need to get my kitties outfitted with their wings and send them on a mission...completely somewhere else that has nothing at all to do with any of these questions that I just asked you...)



Ahhh thanks witchkitty, it was all my super cool Reaper The Reaper Goddess herself Mrs Saki, I think she checked every box on my list! What I wouldn't give to see your kitty with some little wings! haha..... I just love my kitchen witch, she couldn't be more perfect! did I say somewhere that I loved the ones on the spoon because that is the one I would have gotten myself!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok i am spilling thé beans i am you reaper. I am si glad this made or to you. I have not done glass eitching in like 20 years. When I saw this it screamed headless hoursman. So I bought eitching and went for it. Knowing that this made it safe and that you like everything so far and your daughter liked her reap has truly made my valintines day. Your last box of goodies will be sent out Monday.


I don't know how but I missed this post!! I soooo agree with you, this was meant for a sleepy hollow theme, its just so perfect! I don't even know how to do glass etching but im sooo glad that you do , haha....I think its my favorite but man its hard! so many things are just me and I can tell that you thought about each item! Not only did you make Belles valentines day but mine as well!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, for participating in the reaper event for the first time I was lucky enough to end up with who I considered to be the perfect victim. He/she could not have been more right for me if I had chosen the person myself ( I hope they feel the same). I had a great deal of fun with their list! And then today I was reaped! And unbelievably I discovered that I have the most perfect reaper imaginable! What are the odds? It can't get any better than this!
> 
> Thank you Paint It Black. You knocked it completely out of the ball park. I have never, no kidding, never, been more blown away by a gift nor has one ever been more 'dead on' ;-) for me!
> 
> ...


sounds like someone else had a great valentines day also! I loved your description of how you opened everything and your wifes,I mean your witches reactions, I could just see you guys having fun and being so happy! Feels great to know that someone took time to get to know you personally hu!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> You did good, Saki.girl. Awesome items. How big is the horse? It looks like it would have been a big ornament.
> 
> oaklawn Creamatory, is that a teaser gift? If so, did it have one of those explanation sheets as to what everything represents? I love to get those.
> 
> ...



totally agree beautifulnightmare, love that spider web heart, its very ValentineHalloween, perfect for this Reaping

PrintersDevil, I was so distracted by my goodies I forgot that tomorrow is a big day for you and your family, I will be thinking of you and hoping it is over quickly, these kinds of days can be far to long, I hope everything goes well


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Printersdevil, sending you big hugs for tomorrow!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I don't know how but I missed this post!! I soooo agree with you, this was meant for a sleepy hollow theme, its just so perfect! I don't even know how to do glass etching but im sooo glad that you do , haha....I think its my favorite but man its hard! so many things are just me and I can tell that you thought about each item! Not only did you make Belles valentines day but mine as well!!! Thank you so much!


You are very welcome and the box to come still has a few more you must haves hehe


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Oh, Lizzy, I was trying to run to the store, but just couldn't without checking out your photos. I love the box of candies! How special. But, a rat??? I am not sure I could eat that even in wonderful chocolate!!


Even if it has a gooey marshmallow center?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gatergirl, thank you for the valentine, it is so cute.
saki, yours is very pretty
booswife, that pumpkin guy just goes to show there is evil in a good way
witchy, that cupid looks like he might draw a little blood sending all the love.
saki, what a great co worker. some very cool stuff. I don't see a bottle though.
booswife has been reaped. doing a happy dance. love the box décor. can't wait to see what's in store.
Annabelle scored well. saki, you did an awesome job. you could see by her face she was thrilled. what an adorable little girl. oh, and I bet she rocks that hat
expired, what a wonderful reap. that gargoyle is very cool. it will look great on your one of your decks. and the witch pictures rock. that skull mask is pretty sweet. and that card posted last made me smile. nice job paint it black


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

This is what I love about the reaper, that every one takes the time to figure out what someone would like, some one that they really don't know, and sends a gift created and /or bought with them completely in mind. You reapers are so great, every reaper you come through, and amaze me once again. I love the reaper!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

beautiful vase booswife. and I love the cape cod candle holder. the carved box is awesome. just gorgeous. but that necklace, oh my goodness, is that pretty. a most delightful kitchen witch. the kitchen witches abc's goes well. that purse organizer does go well with your purse. how did she do that? really good. very pretty material. the horse ornament is amazing. everything is so awesome. nice job reaper. one lucky victim
lizzy, that is a nice teaser. the valentine box and candy are delightful. love how it was decked out. and the potion bottle is pretty. I even thing the décor on the box is nice.
saki, I thought that was your doing. you did great again
beautiful nightmare, is that stitched on leather? that is a very nice heart. cool teaser.
oh saki, that is something I want to learn to do, glass etching. that is an awesome idea and job.
wow! we had some great reaps today. I'm all hyped up.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oaklawn, yes, what is that a picture of?
nowhining, that is a very nice gift. I love the hands and the cameo.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

This is the best! 
X-Pired, that gargoyle is awesome and the same goes for the door knockers. PIB you did a great job!
Booswife all I can say is OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! Saki.Girl is a Reaper Goddess. That etching is out of this world. I'm going to have to rent those Monkey Cats and see if they can relocate the etching to my lair---Just kidding---well actually I'm not (anyone gotta handle on those monkey cats?????)
Nowhinning I love the cameo! Is that a lantern filled with candy---its hard to tell from the pic, very cool. And a pizza too---how awesome (was it still hot when you opened your reapers box??? )
Beautifulnightmare really great spiderheart!

I have to admit this reaper stuff is like Halloween crack!!! Everytime I pass the computor I have to stop and see if there are any new postings  I am I the only one????---And Bethene, I hate to say it but that makes you an awesome Halloween crack dealer----


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gatorgirl, I have to go to work, but when I get home, it takes time to catch up with this thread


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nowhining, love the cameo you got!!! I still really want one of those.

Gatorgirl, hahaha, bethene the Halloween crack dealer. Ahhh, that was awesome. That made me laugh!!  It's true, though, participating in and/or just watching for the pics of reaper IS very addictive.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Booswife...you cannot imagine my jealousy over your reap...awesome candle holders, Sleepy Hollow stuff...and oh, oh the severe jealousy...a kitchen witch!!!!! Lucky, lucky, lucky!
> 
> (Where in your kitchen do you plan on hanging your kitchen witch, just out of curiosity? Do you live near me? Will it be near an open window? Hmmm...need to get my kitties outfitted with their wings and send them on a mission...completely somewhere else that has nothing at all to do with any of these questions that I just asked you...)


 Too funny, WitchyKitty



beautifulnightmare said:


> I think I was teased today! My first ever teaser!
> Love it!


I love that.



Spinechiller said:


> I was reaped today. It made my week! I was a little caught off guard in a good way when I saw a Grandin Road box (I order from that company, a fair amount). I quickly realized it was from my secret reaper. I received this wonderful clown skull with light up eyes. I'm planning on using it as a head on my PVC clown body, I'm constructing for my carnival theme. I also received this great card. Thanks again, its such an awesome gift
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 191501


That clown head is awesomely creepy.



Zombiesmash said:


> Will do, booswife!
> 
> View attachment 191512
> 
> ...


 Ooo, a heart in a box, that's creepy.



booswife02 said:


> Saki is the Reaper Godess


 That she is.



X-Pired said:


> Okay, for participating in the reaper event for the first time I was lucky enough to end up with who I considered to be the perfect victim. He/she could not have been more right for me if I had chosen the person myself ( I hope they feel the same). I had a great deal of fun with their list! And then today I was reaped! And unbelievably I discovered that I have the most perfect reaper imaginable! What are the odds? It can't get any better than this!
> 
> Thank you Paint It Black. You knocked it completely out of the ball park. I have never, no kidding, never, been more blown away by a gift nor has one ever been more 'dead on' ;-) for me!
> 
> ...


 Great reaping.



booswife02 said:


> Wow!!!!!!! I am just so excited about this item!!! It's so hard to take a picture of. It has etched glass headless horseman scene. The metal looks like branches. I'll try to get better pics somehow. It is absolutely stunning. I can't stop staring at it!!!!!


 That is really pretty.



lizzyborden said:


> Had a long day so wanting to get these posted before fall asleep. Sorry for the grainy pictures but the lighting here is really crappy.
> 
> Love the cool picture on the box! Return address looks really familiar, I think I may have a repeat reaper!
> 
> ...


 Love the bottle, and the chocolates turned out really nice.



oaklawn Crematory said:


> View attachment 191640
> 
> 
> Cha-ching!


 Oaklawn, you cracked me up.



NOWHINING said:


> I WAS REAP....YESTERDAY! IT TOOK FOREVER FOR ME TO GET THE PICTURES .
> I DO NOT KNOW WHO IT IS FROM. BUT THANK YOU! I ENJOYED OPENING THE GIFTS.


What's in the container, candy? Nice cameo.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

gatorgirl35 said:


> This is the best!
> X-Pired, that gargoyle is awesome and the same goes for the door knockers. PIB you did a great job!
> Booswife all I can say is OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! Saki.Girl is a Reaper Goddess. That etching is out of this world. I'm going to have to rent those Monkey Cats and see if they can relocate the etching to my lair---Just kidding---well actually I'm not (anyone gotta handle on those monkey cats?????)
> Nowhinning I love the cameo! Is that a lantern filled with candy---its hard to tell from the pic, very cool. And a pizza too---how awesome (was it still hot when you opened your reapers box??? )
> ...



hahahahaha...... oh my goodness, that is so true, bethene you crack dealer!!!!! some people smoke pot, some drink alcohol and some are obsessed with spooky things! although, I think its the happiness that the spooky things bring that im addicted to, I love you guys reactions to things and love the descriptions of how you feel about it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love that, a halloween reaper crack dealer!!! That is fabulous!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I love that, a halloween reaper crack dealer!!! That is fabulous!!!!


That should be your new title, hahaha!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired; great reap PIB you did a great job


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Any more pics today?!?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Any more pics today?!?


no reap for me today


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, well, well. I know that my friends & husband doubted that the Infamous "Chandelier" would be returned by the prevous owners, but it arrived today. 
I absolutely love my acrylic chandelier, so the returned one will hang somewhere else.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Werewolf moon is coming up over the horizon. If you can stick your head outside and its not cloudy where you are its awesome


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome pic! We saw it looked just about like that last night, but it's snowing tonight so we can't see it again.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

NoWhining, love the cameo and the Love Spell book. Does the book have love spells inside or is it a prop? I would love to see pics of your book up close. It is great. I also love the big gold heart. Is it metal? My sister makes those candy jars like that, I think I will have to borrow the idea. Nice Reap.

I have actually started a love spell book, but after the death of BIL I have not gotten back to it. I have a series of spells and potions printed off. I even made pages to show what a full moon, waxing moon and waning moon are. And even included the Blue Moon. I printed a chart of the Full Moon dates for 2014 and realized that the one for February was on Valentine's Day. I so wanted to get this completed and send out in time for the big day. But, alas, did not make it. So, I went on to other things and will return to this project for future use and sharing. I found that may Love Spells, Potions, etc. refer to the phases of the moon. So, I thought it would be fun to have a book such as this. Some were taken from love spells found online, some made up and many list the items needed or the time of the month or day of week that is perfect. I thought it would add some fun and Halloween witchy cheer to Feb, which is my anniversary month, too.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Gator Girl Printersdevil, I saw the full moon last night. It was fabulous. I was talking to my mom in VA when I saw it, and I told her to go out and look at it. She said it's probably not the same moon as you have. Well being who I am, I had to be snarky and give her a hard time and I replied, "Of course it's the same moon, unless we have more than one". I really shouldn't give my 80 yr old mom a hard time, but she raised me to be who I am. that,and she opened the door.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gatorgirl, that is a beautiful picture of the moon


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I just relized monday is a holiday no mail dang


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I just relized monday is a holiday no mail dang


Awwwww...so no pics sunday or monday? No fun.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, that's right,,, bummer


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I just relized monday is a holiday no mail dang


 Not for me  But, March 1st will be the end of my 1st 90 days at the new job, and then I can take time off. Yay! Don't get me wrong. I really am happy to be at the new job, and with the group I work with.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

No pics tonight so I thought id post a teaser


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my candy jar was fill with chocolate that disappeared today and I promise you it was not me. Heck, I did not even get one, those vultures! (Silver Lady and the two monsters) The book is a prop that I will put to good use somehow.... I wonder if I can hide money in it and forget about it?? LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, that's a cute witch picture


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Amazing reaps and teasers all! Very exciting!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

7:00am and moon still up----does that mean even though its daylight I'm still a werewolf????


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another great pic gatorgirl


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> my candy jar was fill with chocolate that disappeared today and I promise you it was not me. Heck, I did not even get one, those vultures! (Silver Lady and the two monsters) The book is a prop that I will put to good use somehow.... I wonder if I can hide money in it and forget about it?? LOL


That sucks Nowhining. That sounds too similar to what would happen around here with my boys. I feel your pain.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> 7:00am and moon still up----does that mean even though its daylight I'm still a werewolf????
> View attachment 191715


That picture make me homesick. I miss the water, being landlocked and all. Now there is the slightest hint for my victim.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

love the pic booswife! She is cute.

You know I enjoy all the stealth hidden pics as teasers, but I have wondered why we don't post more real things and make people really drool. Everyone would be like----I hope that is coming to me! Not everything, but just a tidbit or two of actual hints and promises.

Love the moon pic at night. I also love the one of the moon this morning. That is always so cool to see.

The mail doesn't run tomorrow, but the brown trucks and Fed Ex will---I assume. So there is still hope for some pics and there are always teasers!!!!

I hope to get some packages ready to ship since I don't work tomorrow and will finally have some time for myself and vic.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> You know I enjoy all the stealth hidden pics as teasers, but I have wondered why we don't post more real things and make people really drool. Everyone would be like----I hope that is coming to me! Not everything, but just a tidbit or two of actual hints and promises.


I think the main reason is, that the reaper doesn't want to give their identity away that easily in some cases. If I posted a picture of a teaser, and then my victim received it, they would know right away. Some like to toy with their victim just a deliciously bit longer. Then there is me, who forgets to put my name in the box.

Enjoy time with your hubby


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the little witch pic, booswife! She's adorable!
Another cool moon pic, gatorgirl!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been sick and really behind on my reaping. Everyone one here has gotten some great gifts. I am. as always, amazed by the minds of my fellow haunters. I get blown away by what others see in simple everyday objects. 

And my reaper has been no slouch either. First I received this teaser. Such a cute idea. And I will put the eyes and hearts to good craft use. The kisses have already been put to good tummy use.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

And then I received my main package. My reaper is beautifulnightmare, and she was so very good to me.











and










The dolls are so cute, I almost feel bad for what I'm going to do to them. Almost. My favorite is the one with her mouth open. She appears to be really vintage. I might rescue her. She's to precious .

And










I love this Easter wreath. I had to do a little repair after the US mail got done with it. I hope it looks like it did when you sent it.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome reap Scareme! I'm with you on the doll--even just looking at a picture it appers to be vintage--maybe 1940's? As for the rest, sorry, but they are fair game Great skull and roses too! Beautifulnightmare, you did a fabulous job!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

This is beautiful. She paper mached the skull herself. I am honored you sent it to me. I love how you chose to display it. I'll keep it by my bedside until Halloween. Thanks again. 










She painted this picture herself. I love it. I collect Halloween tally cards. I know, how strange, but Halloween post cards are to expensive. I've seen a tally card with this picture on it that I've tried to buy, but never had enough money. Now I have one larger and better. You're so sweet.










Again, she painted this for me. It's perfect because my Anniversary is on St. Pat's Day. I'll display it proudly. I was raised O'Malley, that's why we chose St. Pat's for a wedding day. 











And I received Valentine candy, Love Potion, a pumpkin pad of paper, and a pumpkin sachet that I think she made. She is so talented.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Scareme hope you are feeling better and a great reap you got there


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

That paper mache skull is too cool...the way it's displayed really makes it, too! Mmmm, Lindor truffles, lol. Great reap, scareme! Not only did you get Halloween, but you got Valentine's Day, St. Patty's Day and Easter, too! Goodies for lot's of holidays, lol.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My spider web heart is stitching on leather. 

Great readings. I'm just blown away! I'm so happy scareme liked her goodies!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Scareme, hope you are feeling better! And what a amazing reap you got. Love the painting of the vintage post card, the skull and rose, well everything is great, beautifulnightmare did so good!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Scareme, glad you are up and around. I hope you continue to feel better. I know so many people who have been down with the nasty stomach stuff, flu, or bronchitis and all of these things have really knocked people for a loop and kept them down for a long time. We have a local restaurant that is closed because most of the staff came down with that same stomach stuff that the cruise ship had trouble with. Our county has also had a lot of flu and a virus call sheigeilla that has been really bad since before Thanksgiving. I hate to be out and about much.

Scareme you got some great things in your Reap. I love the skull, too. It is so regal looking displayed like that. And to find out that beautifulnightmare made it, makes it even more special. Excellent job!

The witch is also perfect. How wonderful that she has on green, too. What are Halloween tally cards? I am not familiar with them.

It is so great that this Secret Reap has something for you to enjoy year round!!!!

Feel better soon, Scareme.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice reap there Scareme. Hope you feel better. 
SO do you plan to use OldManBakes technique on any of those dolls & put them in a jar? I know I would. LOL


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Whats the OldManBakes technique? Is there a link to it and is it really creepy?


Bethany said:


> Nice reap there Scareme. Hope you feel better.
> SO do you plan to use OldManBakes technique on any of those dolls & put them in a jar? I know I would. LOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Whats the OldManBakes technique? Is there a link to it and is it really creepy?


http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/125423-how-get-baby-jar.html

Here it is. I don't think he expected it to be as popular as it got! It's very popular on Pinterest!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I know right!!!! Of course they denied it! 



im the goddess said:


> That sucks Nowhining. That sounds too similar to what would happen around here with my boys. I feel your pain.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

okay. I am disappointed that there wont be mail tomorrow. How are we going to get our Winter Reaper fix?


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Package is on the move again----no USPS today, but maybe tomorrow or the next day????????????? Whoot Whoot!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so dose ups still work on this holiday ? hummm


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

scareme said:


> And then I received my main package. My reaper is beautifulnightmare, and she was so very good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





scareme said:


> This is beautiful. She paper mached the skull herself. I am honored you sent it to me. I love how you chose to display it. I'll keep it by my bedside until Halloween. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great reap Scareme. Nowhining, you made some really nice crafts and paintings. I like it all.



printersdevil said:


> Scareme, glad you are up and around. I hope you continue to feel better. I know so many people who have been down with the nasty stomach stuff, flu, or bronchitis and all of these things have really knocked people for a loop and kept them down for a long time. We have a local restaurant that is closed because most of the staff came down with that same stomach stuff that the cruise ship had trouble with. Our county has also had a lot of flu and a virus call sheigeilla that has been really bad since before Thanksgiving. I hate to be out and about much.


 Oh takecare of yourself. That sounds scary.



NOWHINING said:


> I know right!!!! Of course they denied it!


 Yep, just like around here. Only, my boys would sling each other under the bus and swear the other did it. It's funny with the one away at college. Yesterday, I was telling the younger one to find all my missing spoons, and he said they are all in Geoff's room. LOL

Well off to work for me. Have a great day all.


----------



## bellas reaper (Feb 3, 2014)

What is lime green and has some sparkle an shine?

It is a special item for Spooky Bella977, my special victim! 

It is coming this week, Spooky Bella.

Hope everything is better for you now.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to lots of pics coming up of reapes


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Bought my daughter a deep fryer on Amazon she received it today.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I had to go out (bad idea, roads were terrifying) and I saw the UPS truck out and about...so maybe some people will get reaps? (unless the weather stops them...)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

WitchyKittty, I am so sorry that you still have such horrible weather. I know we sound like wimps here in Texas. We have had more of this this year than usual. Ours is usually ICE not snow and we are not geared for either. It really shuts us down. But, then it disappears and we go back to warm. Week before last we had single digit nights and low teen days and now it is shortsleeve weather. But, who knows, it could be back frigid next week again. 

I am thinking about all of you!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dang you guys stay safe getting hit with more ice and snow. Glad we just have wind and rain .


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

scareme said:


> This is beautiful. She paper mached the skull herself. I am honored you sent it to me. I love how you chose to display it. I'll keep it by my bedside until Halloween. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scareme I Love that paper mache skull and rose. It looks beautiful on that black stand. Beautiful reaping!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Teaser for you Victim. It will be at your door very soon


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh I hope we get some pics of reaps whoot


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Since hubby and I didn't get to celebrate Valentine's Day on Friday, we went home for the weekend and basically just loafed. I did dig through my supplies to finish a couple of reaper gifts but still more to complete. Have some better pics of my reaping but internet is really sporadic today and it seems to go off before I can get them uploaded. I'll try again this evening.

Thrift store time again Wednesday so I may find a few last minute items for my victim as I'll have to wait for hubby's payday to send the box(es) out.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Dear Victim I hope you like what I made you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Dear Victim I hope you like what I made you
> 
> View attachment 191832


I know what this is and if they do not like it they can send it my way


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I will love it and hug it and squeeze it and name it George..................


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

MummyOf5 said:


> I will love it and hug it and squeeze it and name it George..................


Georgette would probably work better.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethany said:


> Dear Victim I hope you like what I made you
> 
> View attachment 191832


Hmmm what the heck is that?


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I wanted to take the time out to thank my REAPER for the most awesome box of goodies! I can't tell you how much I appreciate your thoughtfulness!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

mb24 said:


> I wanted to take the time out to thank my REAPER for the most awesome box of goodies! I can't tell you how much I appreciate your thoughtfulness!


A box full of neat vintage Halloween and Valentine's Day items...and, of course, Snoopy/Peanuts stuff is awesome! Great reap!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethany said:


> Constant Comment is my favorite tea. I think I may just have to go have a cup!!


In case you guys were still wondering this is Bethanys tea. I'm going to try it now Bethany  thanks to Reaper Goddess Saki


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Teaser for you Victim. It will be at your door very soon


that must be for me...oh, I'm not in this one!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kelloween said:


> booswife02 said:
> 
> 
> > Teaser for you Victim. It will be at your door very soon
> ...


Ahhh.. Kelloween when you see it if you still like it I'll make you one


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

mb24 - You hit the jackpot with the vintage items. I just love the winking jack-o-lantern and all the other fun stuff!

Kelloween, did you get a little too caught up in all this? haha.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

mb24 said:


> I wanted to take the time out to thank my REAPER for the most awesome box of goodies! I can't tell you how much I appreciate your thoughtfulness!


I love how the vintage Valentine things match your avatar. You have so many nice vintage things. I love collecting vintage holiday decorations too. You and your reaper have great taste.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mb24 said:


> I wanted to take the time out to thank my REAPER for the most awesome box of goodies! I can't tell you how much I appreciate your thoughtfulness!


great reap you got there


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> mb24 - You hit the jackpot with the vintage items. I just love the winking jack-o-lantern and all the other fun stuff!
> 
> Kelloween, did you get a little too caught up in all this? haha.


just a little! I have been watching, I just couldn't get into the last few, but I love to see what everyone gets and makes!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> just a little! I have been watching, I just couldn't get into the last few, but I love to see what everyone gets and makes!


You have been missed for sure


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

anything today? I am waiting to see pictures.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

mb24 posted her Reap on the previous page. she got some awesome vintage things.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I posted another teaser picture for my victim.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Love the vintage valentines!

Can't wait to see who's lucky to be next!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm the goddess, that is a very cool picture.
witchykitty, we got lots of the stuff last night. I had to sweep my car off, then put on my four wheel drive to get out of the drive way for work. this is enough.
scareme, you did get a nice reap. and yes, that one doll appears to be vintage. are there any markings on it? you could maybe google them. I think all the dolls are lovely. just think, someday they would be vintage too. I like the lady pic painted. I guess I don't know what a tally card is? and that skull is fabulous. I hope you feel better soon too.
beautifulnightmare, I thought that looked like leather. that is a nice item. it must of been a lot of work. I bet it's even lovelier in person.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice teaser boosewife. I like it the way it is.
Bethany, no, no I don't know what it is. since you ask, what is it?
mb24, I LOVE your winking pumpkin. to cute. and the pumpkin rattles. and I think those real small orange trinkets are vintage.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have to say, my Reaper has awesome taste!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

mb24 said:


> I have to say, my Reaper has awesome taste!


Yes they do. I wonder where they got the Halloween Rosbro candy holders.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

mb24 awesome reap. I wish I could see the cards better. I just love vintage cards and those look adorable. Great pics reaper!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

mb24 said:


> I have to say, my Reaper has awesome taste!


Thank you so much! 

hallorenescene, the small orange trinkets are vintage Rosbro figurines. The orange pumpkin "things" (haha) are small scalloped cups that I painted with funny faces since mb24 mentioned that she likes silly faced JOLs.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> In case you guys were still wondering this is Bethanys tea. I'm going to try it now Bethany  thanks to Reaper Goddess Saki


how was the tea? I will have to try it LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Now hope we get lots of pics today whoot


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

It was great Saki, im terrible about trying new ones so it was cool that you sent me a bunch of different ones. I always buy the same ole same ole. It was different but I liked it. I normally don't like anything flavored or spicey. I don't even like cider and things like that, it smells great I just don't care for it. This was good! Good one Bethany


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

been drinking it since I was a kid. I can usually get 2 - 3 cups out of one bag.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok tried the tea it is pretty good. I usualy drink chamomile but now could switch between these


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Never know what you're gonna learn in our little community hu...it's not always about Halloween


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Headed to a super cool Victim but still not the main box. Couple more days for the other box victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

someone get reaped LOL we are having pic with drawls LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Headed to a super cool Victim but still not the main box. Couple more days for the other box victim.


I tell you what the clowns on there are creepy that is for sure . 
great job

note to self make sure to check words on phone before hitting send


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I knows I have learned a lot from all the awesome HF members. And y'all have restored my faith in humanity! Everyone on this forum is so nice,
Willing to listen, and answer questions too. People in general are just so rude nowadays.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

USPS says Out For Delivery--whoot whoot


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Get home from work already! forget about cooking dinner and open all those boxes and POST US SOME PICTURES! LOL


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Pictures???


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok today I recived Box 2 of 2 LOL no clue where box 1 is lol but i was REAPED by Nowhinining Thank you so much  

ok to start off 








and i had a helper 









first i opend this great heart that had some choc skull and a choc brain









next was this great box love it 


















also got some yummy Cappuccino , some mardia grads bead neckless and a mask  
and this metal heart thing LOL not sure what it is will need a little help on that one Nowhinining .. 


















thank you for the items made my day for sure


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe little glass candle holders go in it?


I love the box!!! How wonderful. Chocolate brain and skulls. Sounds yummy!

Isn't it amazing that boxes shipped together rarely arrive together. But, now you get to enjoy this part and anticipate the rest! Best of both worlds.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Maybe little glass candle holders go in it?
> 
> 
> I love the box!!! How wonderful. Chocolate brain and skulls. Sounds yummy!
> ...


haha i agree it will be something more to look forward to hehe and i can drink my cappachino while i wait hehe


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Still having internet issues so before it goes off again, I just wanted to say that I will be picking up a package at the PO tomorrow!  Keeping my fingers crossed that internet problems will be fixed by the time I get back tomorrow and I can get pictures uploaded.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

hyia Halloweenie peeps gotten the chance to come out of the darkness (and away from homework and work) and get caught up on all the wicked looking teaser pic!!!!!!!!!!! keep em coming and hope everyone enjoyed valentines and staying warm/cool depending on where ya at lol


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh what lovelies you got there saki! I hope box 1 makes it to you soon! Bummer!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah I agree saki hope yer other box gets to ya!!!! BTW A CERTAIN VITCIM BOX SHALL BE MAILED OFF TOMORROW MUWHAHAHAHAH (pardon me for being late due to weather crappy and work is killing me and I can never get a break)


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

spookyone said:


> yeah I agree saki hope yer other box gets to ya!!!! BTW A CERTAIN VITCIM BOX SHALL BE MAILED OFF TOMORROW MUWHAHAHAHAH (pardon me for being late due to weather crappy and work is killing me and I can never get a break)


LOL If you're late, I am in BIG trouble!!!  Shipping deadline is 4 days away.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Saki.girl, awesome box - love the cemetary picture! And of course we all know that you can never have enough brains...............especially when they're chocolate  Great reap and can't wait to see box one!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

My victim's box will go out either tomorrow or Thursday at the latest!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

bellas reaper thank you for the teaser messages!!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Jules17 said:


> My victim's box will go out either tomorrow or Thursday at the latest!


Rub it in that some of us are slacking.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Saki.Girl. I shall give you a hint..... You can put wine bottles in it


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

This is my first reaping, and I do hope my victim enjoys their box of goodies, for it is being shipped out tomorrow.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

OK, so I drinking cough syrup like Coke, and it makes me really loopy. So I saw this picture and said, "Where in the heck did Saki's reaper get that black fox fur that they sent her. They must have picked it up at a thrift store." And my daughter points out, "Mom, that's her dog. That's enough cough syrup for you today. lol I would have figured it out eventually. Maybe tomorrow. 

Great looking reap there. I can't believe there is another box coming. Maybe the fox stole is in that one.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> The witch is also perfect. How wonderful that she has on green, too. What are Halloween tally cards? I am not familiar with them.





hallorenescene;1590681 I like the lady pic painted. I guess I don't know what a tally card is? [/QUOTE said:


> Tally card are used to keep score in bridge or euchre. I started collecting them because I couldn't afford vintage Halloween postcards. I try to collect cards with black cats.
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/scaremeok/tally-cards/


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation on the tally cards,


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> OK, so I drinking cough syrup like Coke, and it makes me really loopy. So I saw this picture and said, "Where in the heck did Saki's reaper get that black fox fur that they sent her. They must have picked it up at a thrift store." And my daughter points out, "Mom, that's her dog. That's enough cough syrup for you today. lol I would have figured it out eventually. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Great looking reap there. I can't believe there is another box coming. Maybe the fox stole is in that one.


Omg ok it 4:30 am on way to work now mind you I am not a morning person I car pool with hubby and usually sleep on way in or am not talking so I read this and I bust up laughing I mean tears are rolling .My husband looks at me and says wtf you ok. You made my morning lol


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Omg ok it 4:30 am on way to work now mind you I am not a morning person


 4:30? OMG that sucks. Funny about the dog though.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> 4:30? OMG that sucks. Funny about the dog though.


LOL that is my normal get up time but this week been getting up at 3:30 doing a hr ot in mornings LOL 
I don't care what anyone says 3:30 am is just damn early LOL


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

scareme, that black fur comment made me spit my coffee out! needed a good laugh! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hahaha.... Beautiful black fox fur Saki!!!! 

I love the box with the graveyard scene on it! Looks great. Cant wait to see box 1!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just wanted to say my package has been picked up but haven't had a chance to open it. My dad had a heart attack this morning and headed back to hospital. 

Thank you gatorgirl35, trying to imagine the goodies inside.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Just wanted to say my package has been picked up but haven't had a chance to open it. My dad had a heart attack this morning and headed back to hospital.
> 
> Thank you gatorgirl35, trying to imagine the goodies inside.


Lizzy so sorry!! Thinking of you and your family. <3


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, Lizzy, so sorry about your dad!! I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lizzy, Oh my gosh! Really sorry to hear that about your dad. Keeping you and your family in our thoughts!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lizzy, my thoughts are with you and your family!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that was funny. Silly me, for some reason I thought it was a cat.... DUHHHH


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> Just wanted to say my package has been picked up but haven't had a chance to open it. My dad had a heart attack this morning and headed back to hospital.
> 
> Thank you gatorgirl35, trying to imagine the goodies inside.


hugs, prayers and slobbers!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lizzy, I am so sorry to hear about your dad. Prayers are with you and the family. I know that your Reaper box will give you some much need downtime and enjoyment when you are able to get to it.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> Just wanted to say my package has been picked up but haven't had a chance to open it. My dad had a heart attack this morning and headed back to hospital.
> 
> Thank you gatorgirl35, trying to imagine the goodies inside.


So sorry to hear about your Father. My prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lizy I am sorry I hope all works out ok. Big hugs


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry ot hear that lizzie 


on another note how would my victim like receiving cash for the remainder of your gift???


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Jubbag12 said:


> Sorry ot hear that lizzie
> 
> 
> on another note how would my victim like receiving cash for the remainder of your gift???


...hmmm...how much cash are we talking here???


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It seems like a lot of my fellow reapers are having a rough time right now.  I feel the need to send more {{hugs}} to everyone! {[HUGS}}!!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sending you lots of hugs Lizzy!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I got reaped or teased today. There wasn't a note attached, so I'm not sure which, but they are great gifts either way.  Thank you to my reaper, whoever you are. This was a great way to come home from work. I love the book, and can't wait to watch the movie. The Sam character's look and style is awesome, but I have never actually seen the film, so this will be a real treat for me. Thank you, again.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

pumpkinking30 said:


> I got reaped or teased today. There wasn't a note attached, so I'm not sure which, but they are great gifts either way.  Thank you to my reaper, whoever you are. This was a great way to come home from work. I love the book, and can't wait to watch the movie. The Sam character's look and style is awesome, but I have never actually seen the film, so this will be a real treat for me. Thank you, again.
> View attachment 191928


I'm a book girl. That book is beautiful! And you will love the movie


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Just peeking in....looking for pics. So sorry I didn't jump in this one. Will definitely be in the next one!

Sending good thoughts to Lizzy.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pumpkinking30 said:


> I got reaped or teased today. There wasn't a note attached, so I'm not sure which, but they are great gifts either way.  Thank you to my reaper, whoever you are. This was a great way to come home from work. I love the book, and can't wait to watch the movie. The Sam character's look and style is awesome, but I have never actually seen the film, so this will be a real treat for me. Thank you, again.
> View attachment 191928


That book looks awesome!!!!! Love it! I have never seen that movie, but so many people seem to love that little Sam guy, lol.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

That's terrible news lizzy. I'm sorry. I hope he's okay. You guys are having a string of scrappy luck! Lets hope for spring to get here soon. New beginnings. No more snow, sickness, lost or sick loved ones!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

2nd that, booswife02!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok box 1 of two arrived today For more Reaping whoot 

first i open this great smelling candle 










this great little skull towel









this great coffie mug


















this pumpkin that had a cool ring and skull 


















this cool bottle with cool charm 









and this great container with tea in it. 









thank you Nowhining for all the great gifts


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

ive spent only bout half got a few things, so id be like 10 cna i get input on some people, cash? no? Chocolate?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Hope your Dad is ok Lizzy!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Jubbag12 said:


> ive spent only bout half got a few things, so id be like 10 cna i get input on some people, cash? no? Chocolate?


I vote chocolate unless there is something else on my victim's list.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

pumpkinking30 said:


> I got reaped or teased today. There wasn't a note attached, so I'm not sure which, but they are great gifts either way.  Thank you to my reaper, whoever you are.


Yes nice gifts for the King, Although from the wife and package receiver end that was pretty sneaky to send it this way. I asked him when talking to him on his way home what did you order from Amazon....He just kept repeating the question since he didn't know what I was talking about. I just assumed it was something he had ordered since packages come with books for school and things like that I didn't even think it could be a reaping.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

lizzy so sorry to hear about your dad, my thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok box 1 of two arrived today For more Reaping whoot
> 
> first i open this great smelling candle
> 
> ...


That's some cool stuff! I LOVE the bottle with the beautiful heart charm on it. So pretty. The candies inside of it are one of my favorites, if they are what I think they are. Cherry hearts made with real juice in assorted flavors? Mmmmmmm! Love those.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Jubbag12 said:


> ive spent only bout half got a few things, so id be like 10 cna i get input on some people, cash? no? Chocolate?


Hmmm...well, if it's not a million dollars cash, lol, then I suppose some sort of fun, cool or fancy chocolate could work. It depends on your victim and if they even like chocolate, though. Do you have a Dollar Tree near you? If in doubt, you could always stop in there and find $10 worth of fun things that are items your victim could use for Halloween or make into things for Halloween. It's hard to say not knowing who your victim is or their likes...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Also remember that if you have crafted of made items what you paid for them is not an estimate of the art created. What about ordering something from Amazon and having it delivered to the vic. Choc is always good for me. Maybe an Amazon Gift Card or one from Dollar Tree (if there is one in their town). LOts of Valentine stuff still around here. Do something that features the love theme to go with what you have. Give it a twisted flair of spookiness would be even better. Oh, the possibilities.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the kind words and thoughts. Dad was scheduled for catheterization tomorrow because they had given him so much blood thinner this morning to dissolve a clot. They transferred him to a bigger hospital and he started having pressure so they gave him the choice of having the cath this evening saying that it would be high risk. We got there as the Doctor was talking to Mom and he said Dad had one 95% blockage and one 60% and they inserted stints in both. His main artery is 30% blocked and will have to keep watch on it in the future as the only option for it is open-heart surgery. Now comes the hard part of telling my grandma tomorrow. Dad didn't want us to tell her until we knew something definite so I had to try and maintain my composure today when I took her to her Dr.'s appointment. 

I didn't any more than get through the door than my mother-in-law asked me if I was going to open my package, saying that she had been tempted to do it all evening. So I did and I am so impressed with my goodies!  Camera is dead so no pictures yet.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

jubbage12, personally think a gift of some sort is better, a thrift store find, or candy,, or even a gift card to a store that some one could use to make Halloween items with,,, that goes along with their wish list, but that is my opinion,,,,


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

We can wait for pics Lizzy. I can sympathize with your situation. My dad had similar about a year ago.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

lizzy, I am glad they got the stents in. They do wonders. We are all with you as you go through this tough time. 

Yea, we have pictures coming from a Reap for sure!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I need a box and my victims package will be going out this week


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah! I don't have to work tomorrow so I'll have more time to finish up my Reaper package! 
Happy Dance!!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Jubbag12, as my son would say, cash is always good. But it's up to you. 

Saki, lovely gifts there, but I didn't see a black fox fur. Just a minute, let me take some cough syrup and look again, Maybe I'll see one next time I look. 

lizzy, glad to hear your Dad is doing better. And your mother-in-law is a saint. If I had been there, when you got home you would have found the box retaped, and a big, I know something you don't know, smile on my face.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lizzy, very happy to hear about your dad doing better now. 

Going to bed now...can't wait to see if there will be more pictures tomorrow!! Night y'all!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, I like the labels you put on. I would be gioing...how do I save the labels.
saki, I love the eerie box, nice no whining..
scareme, tally cards are gorgeous.
lizzy, that's tough. hugs and good vibes your way.
pumpkinking, I'm a book person too. I would love that book. I think the sam is cool looking, but I'm not into those scary movies. glad you like it though.
saki, some more nice gifts. I like the potion bottles, and even though I don't drink coffee, I love the pattern on the mug.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> Thanks so much for all the kind words and thoughts. Dad was scheduled for catheterization tomorrow because they had given him so much blood thinner this morning to dissolve a clot. They transferred him to a bigger hospital and he started having pressure so they gave him the choice of having the cath this evening saying that it would be high risk. We got there as the Doctor was talking to Mom and he said Dad had one 95% blockage and one 60% and they inserted stints in both. His main artery is 30% blocked and will have to keep watch on it in the future as the only option for it is open-heart surgery. Now comes the hard part of telling my grandma tomorrow. Dad didn't want us to tell her until we knew something definite so I had to try and maintain my composure today when I took her to her Dr.'s appointment.
> 
> I didn't any more than get through the door than my mother-in-law asked me if I was going to open my package, saying that she had been tempted to do it all evening. So I did and I am so impressed with my goodies!  Camera is dead so no pictures yet.


I will keep your Dad and your family in my prayers. I'm glad he is hanging in there.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Saki and PumpkinKing nice goodies! Nowhining did a lovely job! I think the pumpkin is a cool  idea. and how sneaking pumpkinqueen!!!!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Pumkinking, great reap with the book! Nowhining I love the cup & saucer and the skelly bottle with tea is awesome  Lizzie sending good vibes up your way for you and your dad today! As everyone has said, there is so much more they can do now-a-days for heart conditions that even just 10 years ago!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

More great reaps. The more I see, the more unsure I am of what I'm sending.  Hope my Victim likes it.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Seriously Bethany (hehe)???????????? You know its awesome  I think there's something "fishy" going on----OOPS---hope I didn't give anything away


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok I have to say thank you to Nowhining for the tea OMG I have always wanted to beable to drink green tea and just did not like the taste until now this stuff is amazing thank you so much I will be making sure I have this always


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I was teased a few days ago. Ive been out of town so I didn't get a chance to take a picture yet. I will try today. What I got was super cool. I love it. Thanks reaper.  Sorry you haven't heard from me!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok box 1 of two arrived today For more Reaping whoot
> 
> first i open this great smelling candle
> 
> ...


 Cool stuff. I like the cup and saucer.



lizzyborden said:


> Thanks so much for all the kind words and thoughts. Dad was scheduled for catheterization tomorrow because they had given him so much blood thinner this morning to dissolve a clot. They transferred him to a bigger hospital and he started having pressure so they gave him the choice of having the cath this evening saying that it would be high risk. We got there as the Doctor was talking to Mom and he said Dad had one 95% blockage and one 60% and they inserted stints in both. His main artery is 30% blocked and will have to keep watch on it in the future as the only option for it is open-heart surgery. Now comes the hard part of telling my grandma tomorrow. Dad didn't want us to tell her until we knew something definite so I had to try and maintain my composure today when I took her to her Dr.'s appointment.
> 
> I didn't any more than get through the door than my mother-in-law asked me if I was going to open my package, saying that she had been tempted to do it all evening. So I did and I am so impressed with my goodies!  Camera is dead so no pictures yet.


 Lizzy, I hope your Dad is doing better. Take care of yourself.



Jubbag12 said:


> ive spent only bout half got a few things, so id be like 10 cna i get input on some people, cash? no? Chocolate?


 I'm with the group that says gift. If the person likes potion bottles, that would be easy to add some unique bottles from thrift stores. Or, if they craft, some craft items. If they took part in the card exchanges, then some card stock. There are so many possibilities. Baking supplies, black craft paint. Oh, I'm just brain storming now. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The gift pumpkin king 30 got was a teaser gift!! And what a amazing teaser it is!! The book is simply gorgeous!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I had someone do a research paper on vampires back in the early 80s. Way, way before the current cutsey vampire trends. We had read Stoker's _Dracula_ and she was fascinated. She had magazine articles and journals and searched for a book. I found a way cool one and bought it and donated it to the library so she had several book sources. It was really fascinating.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lizzy, I am sorry to hear about your dad but glad that he is doing better after the stints were put in. My father has heart disease and has been in the same boat as your dad. It's scary watching a parent go through a medical emergency, but most people who get treated quickly after a heart attack go on to live long, fulfilling lives. Have faith that your dad is going to be okay even if surgery is necessary in the future.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery and for your dad to feel like his "old self" as soon as possible.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have been reaped!! Have not opened the box yet. I will take it down to our "haunt" (AKA my daughter's house) and enlist the help of Miss Piggy in opening it.


Pictures to come


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

OK here goes guys! First of all, my reaper was the awesome LadySherry, and boy did she send me a box of goodies  The ouside of the box had some cute lacey hearts on it, but lest we forget what site we are on it also said Happy Halloween As all of you know, we are doing Classic Monsters this year (still needing some help on a catchy name for our walk BTW) and the mummy will be one of them. I was blown away when I opened the box and got not one, but 2 "stone" tablets with hierogliphics on them---AWESOME! Then there were 2 grow monsters (going to have to give those to my grandaughter or I'll hear about it till next Halloween) two owls and some cool zombie caution tape. Another favorite of mine is the skelleton flamingo---these are mandatory if you live in Florida and I didn't have one yet----LadySherry, you saved my bacon on that one. And speaking of bacon, just in case any of you all are still drinking cough syrup while checking out this picture thread, yes, there is a pig in my pictures and no LadySherry didnt send her in the box  Now, lets move onto the "Moss Man"--how cool is that??? I know--right? Lastly, there were some wonderful mini skulls and a dish to display them in, a great tea light holder, and a heart pen (another one I think the grandaughter is going to want ) LadySherry, you have definately outdone yourself! All I can say isThank you, Thank you, Thank you


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

This is the box as it arrived and after we started to open it.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Moss Man and some of the many goodies!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

and more goodies............................


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

And even more goodies.............................. its like goodie mania out there


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

I know you're thinking there's even more, but yes, there is  LadySherry , you are awesome!!! Thank You!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> I know you're thinking there's even more, but yes, there is  LadySherry , you are awesome!!! Thank You!
> 
> View attachment 191960


You got Owls!!!!!!!! I love owls, lol. Great reap!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome score there gatorgirl. Are you doing an Egyptian theme? I love it. LadySherry, you did a great job. Man, I really have to lay off the cough syrup. I thought I saw a pig in those pictures.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great reap lady sherry you rocked this 
I love the moss man I am so going to stell this idea and make a cement face and do moss to put out side  

Scarme lol you crack me up 
Now your reaper so should send you a pig and a fox lol lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, great haul, gatorgirl35, love the hyrogrifics, but then, I am a Egyptian nut!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great job, LadySherry. I especially like the moss head, the tray with skulls, the Eqyptian stones, the skelemingo, and the owls. Oh, and the pig is awfully cute.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Got an album done and here is the link http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=9264

And now a few pics from the album







Huge box







Monkey Valentine bag







Purple Mardi Gras Bag







And the most awesome thing in the box!
All these wonderful things came from Scareme! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Ooooo. I like all the spiders you got, but especially the ones with skulls! Love the cupcake stand too. Lots of nice things!! Great job, Scareme.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mummy05 great reap scareme you did a great job


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Bethany said:


> LOL If you're late, I am in BIG trouble!!!  Shipping deadline is 4 days away.


Lol and i thought i was in trouble!!!!! I wanted to mail it out in time for valentine day but wit the weather at the time was crappy soooo i happy i gotten it out when i did now the waiting game begins


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

She did such an awesome job that now I feel like my Victim needs more stuff in their box before I send it out


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

witchykitty said:


> it seems like a lot of my fellow reapers are having a rough time right now.  i feel the need to send more {{hugs}} to everyone! {[hugs}}!!!!!!!!


hugs r always good!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lots of cool stuff in your reap, Mummy05! Love the cupcake stand!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok I have to say thank you to Nowhining for the tea OMG I have always wanted to beable to drink green tea and just did not like the taste until now this stuff is amazing thank you so much I will be making sure I have this always


Ummmmmmm that looks familiar... oooohhhhhh i know why.... i got nowhining started on it duhhh heheheh


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I really hope you like your gifts.



Saki.Girl said:


> ok box 1 of two arrived today For more Reaping whoot
> 
> first i open this great smelling candle
> 
> ...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great Reaps yet again!! great ideas too!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you forgot to put the whole thing together silly.


NOWHINING said:


> I really hope you like your gifts.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm glad you liked it Mummyof5. I'm sorry it didn't get there before Valentines. At least you have the Mardi Gras things in time. If I hadn't gotten sick it would have gotten there in time. I'm glad the vase with the rosettas didn't break. I hate shipping anything glass. It was fun finding things for you. You were a great person to reap.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG gatorgirl you got some awesome things. Love the hieroglyphics! The owl is pretty cute and Moss Man made me laugh. How creative you are Lady Sherry. What a wonderful Reap.

Gatorgirl that little pot bellied pig is darling! What is his/her name?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love all your gifts, Mummy, that cupcake holder is so cool I never have seen one of those before, the boo garland is wonderful too, so many great valentine's and Mardi Gras things too, scareme did a fantastic job,!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice gifts saki.girl. I love the bottle with the pretty heart! The pumpkin made me laugh out loud. Nowhining you did a great job. Also loving the bottle and the skellies with the hearts. And jewelry...love it.

This is so much fun!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mummyof5 you got such an assortment of items! Love the real Mardi Gras things from Harrah's. How cool. Scareme you did a good job. I love the spider tray. Is that for cupcakes? Very nice and I love spiders---as long as they aren't real!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Scareme did an AWESOME job! I believe the cupcake stand came from Grandinroad, very cool. Scareme, it doesn't matter that it missed Valentines Day cuz I still have valentines stuff up lol! I pretty much decorate for one holiday and then just switch it out when the next one comes along, although there's usually not so much out unless it's Halloween or Christmas. Now I have stuff to put out for other holidays too


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mummy, I am ashamed to say that I still have some Christmas out, too! Valentines and there is always some Halloween things out around here. 

Not I have one of the bedrooms that I call my Witchy Room and it has some of my witches hanging on the curtain rods and walls.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

View attachment 191959
[/QUOTE]
This stone is actually your "normal" name in hieroglyphic. So glad you love everything. Now I have to go and make myself some. I noticed you said you wanted a moss skull and I happened to have the supplies so I just had to make you one. Enjoy


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> I really hope you like your gifts.


yes i did like the great reaper gifts they were great  box one and two items


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great reaps everyone love seeing all the creativity


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

SCAREME did a great job reaping Mummy! I love all the spiders and those paper fan things so cool! 

I had a good scare today, as I was loading up the littlest monster in the van to go pickup her sister from Pre-K the USPS truck stopped right in front of my driveway! I slowed down and took my time snapping her into her carseat, just to watch him walk over to my neighbor's house! Sigh! But it sure was thrilling! Oh reaper! This suspense is awesome! I know you are going to get me good, and the waiting just makes that box all the more worth it!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

spookyone said:


> Saki.Girl said:
> 
> 
> > ok I have to say thank you to Nowhining for the tea OMG I have always wanted to beable to drink green tea and just did not like the taste until now this stuff is amazing thank you so much I will be making sure I have this always
> ...


Mmmm... I want to try that! Is it cold or hot?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok box 1 of two arrived today For more Reaping whoot
> 
> first i open this great smelling candle
> 
> ...


Love that harloquin pattern on the coffee cup. Cool.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Jubbag12 said:


> ive spent only bout half got a few things, so id be like 10 cna i get input on some people, cash? no? Chocolate?


I already know who my reaper is so if you want me to help, message me your victims name. I'll go over their likes and give you some good cheap ideas. 
Personally I would like a Michaels gift card over cash. It's not about the cash. 
Or maybe candles. Black and red candles?


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

great now where to get a giftcard to...


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

pumpkinking30 said:


> I got reaped or teased today. There wasn't a note attached, so I'm not sure which, but they are great gifts either way.  Thank you to my reaper, whoever you are. This was a great way to come home from work. I love the book, and can't wait to watch the movie. The Sam character's look and style is awesome, but I have never actually seen the film, so this will be a real treat for me. Thank you, again.
> View attachment 191928


Just wanted to send an updated thank you to my reaper for the great teaser gifts. I love them, and can't wait for the weekend to explore them both in depth. They would have been a great reaper on their own, but my great reaper is definitely going above and beyond with more to come. 

PS - At first I didn't see your note, reaper, but it was inside of the book. lol. Then I got your message through bethene. Can't wait to see the reap. If this is any indication, it will be awesome.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey guys, I know with this many in the Reaps it is hard to keep track of everyone for bethene. Also, not everyone posts all the time---especially at this time of the year. Why don't we help bethene out and shout out if we have NOT mailed yet. That will let her get an easy tally of where we are and we will all see how many more wonderful Reaps we still have left to see.


If I have kept count right we have about 18 that have been Reaped. So there are quite a few left I think.

I know that I am one who has NOT mailed yet. It is close, very close and will go out on time Priority Mail to my wonderful victim. If you have mailed and it has not been received be sure to let us know, too.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Mummy, I am ashamed to say that I still have some Christmas out, too! Valentines and there is always some Halloween things out around here.
> 
> Not I have one of the bedrooms that I call my Witchy Room and it has some of my witches hanging on the curtain rods and walls.


I've got my christmas packed up but it's still waiting to go into storage lol. 

I'm one of the ones that still needs to mail out but I will get it there no later than Saturday morning


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Great reaps everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Mmmm... I want to try that! Is it cold or hot?


here is funny i had it both ways first cup hot then 2 cup meetings when i got back to it was cool and it was good both ways i will have to try it on ice


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I do love hot tea, but have not tried the green tea hot. I drink iced tea year round daily.

The Lipton Green Tea is sold in bottles too. I tried the regular and didn't like it. Then someone convinced me to try the Lipton Diet Green Tea in the bottles and I love it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am so excited for the last box to get to my victim There is something in there that i am so excited for her to see ok sevaerl things but this one item expecialy  
i will not tell you what day it will arrive to keep the surprize of that


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Jubbag12 said:


> great now where to get a giftcard to...


Be careful with the gift card idea, though...you have to make sure your victim actually has the store around them that you buy a gift card from. Some sort of gift seems like it would be better, in my opinion, unless you know, for sure, of a store your victim really likes to shop at. Like booswife said, we can help you with ideas if you need help!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Can always order from Amazon or even a card from there if you want to do a card. It can be used by anyone and shipped. We will gladly help you in anyway if you reach out by PM to some of us.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

As far as packages to ship out the king and I need to get ours out we're hoping to get to the post office early Saturday morning. We only have one car at the moment as the king was in a wreck at the end of January (he did not get hurt just the car), his is being repaired but I usually run our packages during the week but since he takes the car to work that can't be done. We will post when they actually go out and promise our victims will be happy. sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> i am so excited for the last box to get to my victim There is something in there that i am so excited for her to see ok sevaerl things but this one item expecialy
> i will not tell you what day it will arrive to keep the surprize of that


My Dear Reaper you're killin me!! Haha....


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok, it is officially Friday. And unless the post office lied to me (which anything is possible. I worked there for 10 years) my victim should be receiving their package today. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I still need to ship. Sorry. 
May not go until Monday


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> Mmmm... I want to try that! Is it cold or hot?


U can go either way but it is good i enjoy it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> My Dear Reaper you're killin me!! Haha....


Hehe soon my dear victim soon


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't wait to see fenixcelts victims goodies!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Next week should be lots of pics with so many packages been sent out whoot cant wait to see them all


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I was reaped by fenixcelt! I am so happy! Love everything! I'll post pictures as soon as my husband gets off the computer! 

Thanks so much fenixcelt!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I have been extremely busy the past several days and haven't had a chance to check the thread. Everyone has received such amazing things! You people on this forum are extremely talented, imaginative and generous! Way to go! 

Now, a personal note to my victim. Dearest Victim, just because you haven't seen my shadow (heard from me) lately doesn't mean I haven't been thinking of you and planning on the time when our paths shall cross once again! Oh no! Rest assured, you will get yours!!!!!!!!! Muahahhaahhaahhhh!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I dismantled an item that was to hold another item, only to have to put it back together because my box wouldn't fit everything anyway........ 
Now I feel I need to put more stuff in the box because there is room


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I was reaped by feniXcelt

When I first opened the box I saw this:


And I opened it, so funny! But also blew my mind what a small world we are both Woodbadgers and Buffalos too!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Then I got candy candy candy! Which I plan to share with my monsters when they get home from school and a black rose! Pretty!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I also got this Love Potion. I love the label:


And look a BOO-falo!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got this box of chocolates and this little skull bag 


And these patches:


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got this cool skull pillow which I'm going to put on my bed

And tea light cover


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

The entire haul! I love everything!!! Thanks again feniXcelt for spoiling me!


And the love potion is already on the mantel


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap! The love potion is beautiful, and the "boofalo" is so cute!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

sorry my pictures are spread apart and so big, I had to post them from my phone. 

and thanks again feniXcelt!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Is the potion filled with glitter, or painted that way?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Is the potion filled with glitter, or painted that way?


painted somehow on the inside


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Ummm heheh that skull wit pink bows looks reallly familiar.... heheh oohhh i know my mummy made me a srub shirt out of it for wrk .....ahhh nice haul there!!!!!! Enjoy seeing everyone goodies now waiting for mine to show


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

You are very welcome and yes I am a boofalo to. Woodbadge. The potion bottle was sprayed with spray adhesive then coated in glitter from the inside. Hope I encluded enough yummies for the kids


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

fenixcelt said:


> You are very welcome and yes I am a boofalo to. Woodbadge. The potion bottle was sprayed with spray adhesive then coated in glitter from the inside. Hope I encluded enough yummies for the kids


you did perfect. I have 4 kids and am babysitting 1 extra today. You sent 6 boxes so all the kids can have one and there will be one left for myself! lol I'm just a big kid !!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

what a great reap you got the potion bottle is so cool great job


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great reap. Is that potion label cloth?! How faboolus. And the Boofalo is cute! 

I am still filling the box. Will hopefully get it shipped out tomorrow on our way to donate blood.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

MummyOf5 said:


> Sorry it took so long to post pics!!!
> View attachment 190651
> 
> View attachment 190652
> ...


I just want to give propers, where propers are due. I bought that from Saki.Girl. Check out her esty site, it's fabulous. 
https://www.etsy.com/shop/sakigirlsrealm


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

scareme said:


> I just want to give propers, where propers are due. I bought that from Saki.Girl. Check out her esty site, it's fabulous.
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/sakigirlsrealm


That was sneaky of you. I saw the return address on the box they came in & it completely threw me off your trail


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> I just want to give propers, where propers are due. I bought that from Saki.Girl. Check out her esty site, it's fabulous.
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/sakigirlsrealm


your sweet thank you need to get my butt busy and create more goodies for it LOL 



MummyOf5 said:


> That was sneaky of you. I saw the return address on the box they came in & it completely threw me off your trail


ya I was like wow that was brilliant idea to do never thought about that LOL


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

You've neglected your etsy site because you've spent all of your time on me!! The beautuful things you made for me probably took all of your time!


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

The love potion label comes from having and embroidery machine at home. And beautiful, if you look at the teaser heart closely, that is embroidered on paper not leather


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

fenixcelt said:


> The love potion label comes from having and embroidery machine at home. And beautiful, if you look at the teaser heart closely, that is embroidered on paper not leather


that is very cool.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

MummyOf5 said:


> That was sneaky of you. I saw the return address on the box they came in & it completely threw me off your trail





Saki.Girl said:


> your sweet thank you need to get my butt busy and create more goodies for it LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ya I was like wow that was brilliant idea to do never thought about that LOL


In the past, people have always figured me because I'm the loudest mouth Okie that post's on here. So I had to come up with a way to throw people off my scent. And what better way than to give your business to someone here on the forum. Win/Win!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

No pics?? I'm having withdrawals. Somebody help me out here


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Reap! What a lovely Love Potion bottle. So, you both are Scouters---how cool. My son was an Eagle Scout and hubby was Asst. Scoutmaster for years and Scoutmaster for several. He was also a Woodbadger and both OA. Our son was one of the OA Native American dance team members. I have two of his bustles hanging in my house with a lot of his other attire. Love the BSA.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I too am a scouter and a mother of an eagle scout. We rock.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Before we moved I had all 5 kids in scouts (2 boy scouts and 3 girl scouts). Now the 3 still living at home are in 4-H.


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Great Reap! What a lovely Love Potion bottle. So, you both are Scouters---how cool. My son was an Eagle Scout and hubby was Asst. Scoutmaster for years and Scoutmaster for several. He was also a Woodbadger and both OA. Our son was one of the OA Native American dance team members. I have two of his bustles hanging in my house with a lot of his other attire. Love the BSA.


So we need to start a scout haunter board. Woodbadger, ex cub master. Ran day camp for 8 year work resident camp total of 5 among way to many other things. Thing this is my cue to start a new thread....


----------



## bellas reaper (Feb 3, 2014)

My dearest Bella, 
Soon, very soon. Your package is all ready to take flight tomorrow. Here is a little something for you to see while you wait, I do hope that everything is to your liking.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I love your gifts Sissy. They were great!



beautifulnightmare said:


> sorry my pictures are spread apart and so big, I had to post them from my phone.
> 
> and thanks again feniXcelt!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

it was still beautifully done.



fenixcelt said:


> The love potion label comes from having and embroidery machine at home. And beautiful, if you look at the teaser heart closely, that is embroidered on paper not leather


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I LOVE my Reaper!!! Love the message, can't wait to receive the package!!! Thank You!!!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Victim!

All Hallow's Eve is many moons away.
The veil between the living and dead is still very thick;
But sleep lightly, dear Victim...gather your resources...because for you...the Apocalypse is NOW!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Teasers to wake up to. What a great thing. I planned to sleep in this morning, but work up and just had to check to see if anyone had received their Reaper gifts and posted last night. LOL

My name is printersdevil and I has been 8 hours since I checked the Halloween Forum Reaper board.

I've got a little wrapping to do and then I will be shipping to a special victim who lives on the other end of the country from me. Hopefully the USPS will move quickly and get it to the victim quickly!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol, Printersdevil, I am the same way, I check the thread constantly!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

all boxed up and ready to go


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

beautiful, you got reaped well. that potion bottle is very pretty. and you have a couple of real cuties framed there. yeah, and you can share with the kids. pssst, keep your fave for you though.
I love the Mossman. that is very different. and the skulls are cool, and the flamingo I don't have but would love.
mummyof 5, nice reap. cute monkey. way cool haunted house sign. and who wouldn't love the cupcake stand. looks like your reaper took some time and made a lot of cute hand crafts.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Put a box in the mail!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Dear Victim,
Due to a bad choice in eateries last night,
I will not be shipping until monday morning.
I promise it will be worth the wait.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I has sad face  Dear victim i want to apologize in advance, the awesome things that I had put together for you initially had gotten broken, so I had to rush and put something else together for you.. I hope you like it. it is why it has taken so long to ship out. should be delivered by tuesday look for a brown truck.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> beautiful, you got reaped well. that potion bottle is very pretty. and you have a couple of real cuties framed there. yeah, and you can share with the kids. pssst, keep your fave for you though.
> I love the Mossman. that is very different. and the skulls are cool, and the flamingo I don't have but would love.
> mummyof 5, nice reap. cute monkey. way cool haunted house sign. and who wouldn't love the cupcake stand. looks like your reaper took some time and made a lot of cute hand crafts.


Thanks those cuties are my nieces!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Teasers to wake up to. What a great thing. I planned to sleep in this morning, but work up and just had to check to see if anyone had received their Reaper gifts and posted last night. LOL
> 
> My name is printersdevil and I has been 8 hours since I checked the Halloween Forum Reaper board.
> 
> I've got a little wrapping to do and then I will be shipping to a special victim who lives on the other end of the country from me. Hopefully the USPS will move quickly and get it to the victim quickly!


 Dang, leaves me out. I'm not that far from you. Just a bit north.



moonwitchkitty said:


> all boxed up and ready to go


 I read that to the tune of Dead Man's Party....All dressed up with nowhere to go.


----------



## grimghost (May 8, 2010)

I apologize to my reaper. I Just found out that I had a small package I did not know about. In it I found two lovely teaser letters (see attachments). They are spookly wonderful. Thank you very much. I can not wait to be fully "reaped"  

GrimGhost


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome teaser!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Will be shipping sometime this week. Shooting for monday or Tuesday. Sorry vic.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

One more teaser for my Victim........


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

grim ghost, those teaser letters are so very cool. just love them.
Bethany, I think that is a picture frame?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this thread should start to get really active whoot pics to come


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes Saki! Should be lots of boxes flying around out there right now


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so excited and can't wait. Then it will be time to sign up for the Mini Reaper!!! Yea, more fun.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I am so excited and can't wait. Then it will be time to sign up for the Mini Reaper!!! Yea, more fun.


i am so ready for the next one


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

That's pretty bad guys. This one isn't over and were excited about the next one. A day in the life of a Halloween Forum fiend. 

My victims box is due 10 days after I mailed it so around March 6th!!! Sorry victim. Somehow I think you won't mind since I sent pretty cool teasers if I do say so myself. Should get some teaser pics from my Vic soon though.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

grimghost said:


> View attachment 192121
> View attachment 192122
> 
> 
> ...


 Very cool teasers.



ScaredyKat said:


> Will be shipping sometime this week. Shooting for monday or Tuesday. Sorry vic.


 I don't mind.



Bethany said:


> One more teaser for my Victim........
> View attachment 192135


 I love the color



booswife02 said:


> That's pretty bad guys. This one isn't over and were excited about the next one. A day in the life of a Halloween Forum fiend.
> 
> My victims box is due 10 days after I mailed it so around March 6th!!! Sorry victim. Somehow I think you won't mind since I sent pretty cool teasers if I do say so myself. Should get some teaser pics from my Vic soon though.


 A teaser you say. Hope it comes to me.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Excited to see who is reaped next!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I added something extra I pulled together yesterday after I missed getting package shipped. Then today, I found a nice plastic box with a hinged lid that I picked up for some future use. I got home and realized that the things I made last night would really look nice in it. So, I had to paint it and add some customized touches to tie in with the other. Found some perfect tissue paper at Dollar General to use in the display of it! 

Now, I feel better about it not getting shipped yesterday. But, it is headed to my Vic tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pretty pattern printer


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pics today I can feel it


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

No pictures yet today, but I'm eagerly waiting to see if moonwitchkitty's victim posts pictures tomorrow once they receive their package! Love seeing what you reapers come up with!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Waiting for pictures


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Muwahahahhahhaah after being tourtued saturday from post office closing at noon and i dont get off work until one... i got a surprise!!!!!! Yaaaaaaaay everyone favorite word ...."I GOT REAPED"!!!!!!!!! Muwhahahhahahaah im giggly as a evil child up to no good heheh will post pic as soon as i can ;-)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pics come on pics having with drawls lol


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been Reaped!!!!!!Again!!!!
Hold on to your hats ladies and gents pics of Sakis latest treasures that she made special for me are up next!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful hand made soaps. Going to put them in a little silver dish in my bathroom.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My beautiful sleepy hollow book. I asked for one i could display. The one I have is just black. The cover is beautiful. The back has a graveyard scene on it and there are awesome color pics inside. It's just perfect Saki. Exactly what I wanted!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

This beautiful carved red rose heart shaped paper weight. Feels like a rock I believe its marble, I love it!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow! Wow! Wow! Wow! She repurposed this old kind of photo album into this amazing print of my very favorite poem of Poes! It is breathtaking. I just LOVE it! The details are beautiful.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lucky me! I can put it with my kitchen witch! Isn't it awesome!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

A beautiful 8x10 framed picture of Poe and his ravens. Just perfect for me!!!! So exciting!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry Printer  I know how much you love this next one. 
It's a tea box with a witches boot on top the boot has a beautiful owl cameo on the front 

I open it and ofcourse all sorts of different teas came spilling out. I'm going through them and at the bottom are homemade sugar cubes!!!!! I've got to be the luckiest victim on the planet for sure!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WHoot I am so glad you got it and you like everything.  
It took forever for the book to get here so I decided to fill another box while I waited.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

She also sent me tea from her home state which is very special. I think I'll drink one and keep the other in my tea box for memories of my kind sweet Reaper.
I also got these beautiful little pouches with tea inside. Like sleeves. These are going in the tea box as well and I'll just keep refilling them. Makes ordinary tea seem more special.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Saki, girl you rock! I love all the personal little touches you include in your reapings! Amazing!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I did have one little problem. Or should I say big problem with a tail and a wet nose and uh oh sad brown eyes. 
While I was oooing and ahhing over my beautiful things she snatched the very first thing I took out of the box!! A cute little valentine bear. I screamed at her what did you do and this is what she did. Ofcourse I decided to let her keep it since it was already slober covered  you inadvertently sent my German shepherd Naevia a gift as well. The little Monster. Haha....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Saki, girl you rock! I love all the personal little touches you include in your reapings! Amazing!



Aww thank you . 
I so love giving my victim a gifts that is just for them with that personal touch it makes me so happy to see they love it .


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I did have one little problem. Or should I say big problem with a tail and a wet nose and uh oh sad brown eyes.
> While I was oooing and ahhing over my beautiful things she snatched the very first thing I took out of the box!! A cute little valentine bear. I screamed at her what did you do and this is what she did. Ofcourse I decided to let her keep it since it was already slober covered  you inadvertently sent my German shepherd Naevia a gift as well. The little Monster. Haha....


Awww I did not know you had a dog she is a sweetie and I am glad she got the bear


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki I didn't like any of it! I LOVED it all! Every little detail was such a gift to me. These things are absolute treasures to me. I can't say thank you enough for working so hard to make me happy. You succeeded in making me feel soo special. 
All hail the reaper queen!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Another terrific reap, booswife! Great job, Saki! Hahaha...the pics of your doggie made me laugh and go, awwwww!!!!!! Adorable!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Saki I didn't like any of it! I LOVED it all! Every little detail was such a gift to me. These things are absolute treasures to me. I can't say thank you enough for working so hard to make me happy. You succeeded in making me feel soo special.
> All hail the reaper queen!!!!


you are so very welcome


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Such a great haul, booswife! I especially love the Edgar Allan Poe picture with the color.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My teasers


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Most of my gifts, you cant see some of them, my beautiful heart shaped necklace with angel wings is inside my little red carved box...

I wish you guys could see the details of these things, the wire candle holder in the sleepy hollow pic is made of twisted wire it looks just like twigs, it is amazing!

I wish you could see my sleepy hollow candle holder mirror, it has a magical feel to it, the wire looks like branches as well and it has little clear beads on it, with candle in it is AMAZING!

and the legs move on my horse, it is deeply carved, I love that it hangs


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow! Wow! She repurposed this old kind of photo album into this amazing print of my very favorite poem of Poes! It is breathtaking. I just LOVE it! The details are beautiful.


I just love the font that this poem is written in and the color of the paper is awesome! its even more special with the old vintage book frame its in


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

What is the little red jewel box made of? It looks like cinnabar.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Saki, girl you rock! I love all the personal little touches you include in your reapings! Amazing!


That's why I loved it all so much beautifulnightmare, it is all very personal. I do believe she hit every single thing on my list and listened to everything that I said on here as well, haha.....She absolutely is gifted at giving gifts.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Maybe resin. I don't think it's wood. It's heavy.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

my bedroom is black and red so all of that black and red stuff went in my bedroom


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Pictures, pictures, pictures!!!!!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Most of my gifts, you cant see some of them, my beautiful heart shaped necklace with angel wings is inside my little red carved box...
> 
> I wish you guys could see the details of these things, the wire candle holder in the sleepy hollow pic is made of twisted wire it looks just like twigs, it is amazing!
> 
> ...


Great Reap, booswife02! I'm jealous of all that Sleepy Hollow stuff. And that Witch's Tea box is awesome. Saki always does such creative work.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay...I was reaped!!!!!! Like I said in the other thread...I was sitting by the front door and heard the mail truck coming down my street. (It always drives down and turns around before parking to deliver mail.) I looked up as it drove passed and saw a box sitting on her lap. I noticed the box because it had a witch on it! I knew it HAD to be for me! LOL! I have no idea how I saw that witch through the window of a driving truck, but I did! Anyways, now that my husband is home, I was able to open it after sitting here staring at it for an hour. 

The first thing I got was two little witch boxes full of candy...I may or may not have already eaten several pieces...














Next, I found this adorable sign! Love it!








Then, I found this cool witch LED candle in the box. When I turned it on, I found it also has a timer! Love timer items, lol. I was taking the pictures in front of a tall wooden candle stand, I I think it will actually go on that stand in place of my normal candle come Halloween. My witch's potion set up goes in front of it, so it'll work perfect!














Then, finally, I unwrapped this bad boy! At first, I thought it was a skull ghost and just that...which I was quite happy enough with for my cemetery. Then, I realized it was kind of heavy for a plastic skull, so I flipped it over and saw it had an on/off switch. I clicked it on and it started to go up and down, light up and say spooky things in a very Vincent Price kind of voice, which I thought was cool, lol. It starts out with thunder and spooky music, howls, then says, "Strange things happen on Halloween..." followed by more creepy music, clock chimes/church bells then says, "Don't forget to look behind you!" More creepy music, and a creepy "Mwahahahaha!!!!" It's cool to see in person, but I took some neat pics to give you an idea:






































Here is everything all together:








Thank you so much, reaper! I love it all...but you left no note or clues as to who you are! Please let me know so I can thank you personally!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great reaps. Booswife you got quite a load of stuff. 

Witchykitty, that skull ghost is cool!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

More pix!!!


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

Box in the mail!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, booswife, what great things! I love it all. The witches tea box is cool for sure. I will be on the lookout for an appropriate boot. I love this idea.

The Poe items are fantastic. What a wonderful tribute to him and his work and a special gift for you.

That looks like an awesome book, too.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I WAS REAPED!!







Thought I hit the MOTHER LOAD with a case of Bacon!!







A Seeing Heart - think this will be part of my fortune tellers sign!







I am pretty sure that both of these "webs" are handmade. WOW! I put them on my shelf in the entry hall, but will hang them in the windows I think.







Some more hand made items!! I quickly put these on the shelf with my Hag's Base.







The first casualty, but I have it in my craft area to see if I can secure it & save it. I want to glue the cracks then go over them with glow in the dark paint & maybe make it a web.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

And More!!







The threat  of more to come.







"He" is sitting on the bookshelf in the entry hall leaning against my skull candle holder!!







Some different color potion bottles. (I need to find my reaper's supplier) 







THIS is freaking sweet! And inside were these:


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

WitchyKitty, I love that ghost. How cool that it moves and talks. It would be a great friend for the witch head that I got from my Reaper!

Also love that candle. It looks so real and deserves a place of honor.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

AND MORE!!! Somehow I missed pictures of 2 potions bottles. 














2nd casualty was 1 cup.







But #2 was find. And My reaper knew I always win the fights with Good & Plenty.  Some of my favorite tea & I do belive the Ouija Board box is homemade too!!







in in the big bag!







THIS just decided the table decorations for my party next weekend!!

I don't know who my reaper is. Know their real name & where they live. I'll try to figure it out. 
BUT Thank you so much for the awesome stuff!! I can't belive there is more to come. I love your hand crafted items. The washer & bobby pin spider web .... . l l . . . . What an cool idea. And the heart web! The box! WONDERFUL!! I love it all and they are already put about the house.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Whitchkitty great reap that ghost is wicked cool


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Betheny another great reap and great ideal for the mirror Losts ofcool stuff u got. 


Whoot keep the reaper pics coming


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bethany, great reap! Love the spider web heart! All the minions made me laugh!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I know there are more boxes out there, can't wait for the pics!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, I love that witch container! The Minions are so cute!
The handmade webs and other witch’s items are great. How ingenious. Love ‘em. So sad that the mirror got broken.
Love the poppet. Potion bottles!!! Even you can use more. One can never have too many of these. Nice labels and colors of bottles. And the “seeing eye” heart will be a great addition to your fortune teller---be it on the sign or elsewhere.
Great reap, B ethany! Your Reaper did a great job.

Wow, I posted this and then saw more photos. Great stuff there. I am so sorry for both of you that things go broken. I am so worried about my package to my vic. I added a lot of plastic bags for padding and even some of the air filled sacks from my Reaper box. I just hope it arrives intact.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

All the Minions are standing right where I took their picture.  Smokey did walk by and smack one off, but I put it back.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pictures, pictures, pictures! We want more. 

At least one other got Reaped today. I will be refreshing this page often tonight!

I think seeing everyone else's stuff is ALMOST as much fun as getting our own and making up the Vics package.

Dear Victim, your box is on the way. They said it will be there by Friday. I hope sooner!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great stuff from these very_ Secret _reapers.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Sorry Printer  I know how much you love this next one.
> It's a tea box with a witches boot on top the boot has a beautiful owl cameo on the front
> 
> I open it and ofcourse all sorts of different teas came spilling out. I'm going through them and at the bottom are homemade sugar cubes!!!!! I've got to be the luckiest victim on the planet for sure!!


 I love the sugar cubes. Saki Great job as always. Enjoy your goodies Booswife.



WitchyKitty said:


> Okay...I was reaped!!!!!! Like I said in the other thread...I was sitting by the front door and heard the mail truck coming down my street. (It always drives down and turns around before parking to deliver mail.) I looked up as it drove passed and saw a box sitting on her lap. I noticed the box because it had a witch on it! I knew it HAD to be for me! LOL! I have no idea how I saw that witch through the window of a driving truck, but I did! Anyways, now that my husband is home, I was able to open it after sitting here staring at it for an hour.
> 
> The first thing I got was two little witch boxes full of candy...I may or may not have already eaten several pieces...
> View attachment 192286
> ...


 Witchy you had witchdar spotting that witch out the window. You got some really nice things. Love the candle and ghost.



Bethany said:


> And More!!
> View attachment 192307
> 
> The threat  of more to come.
> ...





Bethany said:


> I WAS REAPED!!
> View attachment 192301
> 
> Thought I hit the MOTHER LOAD with a case of Bacon!!
> ...


 wow, holly minions batman. You received some really great things too Bethany. Great job reapers.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty, awesome reap! That skull is cool. And Bethany got reaped very well! I especially love the hoard of minions!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Witchy you had witchdar spotting that witch out the window. You got some really nice things. Love the candle and ghost.


Hahaha...witchdar...love that!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Fellow victim your gift is in the mail, the wait is nearly over.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

To my Victim,
Your package went out today via USPS. Unfortunately they told me it would be next Monday before it is delivered. 
I believe, it will be worth the wait.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Stopping by here to see some of the gifts. I am sorta new here at least as a registerd member. My mom is printersdevil and she has been after me to join and get to know everyone. So hi. I am off to look at all the posts. I do know all about this Secret Reaper cause mom has done it for years. I just can't believe it is going on this time of year.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh wow,,, I am amazed by all the fabulous reaper gifts,,, it just keeps getting better and better,


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I can't get over how many were reaped today. It's almost like today was Christmas around here. 

Booswife, Sleepy Hollow and Poe in one reap? Score! Saki.Girl, you outdid yourself. Did you make the soap and sugar pieces yourself. Cause I think then I would be so jealous of your talents I might have to hate you. Booswife, is that a dog or a moose? Those are some pretty big ears, or is that just the camera angle?

WitcheyKitty, Great stuff. I've never seen candy holders like that before. I love the Spooky Hollow sign, it kind of looks in the Bethany Lowe style, and I love that style. Beautiful candle, and the kids will love the ghost skull when they see all it does. If you never find out who your reaper is, on Halloween night people will ask, "Where did you get that?" and you can say "I don't know." Then they'll think you've really lost it. Like my neighbors think of me. lol

Bethney, I love all the home made things you got. Your reaper must have some real talent. I might have to try the stick pieces. They look so primitive, I have an area where they would work will. And all the minions are great. They are so you! You got a perfect for you box. Love it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't forget about all the witch things! I might have to fly out there on my broom and collect some of it! Lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ohhhhh reeeeaperrrr...who are you?!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethany said:


> And More!!
> View attachment 192307
> 
> The threat  of more to come.
> ...



Bethany I would have been excited about a case of bacon also! haha... I don't eat much meat. If it weren't for bacon I could be a vergeterian, haha.... you got some awesome stuff, I love your minions! so cute and personal for you


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay...I was reaped!!!!!! Like I said in the other thread...I was sitting by the front door and heard the mail truck coming down my street. (It always drives down and turns around before parking to deliver mail.) I looked up as it drove passed and saw a box sitting on her lap. I noticed the box because it had a witch on it! I knew it HAD to be for me! LOL! I have no idea how I saw that witch through the window of a driving truck, but I did! Anyways, now that my husband is home, I was able to open it after sitting here staring at it for an hour.
> 
> The first thing I got was two little witch boxes full of candy...I may or may not have already eaten several pieces...
> View attachment 192286
> ...


witchkitty I love your candle, the ones with the timers are just awesome, turn it on once and forget about it. they are my fav!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethany said:


> AND MORE!!! Somehow I missed pictures of 2 potions bottles.
> View attachment 192312
> 
> View attachment 192313
> ...


I also love those handmade spider webs, so cool, I just pinned something like that, was thinking of trying it, those are great!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> OMG, I love that witch container! The Minions are so cute!
> The handmade webs and other witch’s items are great. How ingenious. Love ‘em. So sad that the mirror got broken.
> Love the poppet. Potion bottles!!! Even you can use more. One can never have too many of these. Nice labels and colors of bottles. And the “seeing eye” heart will be a great addition to your fortune teller---be it on the sign or elsewhere.
> Great reap, B ethany! Your Reaper did a great job.
> ...


great point Printer, I forgot to mention Bethanys eye heart, how cool is that thing!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

scareme said:


> I can't get over how many were reaped today. It's almost like today was Christmas around here.
> 
> Booswife, Sleepy Hollow and Poe in one reap? Score! Saki.Girl, you outdid yourself. Did you make the soap and sugar pieces yourself. Cause I think then I would be so jealous of your talents I might have to hate you. Booswife, is that a dog or a moose? Those are some pretty big ears, or is that just the camera angle?
> 
> ...



hahaha....almost a moose, are you on cough syrup? haha.. shes a german shepherd and not fully grown yet, everyone comments on her ears, they are way to big for her head, poor baby, they have been that big for months now! she was a tiny little thing with big moose ears...lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, I love all your gifts. saki can really throw a reap. there's not a gift there I wouldn't love to have. and could that red box be out of carved ivory? it looks similar to a box I have that is out of that. brand new I believe those boxes are pricey.
witchykitty, nice reap. yummy candy. love smarties and dove chocolate. that ghost is awesome too. 
Bethany, that web heart is adorable. those hand made stick items make me think of the blair witch. that's to bad about the mirror, good luck with the save. yep, that mummy style guy reminds me of the blair witch as well. and that witch holder is witchy cool.


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

I got reaped tonight. Love it all and have the perfect spot for it all. Will post pictures tomorrow afternoon when I get to a computer


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha...witchdar...love that!


Thank you, I thought it was witty.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

hallo, could definitely be ivory, I just don't know, its beautiful for sure!

cant wait to see more reaps today!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> I can't get over how many were reaped today. It's almost like today was Christmas around here.
> 
> Booswife, Sleepy Hollow and Poe in one reap? Score! Saki.Girl, you outdid yourself. Did you make the soap and sugar pieces yourself. Cause I think then I would be so jealous of your talents I might have to hate you. Booswife, is that a dog or a moose? Those are some pretty big ears, or is that just the camera angle?
> 
> it.


Yep I did make the soap and sugar pieces


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> To my Victim,
> Your package went out today via USPS. Unfortunately they told me it would be next Monday before it is delivered.
> I believe, it will be worth the wait.


 That's okay Bethany. It is traveling a long way to me  And,. what a nice thing to come home to on a Monday.



texaslucky said:


> Stopping by here to see some of the gifts. I am sorta new here at least as a registerd member. My mom is printersdevil and she has been after me to join and get to know everyone. So hi. I am off to look at all the posts. I do know all about this Secret Reaper cause mom has done it for years. I just can't believe it is going on this time of year.


Welcome, and I know. The reapings just exploded this year. I've done three or four, and I've skipped a couple. Yes, this is the fourth this year for me.



WitchyKitty said:


> Ohhhhh reeeeaperrrr...who are you?!


 All I can say, is it is not me.



booswife02 said:


> witchkitty I love your candle, the ones with the timers are just awesome, turn it on once and forget about it. they are my fav!


 I agree. I bough this year at Costco (on sale too) and used them in my cemetery. I have had three in my family room since then, and it is getting close to time to change the batteries. One is completely dead. 



fenixcelt said:


> I got reaped tonight. Love it all and have the perfect spot for it all. Will post pictures tomorrow afternoon when I get to a computer


 Looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

texaslucky said:


> Stopping by here to see some of the gifts. I am sorta new here at least as a registerd member. My mom is printersdevil and she has been after me to join and get to know everyone. So hi. I am off to look at all the posts. I do know all about this Secret Reaper cause mom has done it for years. I just can't believe it is going on this time of year.


Welcome glad you have joined us


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

fenixcelt said:


> I got reaped tonight. Love it all and have the perfect spot for it all. Will post pictures tomorrow afternoon when I get to a computer


I am so glad you liked everything, The king enjoyed putting your box together and was hoping you would post pics. I tracked boxes yesterday and when it said delivered i was excited!

My victim sorry yours is still in transit....and tracking is being finicky and won't tell me where it is just that it was accepted....(I always have problem with one tracking number or the other....)


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

well Victim, your package was processed in Jacksonville, FL this morning. Wonder where it will head next...


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's so quiet


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been home sick today and keep checking for pictures!


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is my reaping. I got the perfect spot in my haunt for these items. Just so happens that the room they fit in is the room I am currently working on modifying. 







Saw this sitting on my porch when I got home last night. couldn't get out of the car fast enough.







A brief description of how everything was found in the Northgate Asylum. Sounds like a fun place. 





















Can never have enough syringes















Thank you again PumpkinKing. These will get tons of use.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Still wondering who my reaper was...please let me know who you are!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm on my lunch break, and checking too. Hope there are lots of things to look at when I get home tonight. Feel better Kloey74.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great stuff, fenixcelt!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

im the goddess said:


> I'm on my lunch break, and checking too. Hope there are lots of things to look at when I get home tonight. Feel better Kloey74.


Whatever it was, it only lasted a fun 9 hours when I got home yesterday Today was spent recovering because I knew I wouldn't be able to keep up with a class full of 2nd graders.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

fenixcelt, that is going to be one scary room! Well done, pumpkinking.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I was reaped!!!! Thank you so much to Pumpkinqueen29. I got soooo many goodies (many that my daughter has already run off with







I have several craft ideas floating in my head for the tombstones and mini pumpkins





















I am super obsessed with this frame!!!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome reap and yes, I love that frame too!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

I am glad you loved your box.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I like that frame, too!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I still do not know who is my Reaper... Reaper! Tell me who you are!?


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I got reaped!!!!!!!!!!! And such an awesome box. It is filled with goodies for my Alice in wonderland tea party room. I will try to post pics later today but right now I am in awe of my goodies. I am pretty sure I know whom my reaper is but just to make sure please identify your self so I can hug your neck. I can not wait to put this room together. Hurry up halloween


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

fenixcelt, those are the coolest syringes. Love the one that looks like pair or scissors or is it a cross. I laughed out loud at the one with the belt. great stuff for an asylum. Nice job pumpkinking30.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What an awesome frame. I have never seen a double like that. I also like the JOL pumpkin on the stand and all the other JOLs. Very nice gifts pumpkinqueen


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

nowhining, I have to go back and look for your pictures. I remember you posting yesterday that you got Reaped, but I must have missed the pics. Headed to see them. Whoot! Whoot!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My reaper finally revealed themselves! Thanks, again, to mummy247 for my awesome gifts!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

And a great job by pumpkinqueen too. I agree with you kloey, that frame (and the photos in it) is really awesome. I love the little paper mache pumpkins too.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

WOW!! Super reaps. Love the syringes!! Going to be working on some of my own. I do believe that scaredykat sent me some syringe shots last year. 
That from is really beautiful! Lost of goodies everyone. 

I spent 4 hours in the pool today. Think I am a little crispy. 

Posted pics of my invites for Halloween this year in the Latest crafts thread.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love the syringes, so cool, 
love the pictures frames too!!!! should have morepictures later in the week,

anyone want to know who their reaper is, let me know,


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Nothing from my victim hmmmm.....should be soon! And then one more after that.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Great stuff guys. I love the frame too. The asylum stuff is spooky too.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

fenix, hummmm, your address, now I know where you live. we all know where you live. muahhhaaaahhaaahhaahaaaaaa. those are some sweet gifts. wicked syringes. and midnight syndicate rocks. I would love to have all their cd's. I have vampire. the first year I did the reaper I got that. you are so lucky
kloey, I think your frame is hands down everyone's fave. it is beautiful


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

More great reaps! Awesome creepy medical supplies! And I too admit that frame rocks!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have to display my GORGOUS frame all year. The pictures will go back to creepy in Oct.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kloey, you got yourself a couple of cuties there. I love frames too. and that one is so pretty. I think another cool way to display that frame would be to put a couple of black and white pics of your kids in there.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> I got reaped!!!!!!!!!!! And such an awesome box. It is filled with goodies for my Alice in wonderland tea party room. I will try to post pics later today but right now I am in awe of my goodies. I am pretty sure I know whom my reaper is but just to make sure please identify your self so I can hug your neck. I can not wait to put this room together. Hurry up halloween


Hope you liked everything i had more personal touches on the original tea set but they had gotten broken..  so i had to rush. hope everything made it ok.. and hope you loved what you got


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> kloey, you got yourself a couple of cuties there. I love frames too. and that one is so pretty. I think another cool way to display that frame would be to put a couple of black and white pics of your kids in there.


I think that's a great idea!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kloey, glad you like the idea. my stepdaughter and her hubby stood by an old antique car, and had black and whites taken. they really turned out cool. and they posted them in just a plain frame, and they rocked. just think how cool they would look in that frame. pretty amazing


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just got Cought up on thread love the frame wow to cool 
Can not wait to see your pics ladysherry


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok and the syringe shot belt I love


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Hope you liked everything i had more personal touches on the original tea set but they had gotten broken..  so i had to rush. hope everything made it ok.. and hope you loved what you got


Everything made it one piece and I completely love everything. I am so ready to show it off. You did a GREAT job


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

As I said in the discussion thread I was majorly reaped! First I got the necklace and than I got the box of teaser things which was really cool and now wait until you see what came today!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you who ever you are! The return address said Andreatta which I thought was screen name but its not bringing anyone up in search. Please tell me who you are so I can thank you properly you were so great to me!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love all the owl stuff!!!!!!!!! I may have a clue as to who your reaper is...


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Love all the owl stuff!!!!!!!!! I may have a clue as to who your reaper is...


Yes I believe I figured it out as well. The jars are great


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Do tell please and yes I do love the owls every-time I opened another I had an even bigger smile!


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> Do tell please and yes I do love the owls every-time I opened another I had an even bigger smile!


Just not sure how much your reaper would want to reveal.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> Do tell please and yes I do love the owls every-time I opened another I had an even bigger smile!


Ahhh, we can't tell you who your reaper is. They should be the one to do that. You have to try to figure it out first. Look at your gifts for clues, maybe?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Look very closely at your gifts and I think you will see it Pumpkinqueen29


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pumpkinqueen your gifts are a hoot! (Someone had to say it!!)
Great stuff & I think who your reaper was is clear, but we could ALL be wrong. 
Never saw the cornstalks before.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pumpkinqueen, someone reaped you good. love the scene setters, and nice potion jars. interesting witches candlestick. and the cd is very cool. they really packed your box with goodies
I'm at a loss to who your reaper is too. hmmm, who could it be?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great reap love the owl stuff very cool


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> View attachment 192423
> 
> View attachment 192424
> 
> ...


Ooo, what great gifts. I know someone whooo (intended) will go gaga over those owls. I would tell you my favorite piece,but that would be too close to telling you who your reaper is. Have you figured it out yet? Mwhahahaha .Remember that expression,hidden in plain sight?
Great job reaper.


WitchyKitty said:


> Love all the owl stuff!!!!!!!!! I may have a clue as to who your reaper is...


 I think I saw the same thing you did.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pumpkinqueen, great reap! I know who it is! Or at least think I do. Great way to tell you. Look back over all the things again. 

Great gifts from your Reaper. Love the owls and scenesetters---they were both new to me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Did you figure it out yet Pumpkinqueen29? 

Hmmm, can't wait to see if there will be more pics today!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I know there was at least one other box delivered


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I really like the clever "Collections" items that Pumpkinqueen received from her fabulous reaper (I am just about positive I know too). Great reveal in the package. Great job overall!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> Do tell please and yes I do love the owls every-time I opened another I had an even bigger smile!


Hi Pumpkinqueen. I couldn't resist posting some hints but if you check out the Dept 56 reaper with the tombstone you will find you already had the answer. It's customizable so you can remove my name with a damp paper towel and put anything you want on it. Also there is a Grandin Road candle with a timer for your candlestick. I hope you like it!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

X-Pired, your home looks so awesome. I see you have a few props still hanging around, too.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Gorgeous home X-pired, those potion bottles are awesome and I love the candle holder with the grandin road luminara candle, I got some of those also!

and the best reveal yet, I love that you put your name on the Dept 56 reaper, how smart is that! I have one of those for my dept 56 stuff. Very thoughtful!

oh and I shouldn't forget JoyLand, Stephen Kings book! yay!!! excited for you pumpkinqueen, let me know how that book is, im actually reading the shining right now!!!!

Great job, X-Pired!! Super Reaper


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

kloey74 said:


> I have to display my GORGOUS frame all year. The pictures will go back to creepy in Oct.
> View attachment 192402


Ahhh, I love that! Your kids are just gorgeous!! great idea, use it now and later, haha... I was thinking of doing that with my beautiful necklace that Saki sent to me, I think I will use it on a Love potion bottle for display and then take it off and wear it on occasion, this way it is being displayed not just in my jewelry box.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethany said:


> Pumpkinqueen your gifts are a hoot! (Someone had to say it!!)
> Great stuff & I think who your reaper was is clear, but we could ALL be wrong.
> Never saw the cornstalks before.


haha...a hoot, your silly Bethany, you are correct they are a hoooot!!! and I do believe we all do have her victim right, what a wonderful reveal!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Hi Pumpkinqueen. I couldn't resist posting some hints but if you check out the Dept 56 reaper with the tombstone you will find you already had the answer. It's customizable so you can remove my name with a damp paper towel and put anything you want on it. Also there is a Grandin Road candle with a timer for your candlestick. I hope you like it!


that candle holder is so cool . and OMG love the fox/ wolf


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Awww Thank You so much Xpired! I did notice that on the tombstone but thought it was an epitaph type didn't even catch on! You sent such wonderful Items I can't wait until Halloween to put it out with the rest of our things!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Rec'd my Reaper gifts! My cat, Quinn, (not part of the Reap!) was immediately interested - especially in the Bates Motel sign. She insisted on posing for the pics. 

Thanks, Spinechilller


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Quinn wasn't interested in the birds (she knows they're not real....puh...leese!) She wasn't so sure about the severed head as you can see in the second picture. But she loved the sign and gnawed on the wire holder. Once the photo shoot was over, she stalked off to eat some crunchies. Then my cat, Scat, knocked one of the birds off the table and played hockey with it (hey, he IS a Canadian cat). Connor the golden retriever ran over to scoop up the bird in his mouth. (He will be playing "Bird Dog" in the haunt. A role that he was born and bred to play). Molly, the third (and shyest) cat, sniffed the box when it arrived then raced off to the basement.

BTW, the bandaged skull is perfect for the farmer who has his eyes poked out by the birds - just need to add some 'blood'....and a body. Can't have too many birds for a Hitchcock haunt. The sign is perfect for the sign in desk (did you MAKE that?). And the money I'll use for Marion Crane's stolen stash in the shower scene tableau. A great start to a challenging Halloween haunt!!!

Many thanks, again!


----------



## mummy247 (Sep 18, 2010)

I was reaped!! Bethene, my winter reaper did an amazing job and really outdid herself!! I was extremely spoiled and I love everything!! I felt like a kid on Christmas morning!! 

I wasn't feeling that great today and went to get the mail, I have this huge heavy box at my porch!!







I opened the box and first thing I see is






cream curls..yum!! I wonder how many weight watcher points? lol I am so off track this long winter, who cares, they look yum and can't wait to have after dinner with the kids!!
I then unwrapped this guy! Can't wait to display him in my graveyard.







Next I unwrapped two of these,






love them and will have to hide from my two teenage daughters! 
I then unwrapped this cool potion book!






which Bethene custom made and also give me an easel to display it on.
Next, I unwrapped this guy






he will be a nice addition to my spider webs I display in my graveyard hunt.
Looking in my box, I then come across this box!






I open this and my surprises!! Yay!! Nightmare before Christmas Sally spell potions. Nightmare before Christmas ornaments, Witch's hat ornaments, bat ornaments! I love these so much!! what a very nice surprise and personal touch!!



















Then I find these two spot light holders which will make my graveyard hunt spooky!!







Funny, its sad but true I don't have any Halloween cookie cutters so this was a great surprise!!







Then, Bethene also handmade this awesome plaque for me.







Last but not least for my little one who is running errands with her dad.






will post her opening later! 

Thank you again Bethene, your note was so welcoming and kind. I cannot thank you enough for all the wonderful goodies!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome reap, Mummy247! You got some great stuff! Terrific job to your reaper, bethene!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great reap Mummy247! Lot of goodies!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just now read the words on Mummy247's spell book from bethene and I realized it's Sally's (NBC) Worms Wart (Sleeping) Soup recipe and ingredients from the movie, and the song Jack sings with her. How super cute! Great job, bethene!! I want to make that now, lol.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Got reaped today by jubbag12!!  Got an awesome black iron candelabra, which I already know where I want to use in my living room decor!! Also got a vase with a painted raven on it that I can hang or set on a table. It will look great with some black roses! Another item was a bag of Dove dark chocolate...guess I know what I'll be snacking on tonight! Also got a $10 gift certificate for Amazon which is awesome as I can always find something I want there!! Thanks so much jubbag12! I love it all!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mummy247, what a great package of goodies. I love it all. What a cool potion recipe book. Great job on that bethene! Love all the items, especially the witch hat ornaments!

Great photos!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Two awesome reaps to view tonight. What great things you received Palladino. I also love the story about your animals and the photo. Spinechiller, that is a great Bates Motel sign and I LOVE the head. How cool. I am so excited to see this Alfred Hitchcock theme. It will be so much fun!

Great reap to receive!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Jules17, that is a gorgeous candelabra. It has so much potential and can be used in many ways. I love wrought iron! The vase with the painted raven is cool. It has a lot of creep factor to it . I wish that I could draw or paint to be able to do things like that. Dove chocolate is sooooo good. I have a friend who says it is better than sex!

Jubbag12, you have made your victim happy with some special items and now a shopping excursion for something personally picked out. That is cool!

Wow, there have been three reapings already today!!!! This is so much fun.

I even came home tonight to find a PIF gift at my door. Great day!!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm waiting for my victim to post pictures so I know everything made it in one piece.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

bethene I just love what you did for mummy247. You did such a fantastic job, my favorite thing....the cream hornes! haha...just kidding. but now I want some realll bad! Mummy your spell book is gorgeous love the writing on it and your potion bottles are fantastic, think I gotta pin those bethene  Sooo love your ornaments bethene. very creative and thoughtful. Great job, Super Reaper


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Jules17 said:


> Got reaped today by jubbag12!!  Got an awesome black iron candelabra, which I already know where I want to use in my living room decor!! Also got a vase with a painted raven on it that I can hang or set on a table. It will look great with some black roses! Another item was a bag of Dove dark chocolate...guess I know what I'll be snacking on tonight! Also got a $10 gift certificate for Amazon which is awesome as I can always find something I want there!! Thanks so much jubbag12! I love it all!!!


never thought of a raven vase, think I might have to have one of those, will be great with black roses!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh more great suff love looking at this thread and seeing pics makes my day


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My sincere apologies for not getting these pictures up before now. My dad is doing well and got to come home Sunday. I got hit with some sort of mega-bug Sunday night and today is the first day I've felt like doing much but sleeping.

Thank you again gatorgirl35. Everything is awesome!









Here's a little better picture of the chocolates I received in my first box. Had to hide them for a day until I got new batteries for the camera. Some had gooey filling inside! 









Now who could resist eating this little guy, especially with hints of his marshmallow filling. He was quite delicious! 









These vases are really neat! They would be perfect in my cemetery but I think they'll be staying inside, probably filled with black roses. I have two clumsy labs outside who seem to be able to break just about anything and I do not want to add these to the list. 









I love this candle holder! Vanilla just happens to be my favorite scent too! 









Two of my favorites! Lemon tea and a unique blue bottle! Can't decide whether to display the bottle as is or turn into a potion bottle.









Two portraits, one of Barnabas Collins and perhaps his intended bride Josette. I love these! Can't wait to get my house back together so I can display them year-round. 

Hoped to post a better picture of the love potion bottle I received earlier but I've evidently already taken it to our house.

Thanks again gatorgirl! You are one awesome reaper!


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

Do we receive a message with the tracking number for the gift from our reaper?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethene usually gets them and keeps them in case there is a problem. That way we remain in suspense until the package arrives.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

lizzy, those vases are wonderful. Love the portraits, too. Great reap. gatorgirl35, the chocolate looks delish, but I am not sure I could have swallowed the rat! Gooey at that!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> lizzy, those vases are wonderful. Love the portraits, too. Great reap. gatorgirl35, the chocolate looks delish, but I am not sure I could have swallowed the rat! Gooey at that!!!


The rat went down just fine. Just chased him with a glass of milk. 

Just went back and discovered my victim received and was pleased with their reaping. Should I reveal myself or wait a little longer?


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Came home to a GIGANTIC box tonight. I just went through everything and I'm kinda teary-eyed after reading the letter and taking everything in. Allow me just a moment to upload the pics and get myself together. I'll post in just a few minutes.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Lizzy - Love those vases! You got some really great items too!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

kloey74 said:


> I'm waiting for my victim to post pictures so I know everything made it in one piece.


she texted me pics of her goodies, awesome stuff. She is super busy with work and college and her home internet is down. I'm sure she will post pics soon!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

awesome reaps all around! I love the spellbook Bethene made, and jules that candlelabra is aweesome!
Lizzy I love those vases! I'm just amazed!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Alright, *cue Jurassic Park theme*


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I couldn't fit the box through doors so I opened it in the hallway and carried everything into my bedroom for opening. Gotta use whatever open space is available, haha. So exciting!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Palladino said:


> Rec'd my Reaper gifts! My cat, Quinn, (not part of the Reap!) was immediately interested - especially in the Bates Motel sign. She insisted on posing for the pics.
> 
> Thanks, Spinechilller


 Cool bandaged face, and your plan sound cool.



mummy247 said:


> I was reaped!! Bethene, my winter reaper did an amazing job and really outdid herself!! I was extremely spoiled and I love everything!! I felt like a kid on Christmas morning!!
> 
> I wasn't feeling that great today and went to get the mail, I have this huge heavy box at my porch!!
> I opened the box and first thing I see is
> ...


Ooh, I like the hand made ornaments and the plaque the best. However, the spell book is stunning


Jules17 said:


> Got reaped today by jubbag12!! Got an awesome black iron candelabra, which I already know where I want to use in my living room decor!! Also got a vase with a painted raven on it that I can hang or set on a table. It will look great with some black roses! Another item was a bag of Dove dark chocolate...guess I know what I'll be snacking on tonight! Also got a $10 gift certificate for Amazon which is awesome as I can always find something I want there!! Thanks so much jubbag12! I love it all!!!


 I love black candelabras, and have a hard time passing them up in a store,



lizzyborden said:


> My sincere apologies for not getting these pictures up before now. My dad is doing well and got to come home Sunday. I got hit with some sort of mega-bug Sunday night and today is the first day I've felt like doing much but sleeping.
> 
> Thank you again gatorgirl35. Everything is awesome!
> 
> ...


 WOW, I love everything you got. 



beautifulnightmare said:


> she texted me pics of her goodies, awesome stuff. She is super busy with work and college and her home internet is down. I'm sure she will post pics soon!


 I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

First up, some wonderful painted mason jars of differing sizes, with wire and twine attached for hanging. I absolutely ADORE them! It's awesome because they will go in almost any of my scenes - but my reaper came up with the amazing idea of using them in a witch's hut, as items handmade by the witch herself! A wonderful idea, as my witch scene is adjacent to the swamp. I smell new theming ideas!!









Next up is this fantastic, fantastic spellbook! I don't have anything like it. It really is special. And inspired by references in Bewitched! A childhood favorite. I'm so touched to have it.

























Next up, a great rat for detailing, and a solar dancing devil! It will be great to keep on my desk! Also, a glass plate on a metal stand that I just love and will really add to my witch's collection of items. I'm imagining some cool lighting underneath it. Yay!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

An amazing voodoo doll, authentic and straight from New Orleans! I've ALWAYS wanted one. Love.









And an alligator foot as well! These will be so amazing in either the swamp or witch scenes. I have a Grandin Road lifesize witch, and I'm considering dressing her up as a voodoo queen. This alligator foot may just become part of her wardrobe.









Next up - some framed photographs of a historic cemetery near my reaper. I don't know that I have ever mentioned this on the forum, or if my reaper just *knew*, but I have a Master's degree in history, and I just love that you included this stuff. I'm excited to run through the brochure and do some "investigating" later tonight! The framed photos will be cool in my office.

























My reaper painted this fantastic Egyptian cat statue that will no doubt keep my thrashing mummy company in his tomb!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Some cool pirate stuff for my displays.









And this wonderful handmade grapevine pentagram. Again, I don't have anything quite like it. So great.









And here it all is!









My reaper, im the goddess, absolutely outdid herself. While reading the amazing letter she included, I admit I teared up. I'm honored to include such well-crafted, unique, handmade items among my collection and display. So, so, so cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another amazing reap


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Here are the wonderful goodies I received from Moonwithkitty. She rocked it so well.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love it Lady Sherry. Is that black plastic, glass or metal?

Very nice MoonWitchKitty.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> My sincere apologies for not getting these pictures up before now. My dad is doing well and got to come home Sunday. I got hit with some sort of mega-bug Sunday night and today is the first day I've felt like doing much but sleeping.
> 
> Thank you again gatorgirl35. Everything is awesome!
> 
> ...


Lizzy your reap is just amazing! I love it! Those pictures are just to die for. you should defintley leave those out all year. Im wondering about your vases. are those spray painted with stone looking paint? and are they glass, or plastic? that is a great idea, never thought of that! Great job gatorgirl, you have got to Pm me where in the world you found those prints!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> The rat went down just fine. Just chased him with a glass of milk.
> 
> Just went back and discovered my victim received and was pleased with their reaping. Should I reveal myself or wait a little longer?


and I forgot your fantastic chocolates, that mouse is awesome!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Another great Reap. As I have said before this is as exciting and getting our own things.

Zombiesmash you have some wonderful things there. I love the witch lantern (I think the jars are called). They are awesome looking. I have to try my hand at those.
The tray is beautiful and I love the Egyptian cat. I hope to run across a few Egyptian things that I think I still have and I will pass them on to those of you using this theme. The photos of the cemetery are also great. What a good idea.

I also loved Bewitched and that spell book is a work of art. 

Great job on the crafts


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> View attachment 192501
> 
> Here are the wonderful goodies I received from Moonwithkitty. She rocked it so well.


 I love that tea set. What is the witch in the container?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lady Sherry, you better hide that tea set. A lot of us would love it and I am close enough to fly in and swoop it out your window!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

zombiemash that spell book is awesome, great work. also love the info included with your cemetery pictures, I love to know the history of things as well. 

Moonwitchkitty I am loving that black tea set

great reaps you guys, some beautiful things being shared! Can not wait for my victim to get my package I feel pretty good about them being pleased. I just want it to hurry up and get there, they still haven't received the last teaser box that I sent I don't believe! I don't think the reaper box is due until around March 6th, uuughh that's forever, haha....i don't think ill wait til the deadline to ship the mini reap, i get to anxious once its sent out


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lizzie, my very favorite of your gifts are the pictures. dark shadows! I watched that faithfully as a kid. still like it. that box of candy looks scrumptious, and the candle stand is very pretty.
pumpkinqueen, so I went back and looked, and there it was. can't believe I didn't see that sooner. I see you know now too. I like you thought it was just an epitaph. very clever xpired. 
palladino, nice reap. the head will be perfect for your scene, as will the birds
mummy, yummy, so I know who your reaper is. well, I knew anyway. wicked skull head. and all your crafting paid off. it looks great all of it. ha, and they posted a picture, so I do get to see it. 
thank you everyone who posted pictures
jules, I love dove candy. that's my favorite. and that vase/candle holder is very cute. I love the raven on it. it looks hand painted, nice job.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

zombie, that is a very nice reap. that alligator claw is awesome. those jars you can use all year long.
lady sherry, nice reap. I think that mouse should go in the cheese keeper. lol. and nice webs and spiders


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I know that my victim's package was delivered Monday. Can't wait for the pictures


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Love it Lady Sherry. Is that black plastic, glass or metal?
> 
> It is cernamic. And no you can not have it. My windows are closed. Lol


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

beautifulnightmare said:


> she texted me pics of her goodies, awesome stuff. She is super busy with work and college and her home internet is down. I'm sure she will post pics soon!


That's a relief. One year my box had gotten so beat up that things fell out and my victim didn't get all of her things. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the black tea set great reap ladysherry.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

LadySherry said:


> View attachment 192501
> 
> Here are the wonderful goodies I received from Moonwithkitty. She rocked it so well.


Extremely cool reap LadySherry!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Zombiesmash said:


> Some cool pirate stuff for my displays.
> 
> View attachment 192498
> 
> ...


Zombiesmash, wow, love everything you received! I'm the Goddess did an incredible job! You are right, so, so cool!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> X-Pired, your home looks so awesome. I see you have a few props still hanging around, too.



Thanks Paint and Booswife. That is actually my studio. I leave Halloween things out for the atmosphere as I am working on designs for the Ghoultide Gathering this fall. 

I'm still being blown away by everyone's amazing reaps and the talent and thought that went into them! I haven't had the time to comment on all of them so just want to express my admiration of all the reaps and reapers.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Zombiesmash, wow, love everything you received! I'm the Goddess did an incredible job! You are right, so, so cool!


 Thanks X-pired. I do love that little reaper you sent your victim. It was my favorite piece you sent her.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Zobiesmash, even though we spoke by PM, I wanted to publicly acknowledge your thank you and say you are very welcome. I hope you enjoy the things I crafted for you.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, I bet you do like that tea set. I can see little witches dancing on it


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great reaps!! So much cool stuff!! 
Nothing updated on my victim's box since yesterday when it left jacksonville, fl. Must be on a long road trip.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

okay, more pics folks, I know someone has something to share!!! we should be getting down to the last few hu? I do believe my victim will be last unfortunaley but we should be seeing a teaser pic from them.

funny, I need coffee in the morning and to see some sort of teaser from you guys, haha.... then I can go about my day like a normal human being  well sort of normal....


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Pics later the king was reaped which will make his day! ? He will open when he gets home from schoool!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

To feed the need for a teaser..............


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

wow..such great reaps! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I guess this can be a teaser of sorts. My victim's package tracking shows it to be in San Antonio, Texas. Wonder where it goes form there? East, West, South or North????


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I received my second teaser gift yesterday  I love it! Will post pictures later today. Thanks again


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I was reaped!!! What great gifts I found today when I came home. They are perfect for my decorations and will be used for years to come.








View attachment 192522


























































These are all great gifts. I can't wait to try out those new shot glasses. A huge thank you to my reaper. I know your name from the shipping labels, but not your screen name, so thank you reaper, whoever you may be.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yaaa more pics to cool more great reapes


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pumpkinking30 great reap. Love the candle!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great stuff pumpkinking. I love the candle and all the mummy things. I hope you learn who the Reaper is soon. They did a great job!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My very special victim's package has arrived in their city. Wooot. Can't wait for them to get it. How exciting from this end!!!!! Too bad the postal service doesn't operate at night!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pumpkinking, love the candle, and love the pics. sweet reap


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Great reaps!! So much cool stuff!!
> Nothing updated on my victim's box since yesterday when it left jacksonville, fl. Must be on a long road trip.


to Colorado?


Spinechiller said:


> I received my second teaser gift yesterday  I love it! Will post pictures later today. Thanks again


 Yay, can't wait to see them,



pumpkinking30 said:


> I was reaped!!! What great gifts I found today when I came home. They are perfect for my decorations and will be used for years to come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the mummy with a heart!



printersdevil said:


> My very special victim's package has arrived in their city. Wooot. Can't wait for them to get it. How exciting from this end!!!!! Too bad the postal service doesn't operate at night!!!!


 Yay, more pictures coming soon.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

For the 2nd or 3rd day, no update on my victim's package. 
Status still says processed in jacksonville, FL. Good grief, don't they get a potty break?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Where are all the reaps?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I know some folks owe us some pics. I forget who but I know I was waiting on a few


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Tracking shows my victim should have the package. I hope to hear that everything made it okay and he/she like them. 


I think spookyone posted a few nights ago about receiving and I don't think we have seen photos of that one yet either.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Waiting patiently


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have been reaped! I only had a few minutes to stop at home to change out of my work clothes before heading out with friends, but when I got home a package from my reaper was waiting. Of course I opened it before leaving and I love everything so much! Thank you! I am still out of the house right now so I don't have pictures, but I'll be sure to post tomorrow.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

asking as nicely as possible....so post already....please


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL, I so agree.

Having photo withdrawals.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is a picture of the second teaser gift I received. The items will work wonderfully with the carnival theme I'm doing this year. The popcorn containers have inspired me to incorporate some sort of concession stand. The poster will work amazingly hung on a wall or placed near the entrance of my Halloween Party walk-through. The card that came with the gift was great too, a great surprise this week. It made my week again! Thanks again Secret Reaper, I couldn't be more happy


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wowser! What a teaser.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spinechiller, those are wonderful gifts. wow! your reaper did awesome


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome reap of pumpkinking! Nice teasers y'all! This is so fun!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

I step away from the Forum for just a few minutes---well...maybe it was a whole week----and 12 people have been reaped!!! AWESOME!!! I have to honestly say that everyone of them was really amazing too. I don't know if it's this way with all of the groups on this Forum, but it is clear that there was a huge amount of thought, effort and creativity put into everyone of the reaps. All I can say is you guys are just super!!!!!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Super big thank you to *Jules17* for my wonderful reaping! I mentioned that I love vintage and vintage themed items, classic Halloween imagery (witches, bats, skeletons, etc.) and glass items. Jules completely knocked it out of the park with what she sent!








I saw this vintage witch decoration as soon as I opened the box. So cool!








Unfortunately one of the glass candle holders that was sent completely smashed during shipping. 


























The card revealing my reaper's identity! It was exquisitely done. The wax seal was so strong that I had to cut the string off and rip the envelope open!








I received 25 feet of Halloween garland from Blumchen, a 3 sided frame with images of witches, and a skeleton arm frame. I had been looking at the skeleton frame around Halloween but forgot to buy it; I was amazed to open the box and see it! 








Jules17 also included a small ornate black frame, wall art with rats spelling out "Be Afraid", a green candle holder, and anise flavored cookies. The cookies are so delicious; wish I still had some Sambuca left over to drink with it. 








Here is the vintage decoration in all of its glory, a rubber bat, 2 mercury glass candle holders with tea lights (unfortunately one of these also smashed in shipping but I think I can glue it back together), and 2 rolled up pieces of witch art (saved in a tube.)








Everything all together.








Continuing to use the little shopping cart from the Valentine's Day package with my new bat and a German pig. 

Thanks again! Jules17, you put a huge amount of thought into items that I would cherish and use for years to come. Everything you picked out is fantastic. You're the best!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great gifts Kardec, LOVE the vintage witch, and the witches dance picture, and the bat "pushing " the shopping cart is too cute!! Jules17 did a fabulous job, so sorry a couple of things got broke!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great reap. love the vintage witch and pics. I will come back later when I can see better. our wifi is down and has been since this morning. they have replaced our U-Verse modem 7 times in last few months. so tired of this. I just told ATT to mark their records that we were going to use phone until they got this taken care of and they were NOT charging us for data overage. they r sending a senior technician this time but wot be here until Monday. we are expecting an ice storm tomorrow so who knows if or when they will show. Found lots of goodies to share today and will have to wait


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

So bummed that a couple items broke but glad you enjoyed everything!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kardec, I love the vintage witch. she has such vibrant colors, and is so pretty. picture frames rock too. love what was chosen to be displayed in them.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well someone should be receiving a package on Monday!  Just hoping it arrives intact.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great reap. Bummer a couple things got broke. I got a good chuckle with the pig in the cart & the bat pushing it.
I hope everything I sent my victim arrives intact. I did use bubble wrap....


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Those are some nice frames. Great reaping. The pig and the bat made me smile too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Where are all the others? I know some have posted they have them and we haven't seen pics. Waaaaaa! We need pics. My vics package shows to have arrived, but not sure if they have it. Hoping some post today.

I am having WiFi issues. AT&T can't get anyone out until tomorrow. We are supposed to be hit with a lot of ice later today, so that may be off, too. I am so hacked at them. We changedto U-Verse back a few months ago. We had AT&T service for about 14 years no problems. But, this U-Verse is a major pain. The modems are horrible. We have had them change ours out about 7 times. One visit they went through three trying to find one that works! I was not nice yesterday when I called. I am at the end of month on cell bill and don't want to pay extra for using data there. I told them yesterday to note my account that hubby and I were going to use cells as much as wanted until they fix this and that I will not pay for data overage!

Right now, WiFi is working


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great job, Jules! I love the very cool vintage witch cutout. Also, I had not seen the picture frame with the skele arms on it, but if I had, I would have bought it in an instant - love it. Lots of other nice gifts there too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The bat pushing the pig in the tiny cart made me laugh, too!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hope we see more pics soon


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm hoping my package arrives tomorrow, but the only thing USPS site shows is "electronic shipping info received." Should have been an acceptance scan at the office where I dropped it off yesterday.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lizzy, when I drop packages off on the weekend at the postal stores, they never get updated until Monday night when it has officially gone through the USPS site.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I have no doubt that it was scanned since I know the lady at the window. I've discovered that the electronic labels don't seem to update as quick as the ones you get when you pay at PO. Shouldn't be that way, but that seems to be the track record of all the packages I've mailed in the past year.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Really super reap Kardec. Love the witch cut out and the small oval picture frames. It goes without saying that the little pig in the cart with the "nanny bat" pushing him is to die for  Great job Jules!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Lizzy, my package to my victim hasn't been updated since the 26th & it is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. 
So dear victim, your package will be delivered tomorrow & I will not be home for most of the day. 
Going to Webster tomorrow - BIG fleamarket the some swimming.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Guys, great reaping!! I enjoyed looking at the pictures. Sorry, I have not been around lately. Snow storms, school and depression is not fun. I still do not know who my Reaper was.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I was Reaped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to thank my Reaper Printersdevil for being such an AMAZING reaper! Thank You for making a special profile "Bellas Repear" and for all the teaser messages!!!!! And Thank You so much for all the gifts you sent me!!! All the pictures were amazing, all my favorite movies!! I love the quotes!!! Thank you for the beautiful ornament!!!! I love it!!! Thank you for the box, potion bottles & spell book!!! I love everything you sent me, you are great and made my day!!!!!!!!!!!! 















































































Thank you for the beautiful letter you sent me and all the gifts!!! You are amazing!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

LOVE everyone's gifts! Great reaps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

My Dearest Victim.... tracking says you should receive your package tomorrow!!! I'm excited...I hope you like it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that was a really sweet gift. made me smile!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Great gifts Printersdevil. Love all the photos and the displays for them. I love the spell book. I wish I could say I made one like that. The corps bride one is very nice. I love the Jack ornament. Looks a lot like some another reaper made. Brilliant minds as they say. Spookybella, enjoy your items. Looks like this reap is coming to an end. Loved seeing what everyone created. What a talented bunch of people we have on this forum.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Very personal!! 
Great job Printersdevil!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome reaps! Ya'll floor me so creative and so funny too! I do love it here.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Spookybella977, the gifts you received from printersdevil are so adorable and creative. The handmade spell book and artwork are amazing!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great reap Spookybella977


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Another great reap! Love the spellbook!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks like you worked hard on just the right gifts for your victim, printersdevil. I had a victim once who loved NBC, yet I had never seen the movie. So my kids had to fill me in on the various characters to get ideas, LOL. Your spell book turned out great. The handwriting in it is so witchy and well-done.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I was not familiar with any of the Tim Burton movies and was at a loss of what to do. I Googled to get ideas and realized that a love typetheme was in order since it was around Valentine's Day. So, I developed a sort of love theme. I was doing a love potion book, but decided to keep it when I found the Worm's Wart Soup idea. I will share my love stuff when I finish it.


She also loves UA black and whites. I have a lot of the movies I found a year ago and bought up, but here list mentioned she did not like DVDs. So I decided to used Frankenstein and his bride. Unfortunately, after the fact, I realized that I snagged the wrong Frank and bride! But, I sent it on anyway.

Spookybella, I am so happy that you like everything. I found the stand for the book slipped down in the side of my couch. You can pick one of the metal one up at Dollar Tree. The gold one in the large size fits the book. Sorry, I left it out.

Here is a pic of the NBC bottles in the box. I thought they looked nice in this plastic box that I found at the last minute and painted black and added a Burton quote about Halloween on the lid.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

PrintersDevil, I don't want to hear another word about you not being crafty! Bella your gifts are beautiful! Great job Printer


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spookybella, printersdevil did amazing. i love all the gifts. the frames and the pictures are awesome. everything is just amazing.
hahaha printer, sounds like booswife busted you.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, I can use a computer! I am the queen of cut and paste and copy and paste. The spell book was used a jpg I found online that I printed off and added to one of the open books that I find at thrift stores and GW. I never pass one up. They are easy to repurpose.

My big handicap was not knowing anything about Tim Burton movies. I am not sure how we ever existed without the Internet.

I just have never been able to do traditional crafts or paint things. I am collecting things for a killer Witches Travelling Kit to make at the MNT this weekend. I am also gathering things for a vampire kit. They aren't my thing, but I am intrigued and am going to do one, too.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the great comments on the reap I received! Printersdevil don't worry I will buy the stand! Thank you so much!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, I am absolutely astonished at what I just got in the mail, and can you guess who it was from?










She included gifts in this reap that were extremely detailed, mostly hand-crafted, and targeted to my theme, as well as other specific likes I didn't even mention. There was definitely some stalking going on around here . This is going to take a little time (and space), so sit back and enjoy everything like I did when I opened this awesome box that traveled all the way from Florida to California for Winter Reap. 

Here's the letter - all in a Western font to match my theme this year: "Tombstone, pop. 0 - an original ghost town." Now you know it is from Bethany, if you had not guessed before by looking at the box, (which I had by the way.)










I learned that you should wrap some things in wax paper to protect them from sticking together, especially when it comes to Mod Podge. At this point, I believe her, because believe me, Bethany is a master of Mod Podge, as you will see in the photos to come.

First, some Western items. I pulled out a large group of homemade arrows, very cleverly made from wooden dowels and craft foam to look like feathers. They are colorful and will show up really well in the scene where the ghost town has been all shot up with arrows. They are just perfect for what I am envisioning.










Then, another Western vest (she sent another black and white vest as a cool teaser), a jailhouse key, some Wild West money for the poker players in the saloon, bandanas for the skeletons, and a crow that I wanted for Tonto's head dress.










And TNT made from PVC pipes - really great job on these. And custom cigars. The wrappers say, "Tombstone!" And (now hyperventilating a little) a bottle of Tombstone brand Bottled Dust Devils for use in spells and potions that you need to take affect quickly. I hope you can see the little charms around the top of the bottle. They are a little cowboy hat, covered wagon, and a pistol. Just adorable.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Great reap paint it black. I saw the photos in your albums. Bethany great job. Sorry, I have to run back to work now. I'll be back tonight.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a lot more...Here is a photo showing two metal candelabra (one of my seems-to-be fetishes). I love having them around for spooky ambiance. Of course, these are painted black. And a couple photos of Frankie, which I will use for my mad lab. The bottles of Dead Sea Brine and Alligator Tears (specifically from Florida gaters) are super cool additions to my potion bottle collection. They are way better than most of the ones I have made though. Its all in the details, like the little alligator charm. Then, I was surprised to open the cute little coffin and find those eyeballs that look like they were pulled out of their sockets.  I can definitely use all of these items.










Of course, by now I am wondering how did she come up with all these ideas and accomplish all these clever crafts, when I get to what had to be some really time-consuming projects. A spell book that is really one of those boxes that looks like a book. Inside, a framed photo of Mick Jagger, and a book completely filled with spells and photos of the Rolling Stones. This was so cool and so thoughtful, Bethany, you really have me smiling now. 


























And you found out I am a real sucker for all things vintage (besides the Stones), and you got me two of these vintage paper lanterns. They are really big, and will look great with my other vintage decorations. I love 'em!










We are not finished yet.....


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

And with some more digging, Bethany somehow found out I have been wanting a Figi Mermaid. She can be featured in two of my themes that I have in place - The Midnight Carnival, and in Shipwreck Cove, where my pirates and island buddies live. This mermaid is the bomb! Such a great job crafting this, I just can't get over it. Now I am just blathering on instead of showing you the photos. Here she is!!









Actually, she is inside, but the box is really cool too, don't you think?

Here she is in all her glory. She even looks better in person.










And while I did spill the beans that I am keen on dark chocolate, I had no idea I would receive a homemade box and homemade chocolates shaped like skeletons, worms, spiders, and flies!!! Delicious too! They were so professionally packaged and shipped on ice even. The Spooky Sweets arrived here in perfect shape. 













Bethany, I really want to thank you for all the thought and time that you put into this reap. It all really means so much to me. I will cherish each item you so painstakingly made - but my family and I will probably eat all the chocolate!! 

In all seriousness though, you really outdid yourself. Thank you and please know it is very much appreciated.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome reaps Paint It Black! Bethany done a great job!  Especially love that figi mermaid!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, now I'm really getting aggravated! I dropped package at PO around 8:30 Sat morning. I just got an email saying that it was accepted today and just departed the PO I dropped it off at just a few minutes ago!    Just called and got no answer, so I'll be calling the postmaster the first thing in the morning! I used to work at that office and I know the mail truck runs the same time on Saturday as it does during the week, so there was no way in @$^& I got the package there too late! I was hoping to see pictures of the contents today, but I guess it will be another two days now!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So sorry, Lizzy. At least we have more photos to look forward to seeing in a few days. I know that your victim will be excited to see it.

Paint It Black, what an awesome Reaping! Bethany, you are so creative. I love the mermaid and the eyeballs the most. Great things in that package and I am still laughing about the Spells for Mick and the Stones.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Victim! Are you worried that your reaper package will not arrive? Are you jealous of the other victims' reaps? 

Fear not, dear Victim. Delivery is imminent! 

Advice for you: Never doubt your Reaper. A victim must learn patience!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

According to my "list" there are a few that either haven't posted that they were reaped or didn't know who their reaper was or haven't shown pictures yet.
These are the ones that I have.
Moonwitchkitty
Nowhining
Bethany
Jubbag12
ScaredyKat
Spookyone
Pumpkinking30
Grimghost
Im The Goddess

I may have missed someone or posts about reapings so let me know if I did.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> So sorry, Lizzy. At least we have more photos to look forward to seeing in a few days. I know that your victim will be excited to see it.
> 
> Paint It Black, what an awesome Reaping! Bethany, you are so creative. I love the mermaid and the eyeballs the most. Great things in that package and I am still laughing about the Spells for Mick and the Stones.


I really wonder if maybe my gifts are jinxed or something. I've had to redo one particular item twice because I managed to break them, I had the mod podge incident which kept one item out of the first box, I lost two items for a few days and now I find out my package sat at the PO all weekend. The question now is will the package arrive at all and will contents be intact? I was looking forward to revealing my identity today too. Oh well, it will be another two days of wonder and suspense.


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

Palladino said:


> Victim! Are you worried that your reaper package will not arrive? Are you jealous of the other victims' reaps?
> 
> Fear not, dear Victim. Delivery is imminent!
> 
> Advice for you: Never doubt your Reaper. A victim must learn patience!


I received my package I'm in the car soon can't post photos but its wonderful!!!!
Thanks so much Palladino


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm in the car right now post photos soon***


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

more great reaps can not wait to see even more pics


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh great another Reap! Can't wait to see the rest and then there is also Jubbag12's, too


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

this is just too awesome


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Maggie approves 







and then this is my favorite 






















Thank you Spookybella977


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, that is an awesome Reap! I love the lantern. How wonderful and creative, spookybella977. 

Moonwitchkitty, that purple box with your kitty is adorable, too. (Love the real fur baby, too. 

The Love frame is so special. What a great reaping.

We have all had such wonderful things sent and received!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Palladino said:


> Victim! Are you worried that your reaper package will not arrive? Are you jealous of the other victims' reaps?
> 
> Fear not, dear Victim. Delivery is
> Advice for you: Never doubt your Reaper. A victim must learn patience!


yes oh gratious reaper. LOL. My bad


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

very cool reaps Moonwitchkitty, and paint it, your reapers did a fabulous job!! 


Pumpkin30 posted pictures,, Nowhining was reaped, but not sure if she posted pictures, but I know she was reaped, I actually thought she did,,, I will check into the others on the list.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> According to my "list" there are a few that either haven't posted that they were reaped or didn't know who their reaper was or haven't shown pictures yet.
> These are the ones that I have.
> Moonwitchkitty
> Nowhining
> ...


the king was reaped, and posted pictures over the weekend. Spine chiller; however received a terrific teaser and is waiting for the main event.



moonwitchkitty said:


> Maggie approves
> View attachment 192893
> 
> and then this is my favorite
> ...


moonwitchkitty, there is so much to take in. I really like the custom box with you forum photo on it . Great job spookybella.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Paint It Black, I am SO glad you liked your items. Your are Very welcome. I figured your poker players needed some cigars. I had fun making your items & coming up with things. The Fiji Mermaid is my favorite. I am going to make one for myself. I couldn't resist putting the picture of Mick in the front of the photo album since he was holding the skull!! Sorry I made you wait, but I kept making more stuff.  The Candy box was a Valentine box that I have had & had such fun making it over. I have a Roche box in my cabinet with fake eyeballs in it.  Enjoy!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> According to my "list" there are a few that either haven't posted that they were reaped or didn't know who their reaper was or haven't shown pictures yet.
> These are the ones that I have.
> Moonwitchkitty
> Nowhining
> ...


The ones that didn't know their Reaper's names

Nowhining
Bethany
Pumpkinking30

The ones that still need to post pictures 

Jubbag12
Spookyone
Grimghost

And those that had not been reaped yet?

Im the Goddess
ScaredyKat

and Moonwitchkitty just posted hers


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

My package I received said more to come, so I don't want to know who my reaper is at this time. I posted pics of the first box I received.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

There may be some that I missed, this is just the list I made when everyone signed up and started posting pics. I really hate missing any of the reapings that everyone gets


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

You're welcome Moonwitchkitty, Glad you liked it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the voodoo doll moomwhitch


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Spookybella, what a great reap! Printersdevil, I love the spell book and the Jack Skellington pics


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

PIB, Bethany outdid herself with your reap. Everything was fabulous, but that mermaid is awesome as is the spellbook!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Moonwitchkitty, so many cool things in your box (love the cute kitty outside the box too) Spookybella, Im with everyone else, that lantern is so creative! And I love the little green guy with the pinned on heart---so cute


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Paint It Black said:


> And TNT made from PVC pipes - really great job on these. And custom cigars. The wrappers say, "Tombstone!" And (now hyperventilating a little) a bottle of Tombstone brand Bottled Dust Devils for use in spells and potions that you need to take affect quickly. I hope you can see the little charms around the top of the bottle. They are a little cowboy hat, covered wagon, and a pistol. Just adorable.


Wow I missed the TNT the first time. Nice work Bethany. Someone should write a book about the many Halloween-themed uses of PVC.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

awesome reaps! seems to me some of the last reaps are the best reaps!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> There may be some that I missed, this is just the list I made when everyone signed up and started posting pics. I really hate missing any of the reapings that everyone gets


 Seeing what everyone made, and received is my favorite part. Getting cool goodies isn't so bad either.



Saki.Girl said:


> Love the voodoo doll moomwhitch


It's so cute.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope we see more pics today


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

paintitblack, amazing. the fiji mermaid and her box, just everything is awesome. i would love that box. you are so lucky.
moonwitchkitty, you must be thrilled, you got an awesome gift too.
you know, saki gave me a lantern for halloween, it's very pretty, but i see a lot of lanterns with pics. i think i'm going to try and place pics in mine. either way, my lantern is nice.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> paintitblack, amazing. the fiji mermaid and her box, just everything is awesome. i would love that box. you are so lucky.
> moonwitchkitty, you must be thrilled, you got an awesome gift too.
> you know, saki gave me a lantern for halloween, it's very pretty, but i see a lot of lanterns with pics. i think i'm going to try and place pics in mine. either way, my lantern is nice.


Thanks Hallorenescene. I'm going to see if the Fiji Mermaids will sell on Etsy.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Bethany said:


> Thanks Hallorenescene. I'm going to see if the Fiji Mermaids will sell on Etsy.


Hubby just asked if the Fiji Mermaid is actually a "deep-fried Mermaid Barbie," LOL. 
Bethany, I think they would sell for sure. I love her!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> Hubby just asked if the Fiji Mermaid is actually a "deep-fried Mermaid Barbie," LOL.


LOL she is a made over doll, but deep-fried no. She would just be a blob is I deep fried her.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

PIB your gifts are awesome! Especially your Rolling Stones things. Very personal. Great job Bethany!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't remember if I showed you guys my Wicked green elixir bottle from Saki. 

Not sure how many of you have read Wicked but when Elphabas Mom is pregnant with her a kind of devil comes to visit her. He gives her a green elixir to drink and that's why Elphaba has green skin. I've wanted one forever. Thank you for hunting one down for me Saki!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Also PIB my favorite gift of yours. Your tombstone potion bottle. Even the little charms match!!! Love it Bethany 

And I love the Frankenstein pics!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Can't remember if I showed you guys my Wicked green elixir bottle from Saki.
> 
> Not sure how many of you have read Wicked but when Elphabas Mom is pregnant with her a kind of devil comes to visit her. He gives her a green elixir to drink and that's why Elphaba has green skin. I've wanted one forever. Thank you for hunting one down for me Saki!


You are so welcome I was going to put a label on it but since I had not seen show I figuerd I would leave it blank and let you put one on if wanted


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am undecided about a label, the bottle that he gave her in the story didn't have a label, she wasn't sure if she should drink it or not because it looked odd.
Id kind of like to put a label on it so others new what it was though, so hmmm.... I don't know.
I suppose it will be sitting with my other Wicked Witch Elphaba things so technically people would know it had something to do with her.

I don't know but I love it and thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> I am undecided about a label, the bottle that he gave her in the story didn't have a label, she wasn't sure if she should drink it or not because it looked odd.
> Id kind of like to put a label on it so others new what it was though, so hmmm.... I don't know.
> I suppose it will be sitting with my other Wicked Witch Elphaba things so technically people would know it had something to do with her.
> 
> I don't know but I love it and thank you soooo much!!!


you could always do a "description card" like in a museum. "This is the bottle ......


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

ooo great idea Bethany! I think that is the answer!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> ooo great idea Bethany! I think that is the answer!


You may even go as far as putting it in a clear container like they had for beanie babies or something like that & lay the card in front of it.







Here is my "display case" of Baby Ogre Eyes with description below it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What a great idea bethany. It would be like a display. I like this. Sort of a way to make it special. I may have to make a pair of ruby slippers to put under glass for my witchy curiosity cabinet. Hmmm.... now I have a whole new area to explore. Let me see what else I can come up with....



Dang you! I mean thank you---I think.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My victim has been MIA for over a week since posting that she was reaped. Hopefully everything is ok. She said she was into blood and gore which is something new for me to make. I corpsed an arm and put 2 mini skeleton fairies in a Valentine box. I also knitted a black scarf. Unfortunately I didn't take any pictures except for one----the creepiest pumpkin I've ever made.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Kloey. that is an awesome pumpkin! Not my kind of thing, but a work of art for those into this! I would love to see pics of the rest of your gifts. So sorry your vic has not posted! We all just sit on pins and needles waiting to see all the photos. 

I would really love to see the fairy skeletons. A Valentine's box, too. That is so cool. Those corpse parts are too gruesome for me, but I bet it was great!

Knitting, wow I am envious. I would love to be able to knit or crochet. You spent a lot of time on this and the other gifts. Great job Reaper. 

Come on Victim, let us see the rest. Please?????

We are almost at the end with only several more boxes to be revealed and then it is a while before the pictures start for the Mini Reaper.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

The pumpkin was waaaaay gorier than what I usually make, but she said she liked scary so I attempted to go as icky as possible. LOL!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Love It kloey74!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I think there will be another reaping today!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Kloey, that pumpkin looks awesome! I thought we might try that for our haunted walk this year, how time consuming are they? Great job! Would have loved to see the skelly fairies too---hopefully we'll see them in a post


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Kloey are the skeleton fairies similar to this caged one you sent me in SR2?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Kloey, great looking pumpkin.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree, fabulous pumpkin Kloey!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Kloey, Super creepy pumpkin! It would sit right in the center of my buffet!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love that skelly fairy in the cage of yours lizzyborden. Great job on it cloey. I just love all the things I get in the Reaper exchanges.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope we see more pics of reapes today


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Kloey, that pumpkin looks awesome! I thought we might try that for our haunted walk this year, how time consuming are they? Great job! Would have loved to see the skelly fairies too---hopefully we'll see them in a post


They don't take super long but I do end up sticky. LOL. If you go to my Pinterest link and go to my Halloween board, there's a link to my how to. Look for the strange pix of the cotton covered pumpkin.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

lizzyborden said:


> Kloey are the skeleton fairies similar to this caged one you sent me in SR2?
> 
> View attachment 193046


Yep that's one of my fairies.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I Received Another box from my reaper today with more goodies. They said the majority of the Minions I got were supposed to be my housewarming gift & then she got me for a victim!! I'm glad they did. I think I know who it is, but they are not reveiling themself until I receive the LAST box.  I am excited with what I've received already and there is going to be more! WOO HOO!
So here is what I received today. Funny that I was looking at the 2nd item online last night, or something like it thinking I wanted to order some!! Without further delay............... THE BOX














The Cake topper Candelabras!!! One of these will be on top of my cupcake Saturday night!















This adorable (can it be adorable  ) VooDoo Doll in a coffin box!!!








My reaper & I need to talk. I Have NO IDEA how they got that skeleton into that bottle!!








Cookie House pan - I see haunted house cookie for Halloween!!

And last, but certainly not least. Drum Roll Please.... These made me giggle.......








Thank you Secret Reaper!! And this is perfect timing for this box!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Bethany said:


> I Received Another box from my reaper today with more goodies. They said the majority of the Minions I got were supposed to be my housewarming gift & then she got me for a victim!! I'm glad they did. I think I know who it is, but they are not reveiling themself until I receive the LAST box.  I am excited with what I've received already and there is going to be more! WOO HOO!


Um, uh, I guess I wrote my note in a haste Bethany, this is the last box though you'll be getting an envelope in a couple of days. I had a note originally typed out in creepy font to send along with this box but couldn't print it off without waking someone up. 

You were so much fun to create for and I still have one project that I had to abandon. Who knows, you may be getting it in the mail one day too! 

I don't know if I mentioned it in the letter or not, but the lid to the coffin fits really, really tight. I did a test fit before it was dry and had one heck if a time getting it back apart, so that's why I had it ajar. Have to make the bottom a bit smaller on the next one. Oh and the Ouija box was formerly a cigarillo box that was originally going to hold the voodoo doll. You mentioned wanting an oujia board so now you have a mini one (should have sent a planchette too). 

Oh and it didn't take nearly as long to get the skeleton in the bottle as it did to get it back out (don't ask). 

Glad you enjoyed it all and maybe I'll tackle another mirror one of these days.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> What a great idea bethany. It would be like a display. I like this. Sort of a way to make it special. I may have to make a pair of ruby slippers to put under glass for my witchy curiosity cabinet. Hmmm.... now I have a whole new area to explore. Let me see what else I can come up with....
> 
> 
> 
> Dang you! I mean thank you---I think.


Printer I have ruby slippers in my Wicked Witch Elphaba display, I just made them with red glitter, elmers glue and a pair of thrift store high heels.
I think I will print one of those pretty Elphaba pics on pinterest and make a little shadow box with the picture and the green elxir bottle, maybe some fake poppy flowers, Great idea guys! 
Love your pink magic wand Bethany


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kloey, love your pumpkin and that is the cutest little skelly fairy in a cage, love him! Hopefully your Vic posts soon so we can see your lovely things!!! Great job so far!!

My victim was reaped today! Spinechiller has received his box, I have heard from him. He will open it soon and post pics for us


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethany I just love your little minion ornaments, how clever Lizzy! they are perfect for Bethany! I love em  you have got to tell me where you got those cake candleabras! How cool are they!! would look great with some of my poe themed cakes!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great reap love the coffin great stuff lizzy


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a pair of kid size ruby slippers that I usually put at the edge of my driveway as if the house fell on them. But, they have been outside numerous years in the elements. I have a pair of red patent shoes that would be good. I could used them in a display and then wear them the rest of the year! I love the idea of a display area. I have been thinking about doing a room as a curiousity shop or maybe a museum type room. Will have to think about this. I think that I pinned the Death Certificate of the Wicked Witch on Pinterest. That would be fun, too in something like this. I could have a crystal ball and the small fortune teller booth that I hope to make.

I love Bethany's idea about the small museum type cards for displays. It adds some class. I think that my back bedroom may have a new theme! I could even do displays of various famous witches--television, movies, Madame Leota, travelling gypsies fortune tellers. Hmmm..... I am liking this. Bethany has the best fortune teller and I am determined to have one, too.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Um, uh, I guess I wrote my note in a haste Bethany, this is the last box though you'll be getting an envelope in a couple of days. I had a note originally typed out in creepy font to send along with this box but couldn't print it off without waking someone up.
> 
> You were so much fun to create for and I still have one project that I had to abandon. Who knows, you may be getting it in the mail one day too!
> 
> ...


Lizzy Thank You!! I love everything! The lid on the coffin went on easily for me. Everything has a place right now out on display! 
You really had to take him out of the bottle?! OMG! I don't even know how you got him in the small hole to begin with. I am thinking I am going to make cupcakes for saturday's party & mine will have the candelabra on it  I was just looking at some last night online, but they may have been smaller. Really like these & will definately use them in 2016 when we celebrate out 25th. 

Thank you again!! You did a terrific job!! I'll take pics of the minions on the tables Saturday night.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

alrighty my fellow Halloween peeps I do apolize for being MIA (in between working more then 40 hrs a week and school and no internet is killing me !!!) I must say I WAS ONE REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLY EXCITED HAPPY CAMPER!!!!!! I seen the ROTTEN PUMKIN AND I SQUEALED!!!!!!!!!!!! " I GOT A ROTTEN PUMPKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" OOOMGGGGGG LOL and then I saw the valentine box and thought ooooooohhhhhh yay I gotten chocolate from someone that is not my sister!!!I went OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH CHOCOLATE...(I said to my hubby, ooohhh I got chocolate, he said what kind? I said I dunno chocolate, so I went to open it up and I said ooooooooo this not chocolate but I LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!) and the homemade scar I was very impressed and I used it when we gotten hit with another snow storm I was happy my face was WARM for once lol .. I loved the hands in fact I FREAKING LOVE EVERYTHING YOU SENT ME!!!! you had made my day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU !!!!!













( the scarf is on the pumpkin head lol)








KLOEY74 THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wonderful reaping bethany! That candelabra and topper are beautiful! Lizzy, I am amazed at the skelly in the bottle, but you got it out? Amazing. The voodoo doll is so cute-- or scary or whatever. I love it. 

I can see a witches house enticing children with that cake pan!

Great reap!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, that hand is gross! I guess that is the point and a compliment. lol 

Wow, spookyone, you had a great reap with the rotting pumpkin and corpse hand. It really looks real. Great job cloey.

Love the skellie fairies, too. Glad you had something to brighten you never-ending week and this never-ending winter.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes I was reap but I never knew who my Reaper was.




bethene said:


> very cool reaps Moonwitchkitty, and paint it, your reapers did a fabulous job!!
> 
> 
> Pumpkin30 posted pictures,, Nowhining was reaped, but not sure if she posted pictures, but I know she was reaped, I actually thought she did,,, I will check into the others on the list.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> Yep that's one of my fairies.


I might have to try doing that with the lantern that I got from my first Secret Reaper


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Love the hand and the fairies. The scarf will sure come in handy if we keep having all these cold spells. Great work Kloey! And of course Kloey's pumpkins are always awesome (I've been lucky enough to be her victim twice).


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great jobs on your reaps, Kloey and Lizzy. It was fun to see all the photos.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Spookyone---you are very welcome! I don't even know how many scarves I've made this winter thanks to all the snow days we've had off in Indiana. I just want winter to end!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Bethany said:


> Lizzy Thank You!! I love everything! The lid on the coffin went on easily for me. Everything has a place right now out on display!
> You really had to take him out of the bottle?! OMG! I don't even know how you got him in the small hole to begin with. I am thinking I am going to make cupcakes for saturday's party & mine will have the candelabra on it  I was just looking at some last night online, but they may have been smaller. Really like these & will definately use them in 2016 when we celebrate out 25th.
> 
> Thank you again!! You did a terrific job!! I'll take pics of the minions on the tables Saturday night.


So glad you liked everything.  The minion stuff was originally supposed to be your housewarming present but I dropped the tape dispenser as I was taping the box and broke the minion ornaments, so I had to start over. At that time I think I had five or six of the little minions and told hubby to keep an eye out for them. Just about every day he brought home a few more.  Oh and the coffin lid goes on OK, it's getting it back off where I had the problem. LOL 



printersdevil said:


> Wonderful reaping bethany! That candelabra and topper are beautiful! Lizzy, I am amazed at the skelly in the bottle, but you got it out? Amazing. The voodoo doll is so cute-- or scary or whatever. I love it.
> 
> I can see a witches house enticing children with that cake pan!
> 
> Great reap!


Sometimes when an idea pops into my head I'm so eager to get started that I get in a hurry. I twisted and squeezed that little guy into the bottle before I realized that the dirt I thought was on the outside of the bottle was actually on the inside. I tried washing with him inside but that didn't work too well, so out he came. I honestly don't know how I got him out in one piece. 

I like the idea of a witches house. I was thinking of a haunted house but I guess the possibilities are endless.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I Received Another box from my reaper today with more goodies. They said the majority of the Minions I got were supposed to be my housewarming gift & then she got me for a victim!! I'm glad they did. I think I know who it is, but they are not reveiling themself until I receive the LAST box.  I am excited with what I've received already and there is going to be more! WOO HOO!
> So here is what I received today. Funny that I was looking at the 2nd item online last night, or something like it thinking I wanted to order some!! Without further delay............... THE BOX
> 
> 
> ...


love the skeleton in a bottle, and the minions too. Great addition for the reap. Enjoy Bethany. Great job lizzy. 



booswife02 said:


> Printer I have ruby slippers in my Wicked Witch Elphaba display, I just made them with red glitter, elmers glue and a pair of thrift store high heels.
> I think I will print one of those pretty Elphaba pics on pinterest and make a little shadow box with the picture and the green elxir bottle, maybe some fake poppy flowers, Great idea guys!
> Love your pink magic wand Bethany


what great ideas. Love them.



spookyone said:


> alrighty my fellow Halloween peeps I do apolize for being MIA (in between working more then 40 hrs a week and school and no internet is killing me !!!) I must say I WAS ONE REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLY EXCITED HAPPY CAMPER!!!!!! I seen the ROTTEN PUMKIN AND I SQUEALED!!!!!!!!!!!! " I GOT A ROTTEN PUMPKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" OOOMGGGGGG LOL and then I saw the valentine box and thought ooooooohhhhhh yay I gotten chocolate from someone that is not my sister!!!I went OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH CHOCOLATE...(I said to my hubby, ooohhh I got chocolate, he said what kind? I said I dunno chocolate, so I went to open it up and I said ooooooooo this not chocolate but I LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!) and the homemade scar I was very impressed and I used it when we gotten hit with another snow storm I was happy my face was WARM for once lol .. I loved the hands in fact I FREAKING LOVE EVERYTHING YOU SENT ME!!!! you had made my day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU !!!!!
> View attachment 193083
> ( the scarf is on the pumpkin head lol)
> ...


what a cute little guy he is all warm from the scarf and holding the letter with his good hand. LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't wait to see the official photos from Spinechiller! Is he the last one or are we still waiting. I am not sure anymore. We have had some GREAT reaps. They have all been so much fun. I love sending AND RECEIVING, but it is so much fun getting to experience all the fun of everyone else's Reaps, too. It is like Christmas morning!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Has everyone gotten reaped ?


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

kloey74 said:


> Spookyone---you are very welcome! I don't even know how many scarves I've made this winter thanks to all the snow days we've had off in Indiana. I just want winter to end!!!!


YOU AND ME BOTH!!!! im sooo ready to be outside it is not funny..!!! sun shining today but still way too cold


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

We're still waiting on Im the goddess and ScaredyKat I think.

Did Nowhining, Pumpkinking30 & grimghost ever find out who their reapers were?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I fell off the face of the earth for a while, and I missed a bunch of reaps. Everyone got such great things. Again, I'm amazed at the talent around here. I've seen so many things I want to try my hand at as well. I'll add them to my 30 page book of a list of what I'd like to make. Great job everybody.


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

sorry i cant post pictures iwill be back to post picture my camera isnt working right now...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

scareme said:


> Well I fell off the face of the earth for a while, and I missed a bunch of reaps. Everyone got such great things. Again, I'm amazed at the talent around here. I've seen so many things I want to try my hand at as well. I'll add them to my 30 page book of a list of what I'd like to make. Great job everybody.


Wow! A 30 page list of projects? If I had any doubts about belonging here, they're now gone.  My list is currently at 18 pages. Oh if we only lived closer we could compare lists and add a few more pages. 

I'm behind on this thread too. Think I probably missed 10 pages or so last week.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Has anyone heard from ScardyKat?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Her last post looks like it was on the 23rd


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We need to check on her! So, she is still unreaped? I know that spinechiller got his in the past day or so. We also still have pics to see from him and jubbag12 and it sounds like scaredykat, too.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I hope she is okay. It is unlike her to go MIA.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just got a PM from ScaredyKat. She is okay and has been in the process of moving. She has been reaped, just needs to post pics when she has time.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Just got a PM from ScaredyKat. She is okay and has been in the process of moving. She has been reaped, just needs to post pics when she has time.


glad to here she is ok


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I know that she had posted that she had been out of town and really busy awhile ago. Hopefully things are settling down for her.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry people, I knew she was ok, I am friends with her on facebook.


----------



## grimghost (May 8, 2010)

Sorry I am so late on posting pictures. Health issues (running around to doctors and such) and work have not left a lot of time of the end of the day to anything but eat and sleep. This weekend I should time to post pics of my reaper gifts. Sorry again to my lovely reaper (thank you again) and to the group.

GrimGhost


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I received one more package from my Secret Reaper. It made my March! A nice surprise during the cold Canadian Winter.The box was huge! I love all the candy corn themed whimsical items. I feel as if I got a portion of my Pinterest Page created for me  The new whimsical items will look wonderful featured come the Halloween season, they will look great amongst my other Halloween items as well. If Secret Reaper gave out prizes, Booswife02 would defiantly deserve the "Super Reaper Prize". I can't thank you enough, you were so generous. 

Thanks a billion Booswife02


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Spinechiller said:


> I received one more package from my Secret Reaper. It made my March! A nice surprise during the cold Canadian Winter.The box was huge! I love all the candy corn themed whimsical items. I feel as if I got a portion of my Pinterest Page created for me  The new whimsical items will look wonderful featured come the Halloween season, they will look great amongst my other Halloween items as well. If Secret Reaper gave out prizes, Booswife02 would defiantly deserve the "Super Reaper Prize". I can't thank you enough, you were so generous.
> 
> Thanks a billion Booswife02
> 
> ...


I lovet the witch pictures. What a great group of gifts Booswife. Enjoy Spinechiller.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Just got a PM from ScaredyKat. She is okay and has been in the process of moving. She has been reaped, just needs to post pics when she has time.


I'm glad to know she is okay.

So, is it official? Am I the last to be reaped?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, Spinechiller, I really like everything! Good job, Booswife!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahhh... Thanks spinechiller. My goal is to make my victim feel special. The real world is hard day to day. If I can do something to make someone smile I have achieved my goal. Life is short and kindness matters. I'm so happy you love your Things , I was more than happy to create for you


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Love the pictures you sent, booswife. Did you sent the lamp too, or was that just on the table? You did a great job either way.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I did. I wanted to keep it. Haha....it has a spider on the base thst is so cute.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

fabulous reap, spinechiller, booswife did a fabulous job


I had heard from Scaredy Kat that she was busy moving ,but quite a bit ago, glad she got with Printersdevil,,


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Amazing stuff booswife and spinechiller! Love the frame, bottles, lamp - all of it really.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I still have no clue.



MummyOf5 said:


> We're still waiting on Im the goddess and ScaredyKat I think.
> 
> Did Nowhining, Pumpkinking30 & grimghost ever find out who their reapers were?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> I still have no clue.


 If you want to know, Bethene can help with that.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Amazing job booswife!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Bethany, Lizzie did a terrific job on your goodies--as we all know, you can nevre have too many Minions  and Im jelous of the skelly in the bottle, gunna have to try that one myself, he looks awesome!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Kloey, I am super impressed with the skelly fairies. They are officially on my list of cool stuff to make


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Spnechiller, what a great reap!! Booswife, I love the wreath!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Bethany, Lizzie did a terrific job on your goodies--as we all know, you can nevre have too many Minions  and Im jelous of the skelly in the bottle, gunna have to try that one myself, he looks awesome!


I want to know how the skellie stayed in his yoga position.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

did everyone got reap? I am still waiting to find out who was my Reaper.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

PM bethene and she will tell you who reaped you.

I think that one is still waiting for their package.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

actually I did, a few days ago........


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I just messaged you. I never saw a message from you that I remember. But the way life is right now, who knows!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

bethene said:


> I just messaged you. I never saw a message from you that I remember. But the way life is right now, who knows!!


Did you by chance get my message?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

got the message!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I used the witch's besom (broom) with the sign The Witch is IN that I got from zomiesmash in this Winter Reaper in my new Witch's Traveling Kit that I made Saturday at a MNT. Here is a pic of the kit. The besom on the inside lid was the perfect touch!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool idea of a witch traveling kit!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

PrintersDevil surprised me with beautiful pay it forward gifts. I posted pics on that thread but had to show you guys what personal things she sent me. 

She sent awesome grungy horseshoes for my sleepy hollow project. I have it on my pintetest board. I couldnt find one in my area. Wasn't that thoughtful of her. 

And she made me an open spell book! I don't have any like this and have always admired everyone else's. It is open to a Magic Tea for Love Spell. Will go fantastically with my witchy tea box that Saki made for me!! 

Thank you So much PrintersDevil


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

What a nice surprise.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that was very sweet.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

grimghost said:


> Sorry I am so late on posting pictures. Health issues (running around to doctors and such) and work have not left a lot of time of the end of the day to anything but eat and sleep. This weekend I should time to post pics of my reaper gifts. Sorry again to my lovely reaper (thank you again) and to the group.
> 
> GrimGhost


Pictures?


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Okay. I'm back again. I got a message from Printer asking if I was okay. You guys are too sweet. Lol. As some of you may know, I packed up and moved about an hour away. I've only moved one other time and it was about 7 minutes away. Haha. I decided I wanted a change. That's why I've been M.I.A. But, I was reaped and I wanted to show off my goodies now that I'm a little settled in!
Mummyof5 was my reaper, and she did FANTASTIC! I LOVE LOVE LOVE everything!

A big bottle of poison. Can never have too much on hand ya know. 







Mini strobe's to put in pumpkins. I was kicking myself for not buying them. Lol. A spell book. I am OBSESSED with this thing!







It has spells inside. How freakin' cool is this?!





















A battery operated glitter candle. And these lanterns have a solar panel on the top!







Sadly, I this plate didn't make it.  I think the mail man kicked the box. Lol. But, I bought a red charger on Christmas clearance last year I can use. Just not bedazzled. Dang mailman. Haha.







Creepy cloth and these candles I plan to spook up a bit. Perfect for my potion shelf.







These pictures are amazing. I want to hang them up now. Hubby said no.  Lol.







This owl made of bark! So cute! My mom wanted him. I think not. 







Letter 







A package of eyeballs and red glass battery operated tea lights.







And this bottle. I love. It's pink and wonderful. Lol. It has dangle-y charms on it too.







Thanks mummyof5! I love everything!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Better picture of the tea lights.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great job mummyof5 you made some very cool things


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm disappointed that the tray didn't make it in one piece, I really didn't think it would have a problem since it was plastic. I was worried about the glass stuff though.
The pink bottle almost didn't make it in the box, my granddaughter fell in love with it so now I have to make her one too 
The pictures in the frames are Kelloween's art work. I found the frames at the last minute and couldn't figure out what to do with them until I went thru the thread and saw them and thought they would be perfect in the frames. I had a lot of fun with these things but I didn't get near enough time to make stuff. It just seemed like everytime I planned to work on gifts I would get a call or text and have to change my plans! I am glad that you liked everything and I hope you can use it all.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice spell book, Mommy of 5.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

It was fun looking up the spells on the internet. The cover was a notebook/journal that I picked up at Walmart that had the pages stitched into it. I learned how to hand stitch a book doing this project


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wonderful reap, Scared kat, love the potion bottles and the spell book. 
Mummy, you did a great job!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> It was fun looking up the spells on the internet. The cover was a notebook/journal that I picked up at Walmart that had the pages stitched into it. I learned how to hand stitch a book doing this project


ok this I want to learn any tips you have please share


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll find the links and send them to you a little later Saki.
I forgot to say that the picture frames were done using transparency film and the background can be changed if you want to do a different background for them. I originally had the paper turned around but I thought that the background was too dark to see the "ladies" so I flipped it over before I sent them.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Very cool reap!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great reap. Would love to learn how to stich pages too.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Love the spells in the spell book and the pictures are awesome!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Here are a couple that I looked at

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-bind-a-book/

http://www.designsponge.com/2013/03/bookbinding-101-five-hole-pamphlet-stitch.html

and here is a video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWHkY5jOoqM


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Isn't she awesome.  it was like receiving an early birthday present from someone who knows my tastes very well. Lol.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday ScaredyKat!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Bethany, those Fiji mermaids would sell for sure. and you give a nice presentation on those eyeball items. also, you got some nice reaper presents. I love the coffin and doll, mini candelabras, and skelly in a jar. how did they get that skelly in the jar?
booswife, that is a very cool green bottle.
kloey, I love your pumpkin. and I'm not into scary, but I still like it. and it looks like your fairy skeletons are fabulous too.
spookyone, I love your gifts. someone made you some very cool props.
spinechiller, I love your gifts. those witch pictures are charming. 
printersdevil, that kit turned out very amazing. I love how you did it all up. what a clever idea.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, those Fiji mermaids would sell for sure. and you give a nice presentation on those eyeball items. also, you got some nice reaper presents. I love the coffin and doll, mini candelabras, and skelly in a jar. how did they get that skelly in the jar?
> booswife, that is a very cool green bottle.
> kloey, I love your pumpkin. and I'm not into scary, but I still like it. and it looks like your fairy skeletons are fabulous too.
> spookyone, I love your gifts. someone made you some very cool props.
> ...


Hallorenescene, Lizzy got that skellie in the jar. I'm thinking there was a lot of sqeezing involved.  She also posted that she had to take it out!! Good Grief!! I cannot imagine taking it out let alone putting it in in the first place. However I am going to give it a try.  Thank you for the compliments on my mermaid & eyeballs. I am on the lookout for inexpensive single wine crates that i can make over for the Fiji mermaids and up the wow factor for selling them. I may put some eyeballs in coffin on etsy too when I get stuff done.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, that not only was a thoughtful act of kindness, it was a very nice gift. 
scaredy-cat, I'm loving your reap. wow! nice gifts. I love the potion bottles
I have a bottle I would love to get a vampire skelly into, but don't know if it's doable.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

There was alot of squeezing, contorting, and force to get the skelly into that bottle. Getting him back out required even more.  Honestly when the idea first hit me I wasn't even sure it would be possible.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I have been reaped. I don't know who my reaper is, since there was nothing in the box to give it away, and no return name other than your secret reaper on the outside of the box. I would like to thank you for the many great things you sent. Now for the photos...







Lenticular magnets. I have never seen these before.







Two rustic pumpkins. I can use these through Thanksgiving.

Now for a Valentines twist, two cupid related potion bottles, one with pink glass hearts, or Cupid Crystals and another with a label reading Cupid Specimen. Inside is an arrow with a glitter heart point, and a white feather from cupids wings. Very cute, and very creative.














I don't know why that loaded sideways, I tried it twice.

Then a pretty green bottle with jute, and a metal bird silhouette.








So, we continue to post sideways photos. Sorry.

Then a strand of skull beads, and a Halloween Photo frame. 















A pink glitter skull, I absolutely love pink! 








And, last but not least, some creepy cloth in black, and in the back
.
Here is a shot of everything including Tigre, who is checking it all out. 









Thank you secret reaper. Everything is fabulous.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm glad you like everything and that everything made it one piece.  It even made it earlier than expected. Sorry it took so long to get to you. I was in the process of moving.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Also, I figured if you don't wear jewelry, you could always use the skulls for potion bottle toppers or in a potion bottle.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm the goddess, nice reap. lenticular photos are always so fun. and the potion bottles are lovely. like the added feather. those pumpkins are darling. they look homemade. sweet. and one can never have enough picture frames.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you ScardyKat. I thought it was a bracelet at first, before I saw the tag. They might think I'm a bit weird if I wear it around the finance office. I'm too scardycat, sorry had too, to wear my skull scarf to work. So, I might use them in a bottle. I even have a great photo of my boys when they were younger in their halloween costumes that will go inside the frame. I have a snowman frame that comes out each christmas, and this will be my new Halloween frame tradition. I love potion bottles, and these potion bottles were very clever. Maybe I'll put some ravens feathers in the green bottle, or better yet, maybe some earthworms. Thank you again, I love it all.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm the goddess, I like the black feather idea. the black and green contrast will look nice


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great reap, Im the goddess, love the frames, and also the bottles,,, the pumpkins are great too!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice Reap ImtheGoddess. Good job scaredykat!

I've had a productive evening. Posting pic in Latest Project thread of one of the items


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah more Winter Reap photos. Nice stuff you got there. Those pumpkins are wonderful---I love things that can extend until Thanksgiving.

Creative potion bottles. Poor Cupid. He is used to doing the shooting and now we have new traditions with him as the target. Love it!

The magnets are cool. I have never seen these in magnet either.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Jubbag12 said:


> I received my package I'm in the car soon can't post photos but its wonderful!!!!
> Thanks so much Palladino


You are most welcome! I hope everything arrived intact. I had lots of fun putting together the reap - especially the zombie kits - one for the zombie and one for the hunted..


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I knew there were some that we never saw pictures of. Palladino do you have pics you can share? Would love to see them.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

We haven't seen pics from grimghost yet unless I missed them


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love those pumpkins, im the goddess!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Great reap Im the goddess and Tigre is adorable. When I work on projects outside I usually have a crew of four-footed friends checking things out.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I hope we get to see the other two Reaps pictures. I always get ideas from them and just love to see all.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Great reap Im the goddess and Tigre is adorable. When I work on projects outside I usually have a crew of four-footed friends checking things out.


Thanks Lizzy, Tigre is adorable. He is technically my oldest son's cat. He received him as a birthday present about 6 years ago when Tigre was just 8weeks old and about 2 pounds. I told Geoff he will never get Tigre out of this house. Tigre is the sweetest boy, but he is a bit jealous of his new (for a little over the past year) adopted brother Miles.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I sure hope we get to see the last 2 reaps.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think that everyone has been reaped now. We were waiting for pictures from grimghost and I don't know if Nowhining & Pumpkinking30 every found out who their reapers where.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So, there are two we didn't get to see. Jubbag12 and Grimghost. I just went backwards and the saw the post where jubbag posted had received and was in car and would post later. I do hope we get to see both.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yep pics from grimghost and jubbag12


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been meaning to post this for a week now, but wanted to get both in the picture and they were never at the same place at the same time. 









Gatorgirl sent me both of these candle holders. The one on the left is part of my reaping and the one on the right she sent afterward because she's a really great and generous person. Don't know yet if I'll paint the white one to match the other or if I'll try a different paint scheme. 

Thanks again gatorgirl! You're one in a million!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lizzy, those are cool stands. very nice of gator girl. so do you have plans for them?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome holders! Great for Lizzy and awesome of gatorgirl.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Those are cool. You both have great taste. I love the vintage look to them.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> I knew there were some that we never saw pictures of. Palladino do you have pics you can share? Would love to see them.


No, unfortunately I didn't take pictures.


----------

